# Longchamp limited edition Eiffel Tower bag



## LDDChanel

Hi - I'm trying to track down the Longchamp Le Pliage bag with the limited edition Eiffel Tower design. Does anyone have any ideas on where to start to track one down? 

Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

Hre's a picture of the bag...courtesy of  myfashionjuice.com









I thought you could only buy this in Paris though......


----------



## aa12

Does anyone know im also curious....


----------



## bagaholic85

shes so cute!!! ive never seen that style in the us.  maybe try calling their soho store?  theyre really helpful!


----------



## rosiered

I also love this bag...


----------



## baggiesmama

Found one on ebay for $189.99 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-E...temQQimsxZ20090728?IMSfp=TL090728172004r31933
Check it out quick!


----------



## baggiesmama

So sorry about my earlier post, the listing had ended Aug 6.


----------



## Magdeline

Ooh! I usually don't love Longchamp, but that bag is super adorable!! Good luck in your hunt for it!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Very cute!


----------



## aa12

I want it!
Is it exclusive to paris?


----------



## vbs1521

I went to the store in SoHo, they don't have it... and to my excitement [sooo many pretty bags] I forgot to ask whether they're going to get it or how to get it. Sorry!


----------



## Rowena Lim

xxx
read the rules


----------



## Socute

They only sell in Paris.  To celebrate 120 years aniversary of The Eiffel Tower.


----------



## gumeister

did anyone get to find this yet?


----------



## Socute




----------



## bagaholic85

^^lol thanks for the pics, but where are they all from?


----------



## armcandy15

hi guys...i have two of these..and i bought them on a trip to paris last june...it was selling out fast back then even in paris...good luck!


----------



## Socute

The bags in the photo we bought in Paris in August. They are still selling them.


----------



## szaloczy

that bag is so cute. to bad its not offered in the states.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^maybe next season?  (wishful thinking ush


----------



## Vinyl

I love it!  But can you say denim transfer?


----------



## Chanticleer

ssc0619 said:


> Hre's a picture of the bag...courtesy of  myfashionjuice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could only buy this in Paris though......



I love this bag, so cute!  I also love your Avatar.  Lucy is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Chanticleer

Socute said:


>



Wow!


----------



## Bsede

There's one selling on ebay!


----------



## narvaez

It looks cute!


----------



## isabellam

ssc0619 said:


> Hre's a picture of the bag...courtesy of  myfashionjuice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could only buy this in Paris though......



Tres chic!


----------



## playploy

Maybe this is too late. But just wanna report that I purchased the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage in black with long handle today at a Nordstrom in Novi, Mi. So apparently it is available in the US. The price is $155. The size isn't as big as their biggest size that retails at $145, it's slightly smaller than that one.


----------



## Vinyl

playploy said:


> Maybe this is too late. But just wanna report that I purchased the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage in black with long handle today at a Nordstrom in Novi, Mi. So apparently it is available in the US. The price is $155. The size isn't as big as their biggest size that retails at $145, it's slightly smaller than that one.



Did you see it available in the beige/cream color?


----------



## SweetiexJenn

so there's hope!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

I read a rumor that the Eiffel Tower bag will be released in places outside Paris with Spring/Summer 2010 collection here http://bagaholicboy.blogspot.com/2009/10/longchamp-le-pliage-eiffel-tower-travel.html


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

Wow, that is so pretty!  I might have to grab one.


----------



## makeupmama

just got mine yesterday and carried her today. she is a beauty (i got the medium beige eiffel). good luck on your search, people!


----------



## playploy

Here is a quick reference picture. Sorry for the messy room and bad quality of the picture. Note that I attached the pink juicy charm at the zipper in case you are wondering what's the tiny pink bit hanging there.


----------



## playploy

Vinyl said:


> Did you see it available in the beige/cream color?




Unfortunately I didn't. 

I think the cream/beige would be cuter but harder to maintain. I have had a few LC bags in light colors and with them I do admit I take better care of than my dark color ones. Those I can put them on the floor when I go shopping and etc... don't need to baby them much. This time I'm looking for a dark color for every day use in the winter and I guess this suits my purpose best- esp when I have to get out to scrape ice off my car! However, if the beige were there I think I would have been so torn and undecided. :wondering


----------



## Man@Mallory

I can confirm that the Eiffel Tower bag is indeed part of the Longchamp SS10 collection.  xxxxxx


----------



## sbelle

Yea!!  I really want one!


----------



## Man@Mallory

ssc0619 said:


> Yea!!  I really want one!



xx


----------



## sbelle

Thanks so much!


----------



## beck77

Can anyone tell me if anywheer is still selling this bag? I really love it alot.


----------



## Man@Mallory

beck77 said:


> Can anyone tell me if anywheer is still selling this bag? I really love it alot.




Yes, this bag is available to buy worldwide, as it is part of the upcoming SS10 collection. 

But as I'm not allowed to tell you where you can buy it, ( forum rules ) you may have local research to do!

The bag comes in navy and paper...and in a number of pliage sizes.

Good luck in your bag quest and enjoy it....my girlfriend loves hers ( I picked one up for her when I went on a business trip to Paris earlier this year!)


----------



## dusty paws

so cute! thanks for bumping this thread up!


----------



## Man@Mallory

Yeah I thought it demanded more attention now that you don't have to visit Paris to pick up a Eiffel Tower bag!


----------



## Man@Mallory

Some images of the SS10 Eiffel Tower pliage bags.

This is available in the 2 colours, navy and paper.

And in 4 sizes, reference # 1623, 1624, 1899 and 2704

1623 is a handbag
1624 is a travel bag
1899 is a tote
2704 is an open top handbag


----------



## london_saver

Hiya ladies, I bought my first Pliage today at Selfridges, UK. I wanted a navy one but ended up with a red one instead. They have navy pliages with the eiffel tower design!


----------



## joanneyjp

The beige eiffel is so my style. I am searching for one.


----------



## ah2190

The bag is available at Nordstroms!!  Check the website, they only have black but it is still cute!


----------



## playploy

Yes, black is cute and versatile. I'm enjoying it everyday.


----------



## juicygrl41

i am loving the navy. when is longchamp ss10 introduced into stores?


----------



## Man@Mallory

The SS10 collection is being shipped out now.  So your local stores may already have the new collection in the warehouse/stockrooms!

I'm not sure if you will find them on the shopfloor yet...but ask around!  I'm pretty sure that in UK Selfridges are selling them...and other places have them


----------



## sbelle

ah2190 said:


> The bag is available at Nordstroms!! Check the website, they only have black but it is still cute!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## furuutsu

I went to my local Longchamp boutique in Singapore today and the SA told me the Eiffel Tower bags will only be available in Jan/Feb, and they're not sure what colours will be available yet. Argghh! I'm hoping to get it before I go traveling at the end of January.


----------



## SweetiexJenn

Man@Mallory said:


> Yes, this bag is available to buy worldwide, as it is part of the upcoming SS10 collection.
> 
> But as I'm not allowed to tell you where you can buy it, ( forum rules ) you may have local research to do!
> 
> The bag comes in navy and paper...and in a number of pliage sizes.
> 
> Good luck in your bag quest and enjoy it....my girlfriend loves hers ( I picked one up for her when I went on a business trip to Paris earlier this year!)


 

Thank you for the information! You are a doll! *hugs*


----------



## tresjoliex

Nordstrom
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067648...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-iK.oc_fpnHq331zLbxWdgw
$155


----------



## beck77

thanks for the information. i love this color combination. i just ordered 2. one for myself and one on behalf of my friend. so excited.


----------



## shangvillaruel

woooo, can't wait


----------



## sndc99

Just ordered mine...I'm very pleased I can get it here in the states


----------



## softchickenyou

omg i want this!!! it's gorgeous!!

just one question to owners, will the eiffle tower print rub off? like is it on top of the fabric/nylon or part of it and then coated?  does my question make sense?


----------



## softchickenyou

^^ i'm worried that if I keep it folded, the print will crease and then start peeling off... if that makes sense...?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ I have a Longchamp LM Nylon bag which is also silk-screened, like the Eiffel Tower bag. The print does not wear off at the fold.


----------



## softchickenyou

thanks ballet_russe!


----------



## Chanticleer

I went to Nordstrom's today hoping to find the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage bag.  I was thrilled to see that my Nordstrom's carried the bag, but then realized that they had it only in the large size.  I was really hoping for a medium.  Does anyone know if it is available in medium, or does it only come in the large? TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

I'm not sure. I know, it was available in medium (type M) from the boutiques in Paris. We do have a dedicated thread about this bag already. try asking there?

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-limited-edition-eiffel-tower-bag-494973.html


----------



## Chanticleer

ballet_russe said:


> I'm not sure. but we do have a thread about this bag already. try asking there?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-limited-edition-eiffel-tower-bag-494973.html


 
Thanks, will do!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ in fact, the answer to your question was already posted 2 weeks ago


----------



## Chanticleer

I found the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage at my Nordstrom's today, but they only had it in the large bag.  Does anyone know if this style comes in the medium too?  I was really disappointed because I don't need the large, was hoping for a medium. TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ chanticleer, please read post #43 in this thread



Man@Mallory said:


> And in 4 sizes, reference # 1623, 1624, 1899 and 2704
> 
> 1623 is a handbag
> 1624 is a travel bag
> 1899 is a tote
> 2704 is an open top handbag


----------



## Chanticleer

Sorry, didn't read through the whole thread before posting.  My bad!


----------



## applecida

Hi, just wanted to pass this along... I went to my local Nordstrom's today to buy the Eiffel tower bag. (They only had it in black with the longer handles.) I love my new bag, but the hardware is gold, not silver as shown on Nordstrom's website. I don't mind, though... I think I like the gold more; it's just that I wasn't expecting it to be gold since their website photos showed silver hardware. Just thought I'd pass that along in case anyone cares about the hardware color.


----------



## Man@Mallory

The Eiffel Tower bag is getting a lot of attention already!

Maybe Longchamp are onto a real winner with this design ^^


----------



## Man@Mallory

applecida said:


> Hi, just wanted to pass this along... I went to my local Nordstrom's today to buy the Eiffel tower bag. (They only had it in black with the longer handles.) I love my new bag, but the hardware is gold, not silver as shown on Nordstrom's website. I don't mind, though... I think I like the gold more; it's just that I wasn't expecting it to be gold since their website photos showed silver hardware. Just thought I'd pass that along in case anyone cares about the hardware color.




The colour of hardware in the Pliage range is a bit of a mystery to me!  All models have a brass coloured stud on the front flap, however the zip is often a different colour.  I've seen brass, silver and gunmetal coloured zips used on various coloured bags.  There doesn't seem to be any consistency.

I hope standards at Longchamp aren't slipping...customers will not be happy!


----------



## ballet_russe

Man@Mallory said:


> The colour of hardware in the Pliage range is a bit of a mystery to me!  All models have a brass coloured stud on the front flap, however the zip is often a different colour.  I've seen brass, silver and gunmetal coloured zips used on various coloured bags.  There doesn't seem to be any consistency.
> 
> I hope standards at Longchamp aren't slipping...customers will not be happy!



don't worry.. there is a consistent pattern. i have posted about this before...http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-question-466257.html


----------



## Man@Mallory

ballet_russe said:


> don't worry.. there is a consistent pattern. i have posted about this before...http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-question-466257.html



Great work ballet_russe!

I'm impressed with your dedication and eye for detail ^^


----------



## valerieteo

was just on the nordstorm website.. they are selling it now in both black and white versions


----------



## Vinyl

I love the black version, but I already own the plain black one.  The white one on Nordstrom isn't appealing as this one:


----------



## Man@Mallory

It's odd that Nordstrom are selling black and paper versions of the Eiffel Tower bag and we're selling navy and paper versions for SS10.

I've never seen a black Eiffel Tower bag in real life.  When I was in Paris in September I saw this bag in graphite and paper which I guess were the AW09 colours.  Maybe black is a colour for the US only?


----------



## Man@Mallory

It's odd that Nordstrom are selling black and paper versions of the Eiffel Tower bag and we're selling navy and paper versions for SS10.

I've never seen a black Eiffel Tower bag in real life.  When I was in Paris in September I saw this bag in graphite and paper which I guess were the AW09 colours.  Maybe black is a colour for the US only?


----------



## beauxgoris

I love this bag. I hope they can honor their backorders. I hate when something you order is backordered - and then you get a notice that they can't fulfill the order. Fingers crossed, this will make a good work bag for me.


----------



## beauxgoris

p.s. Has anyone seen this bag in a Nordstrom's store?


----------



## Chanticleer

beauxgoris said:


> p.s. Has anyone seen this bag in a Nordstrom's store?


 
My Nordstrom's in Towson Maryland has them, but only in the large.  I want a medium one.


----------



## SuLi

I just found this thread -- I actually have the beige/navy combination in the medium, short handle style.  I bought it in Paris this past May on my honeymoon.  I love the bag, and this is going to sound really crazy, but I haven't used it yet.  The beige is so light that I am really afraid that it will get dirty -- actually, one of the corners did get dirty from being in my luggage!  I like that it's coming out in darker colors here, so I may have to get one.

I've attached a crappy iPhone pic.


----------



## beauxgoris

Chanticleer said:


> My Nordstrom's in Towson Maryland has them, but only in the large.  I want a medium one.



^^Oh great! In the dark or light color?


----------



## beck77

I just received mine. The black one, I love it. Really nice.
I have checked and it's made in france.


----------



## beauxgoris

beck77 said:


> I just received mine. The black one, I love it. Really nice.
> I have checked and it's made in france.



^^What size/strap lenght did you get? Photos?


----------



## jamnbutter

xxx read our rules!


----------



## Chanticleer

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Oh great! In the dark or light color?


 
I only saw the dark color.  I love the bag, and would have bought it in a heartbeat, but the large is just too big for me.


----------



## Man@Mallory

Chanticleer said:


> My Nordstrom's in Towson Maryland has them, but only in the large.  I want a medium one.



I don't think it is available in medium.  I've seen the 1899, 1624 and 1623 but not the 2605 size!  Sorry ^_^


----------



## Chanticleer

Man@Mallory said:


> I don't think it is available in medium. I've seen the 1899, 1624 and 1623 but not the 2605 size! Sorry ^_^


 

Bummer!!  Thanks anyway.


----------



## beck77

beauxgoris said:


> ^^What size/strap lenght did you get? Photos?



will try to post pictures soon. i got the black one with long strap from nordstrom
sorry, i am not familiar with the size of longchamp.


----------



## all4ever

so cute and chic..


----------



## beauxgoris

Chanticleer said:


> My Nordstrom's in Towson Maryland has them, but only in the large.  I want a medium one.



^^Is this the same size that the Towson store has? Or is there also a larger version? If so I think I'd prefer an even larger bag. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067648...search&keyword=longchamp&origin=searchresults


*SuLi* - do the short handles still fit over your shoulder, or is it made to be more of a hand held bag? Also how was the selection of this bag when you were in Paris? Did you want the shorter handles/creme color, or was it all that was available? It's a very pretty bag and seems like it would make a great work tote (at least that's what I'm planning on using it for). The black one I like is backordered until 1/9/10.


----------



## myfrienddiana

wow i'm visiting paris in march and was really hoping to get something from longchamp!
this would be PERFECT.
does anyone know how much they are at the paris location?
also, does anyone have any general tips for buying longchamp in paris?
i hope they still have them when i get there. 

thanks!


----------



## hazeru

Hello, new to this forum and looking to buy my first Longchamp ^^ 

I recently saw the Eiffel Tower LE and liked it a lot, but is there any other US store that carries it aside from Nordstrom? I just checked their website now and noticed that they also carry Navy/White and Paper/White. I would've loved the navy color, but with shorter handles.  I wonder if they'll release those again.

Also, this bag is the large one, right?


----------



## SuLi

hazeru said:


> Hello, new to this forum and looking to buy my first Longchamp ^^
> 
> I recently saw the Eiffel Tower LE and liked it a lot, but is there any other US store that carries it aside from Nordstrom? I just checked their website now and noticed that they also carry Navy/White and Paper/White. I would've loved the navy color, but with shorter handles.  I wonder if they'll release those again.
> 
> Also, this bag is the large one, right?



I saw them at Saks yesterday -- I don't know if they are up on the website.


----------



## SuLi

myfrienddiana said:


> wow i'm visiting paris in march and was really hoping to get something from longchamp!
> this would be PERFECT.
> does anyone know how much they are at the paris location?
> also, does anyone have any general tips for buying longchamp in paris?
> i hope they still have them when i get there.
> 
> thanks!



Hi there!  There are several locations in Paris where you can buy Longchamp.  Many of the department stores carry them in addition to the stand alone stores.  I can't recall exactly how much I paid for each item, but I ended up buying one travel bag and four other totes for approximately 285 euro (with the VAT returned).

If you go to the Longchamp website and select "France" for your location, you should be able to see what the current prices are in Euros.  I think they should also have a list of locations in Paris.  Even though I attempted french, the associate that helped me spoke great English. 

Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## Chanticleer

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Is this the same size that the Towson store has? Or is there also a larger version? If so I think I'd prefer an even larger bag.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3067648...search&keyword=longchamp&origin=searchresults
> 
> 
> *SuLi* - do the short handles still fit over your shoulder, or is it made to be more of a hand held bag? Also how was the selection of this bag when you were in Paris? Did you want the shorter handles/creme color, or was it all that was available? It's a very pretty bag and seems like it would make a great work tote (at least that's what I'm planning on using it for). The black one I like is backordered until 1/9/10.


 
I believe it is.  I think that is as large as Nordstrom's carries.  I don't know if this bag comes any larger.


----------



## beauxgoris

SuLi said:


> I saw them at Saks yesterday -- I don't know if they are up on the website.



^^*SuLi* - the Saks in Ch. Ch.? Did they have different sizes/colors?


----------



## applecida

hazeru said:


> Hello, new to this forum and looking to buy my first Longchamp ^^
> 
> I recently saw the Eiffel Tower LE and liked it a lot, but is there any other US store that carries it aside from Nordstrom? I just checked their website now and noticed that they also carry Navy/White and Paper/White. I would've loved the navy color, but with shorter handles.  I wonder if they'll release those again.
> 
> Also, this bag is the large one, right?


Whatshebuys.com is also selling the Eiffel Tower LE, but as of this posting, they only have the black version with the long handles.
http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-1899-346.html


----------



## Paris20

I have the graphite and beige medium bags. Love the graphite, the beige get's dirty easily.


----------



## SuLi

beauxgoris said:


> ^^*SuLi* - the Saks in Ch. Ch.? Did they have different sizes/colors?



Hi *beauxgoris* -- it was the Saks in Chevy Chase.  I didn't get a really close look, but it definitely looked like the Eiffel Tower print.  I feel like next to Nordstrom and the Longchamp store, Saks has the best selection.

The tote that I have is actually my favorite size Longchamp -- I tend to buy it in that style from the actual stores since the department stores never carry it.  I find that I can wear it over my shoulder without a coat/jacket.  The size is in between the medium and large (which I see everywhere in DC) longer handle version of the Pliage (links below).  The Parisian stores has the Eiffle Tower in three sizes (at least that I what I recall seeing) -- the one that I purchased, the larger longer handle size referenced below, and a short handle, open tote version.  I hope that helps somewhat.

Smaller/Medium size: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1261661211725

Larger size: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1261661171415


----------



## furuutsu

A friend of mine helped to buy the long-handle navy Eiffel Tower tote from a Longchamp store in US and I think it should be the same as the one on Nordstrom's site. Can't wait for her to get back and let me see the tote IRL!


----------



## juzluvpink

Got this from Nordstrom.. collected from local post office on X'mas eve.. Kinda disappointed, not with the bag, more with e cs as my PIC (who ordered the same) has requested for gift wrapping.. but the bags came without any gift box and not even tissues to keep the bag tight inside the shipping box!

Anyway.. thank god the bag arrive "safe & sound".







BTW, anyone here uses base shaper? The base kinda sags badly and it makes it look sloppy. But I prefer a more flexible base as I feel a stiff base makes the make looks unnatural...


----------



## hazeru

Been having mixed feelings about getting this bag, as I think I may be too small to pull off the large bag look.  

Would this bag look too big on a 5'2" girl?

Very nice-looking bag, @juzluvpink  Hope you could post a pic of you carrying it


----------



## juzluvpink

Here you go 

For your reference I'm 1.7m tall, roughly 5ft 6?


----------



## Vinyl

hazeru said:


> Would this bag look too big on a 5'2" girl?



I am 5'1" & own 2 large Le Pilage bags.  They're not overwhelming at all.

Does anyone know where to get the paper version with the black outline on it?  Like I mentioned before, I don't care for the paper version with the white outline, which is the one Nordstrom is selling.  You can hardly see the design on that one...


----------



## mclovesbags

myfrienddiana said:


> wow i'm visiting paris in march and was really hoping to get something from longchamp!
> this would be PERFECT.
> does anyone know how much they are at the paris location?
> also, does anyone have any general tips for buying longchamp in paris?
> i hope they still have them when i get there.
> 
> thanks!



Hey there,

Paris would be the heaven for buying Longchamp!!!
I was in Paris around October this year, bought this Eiffel Tower Longchamp bag for 78 Euro, also bought a Le Pliage travel bag in Purple(extra large size) for 78Euro. BARGAIN!!!
I think you can get the VAT return if you spend more than 120Euro, could not remember the exact minimum amount required.

Gallerie Lafayette carries Longchamp brand, but I recommend the Flagship store as there will be heaps of different styles and colors. And there is one Longchamp Flagship store on Champ Elysee.

Hope this helps! 


~BANNED FROM BUYING BAGS 'TILL JAN2010~
www.xephia.com.au


----------



## furuutsu

Here's mine in navy blue:







Compared to my custom size 2 Le Pliage:






It's not that much larger in comparison (I think size 2 is the same as the regular medium Le Pliage) but the base is quite a lot thicker. 

*juzluvpink*, I don't like the saggy base too; I intend to use a few pieces of thick paper as a 'flexible' base. It won't be as stiff as a regular base shaper which I agree makes the bag look unnatural, but hopefully it'll provide some support so the bag doesn't sag too much.


----------



## applecida

Just went to the Longchamp flagship store yesterday in NYC. The salesperson there said the Eiffel Tower bags will arrive at the end of January for the S/S 2010 collection (available in Navy and Paper colors only). He said because they are the flagship store, they did get 3 or 4 each of the navy and paper bags in advance. I bought the last navy one in the handheld style that this store had in stock. But the good news is these bags will be available in Longchamp stores across the US in just about 4 weeks!

In case anyone is considering the navy, it has silvertone hardware for both the zipper pull and the snap. (It's not pewter-colored; it's actually a bright silver color.) For size comparison, here's a picture of my navy handheld next to my black shoulder bag.


----------



## beck77

Here's mine. I also don't like it being to saggy. Thinking of what I can do to make it look less saggy.


----------



## beauxgoris

juzluvpink said:


> Here you go
> 
> For your reference I'm 1.7m tall, roughly 5ft 6?




^^I love your photo!! Is this the medium size (the same one Nordies is selling with the longer handle)?


----------



## Chanticleer

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I love your photo!! Is this the medium size (the same one Nordies is selling with the longer handle)?


 
The only size I saw at Nordstrom's store and on their website is the large bag.  My Nordie's also only had the long handle one.


----------



## hazeru

juzluvpink said:


> Here you go
> 
> For your reference I'm 1.7m tall, roughly 5ft 6?





Vinyl said:


> I am 5'1" & own 2 large Le Pilage bags.  They're not overwhelming at all.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the paper version with the black outline on it?  Like I mentioned before, I don't care for the paper version with the white outline, which is the one Nordstrom is selling.  You can hardly see the design on that one...



Ooh, you've convinced me enough! I'll be buying this soon! Thanks for the size references. 

I just wish it came out in medium and short handles too.


----------



## Chanticleer

hazeru said:


> Ooh, you've convinced me enough! I'll be buying this soon! Thanks for the size references.
> 
> I just wish it came out in medium and short handles too.


 
Me too!!!!


----------



## applecida

hazeru said:


> I just wish it came out in medium and short handles too.



It does come in medium with short handles. Please see my photo above; it shows the black with the long handles (which is the large size) and the navy with the short handles (which is the medium size). Nordstrom won't be selling the short handle version, though. But you can find them in Longchamp stores in the US starting around the end of January.


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh i like this bag!


----------



## hazeru

applecida said:


> It does come in medium with short handles. Please see my photo above; it shows the black with the long handles (which is the large size) and the navy with the short handles (which is the medium size). Nordstrom won't be selling the short handle version, though. But you can find them in Longchamp stores in the US starting around the end of January.



Ah, I hadn't noticed that the first time, but now I do  Hopefully, it does get sold online, as I don't live in the US and can't check out the retail stores


----------



## beauxgoris

So what size is Nordies selling on their website? I thought they were only selling the small sized bag with the longer handles?


----------



## applecida

beauxgoris said:


> So what size is Nordies selling on their website? I thought they were only selling the small sized bag with the longer handles?


Nordstrom is selling what is considered the large size with long handles. However, according to Nordstrom's website, the large Eiffel Tower bag is slightly smaller than the standard large size Le Pliage (the regular one without any print). The Eiffel Tower bag is 1 inch shorter and 1 inch narrower than the stardard large size Le Pliage. The handle is also slightly shorter.

Here are the dimensions for comparison:


Large Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower (selling at Nordstrom): 12"W x 12"H x 7 1/2"D. Strap drop: 9".
Large Le Pliage (regular without Eiffel Tower): 13"W x 13"H x 7 1/2"D. Strap drop: 10 1/2".
As for the medium handheld Eiffel Tower bag I bought in navy, it measures exactly the same as my regular (no print) medium handheld Le Pliage bag: 12" W x 11"H x 8"D.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Brittany515

I just got the navy blue one with short handles at short hills mall today in NJ  I love it.  I'm new to Longchamp,, but went in with my friend and I fell in love with the Eiffel Tower bag.


----------



## applecida

Brittany515 said:


> I just got the navy blue one with short handles at short hills mall today in NJ  I love it.  I'm new to Longchamp,, but went in with my friend and I fell in love with the Eiffel Tower bag.



Yeah, I love it, too! I guess I went a little crazy because now I have the large shoulder bag in black and navy (from Nordstrom), plus the medium handheld in navy (from Longchamp).  I'm considering returning the large navy one... Should I?  I mostly use Longchamps on rainy or snowy days. (On "good weather" days, I rotate carrying my Balenciaga bags.)


----------



## hambisyosa

Got this in Hong Kong last week


----------



## Brittany515

applecida said:


> Yeah, I love it, too! I guess I went a little crazy because now I have the large shoulder bag in black and navy (from Nordstrom), plus the medium handheld in navy (from Longchamp). I'm considering returning the large navy one... Should I? I mostly use Longchamps on rainy or snowy days. (On "good weather" days, I rotate carrying my Balenciaga bags.)


 

hmm,, if you really use the bags a lot and since they are really great in all kinds of weather... just keep it,,   or maybe switch the Navy in large for the paper color so you have all 3 colors?


----------



## applecida

Brittany515 said:


> hmm,, if you really use the bags a lot and since they are really great in all kinds of weather... just keep it,,   or maybe switch the Navy in large for the paper color so you have all 3 colors?


Thanks; I think I'll keep it... The paper color is pretty, but it would take me all of 5 minutes to get it dirty!

PS: Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Brittany515

applecida said:


> Thanks; I think I'll keep it... The paper color is pretty, but it would take me all of 5 minutes to get it dirty!
> 
> PS: Enjoy your new bag!


 
thanks,,, and yea,, the more I think about it,, I would be worried about getting thw white dirty too... lol  enjoy your bags too


----------



## beauxgoris

applecida said:


> Nordstrom is selling what is considered the large size with long handles. However, according to Nordstrom's website, the large Eiffel Tower bag is slightly smaller than the standard large size Le Pliage (the regular one without any print). The Eiffel Tower bag is 1 inch shorter and 1 inch narrower than the stardard large size Le Pliage. The handle is also slightly shorter.
> 
> Here are the dimensions for comparison:
> 
> 
> Large Le Pliage with Eiffel Tower (selling at Nordstrom): 12"W x 12"H x 7 1/2"D. Strap drop: 9".
> Large Le Pliage (regular without Eiffel Tower): 13"W x 13"H x 7 1/2"D. Strap drop: 10 1/2".
> As for the medium handheld Eiffel Tower bag I bought in navy, it measures exactly the same as my regular (no print) medium handheld Le Pliage bag: 12" W x 11"H x 8"D.
> 
> Hope that helps!



^^Exactly the info I was looking for. Thank you so much!


----------



## applecida

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Exactly the info I was looking for. Thank you so much!


You're very welcome; glad I could help!


----------



## beauxgoris

Mine just shipped! Hopefully I will like it!


----------



## Brittany515

beauxgoris said:


> Mine just shipped! Hopefully I will like it!


 
I'm sure you'll love it,,, let us know


----------



## juzluvpink

So so many reveal for the Eiffel Tower bag! I like how the short handle looks but too bad nordstrom don't carry it. I haven't used mine yet as I'm still thinking of how to reduce the sagging of the bag without making it unnaturally stiff.


----------



## lovebeibei

so cute!!


----------



## beck77

beauxgoris said:


> Mine just shipped! Hopefully I will like it!



congrats. hope you love it.


----------



## beauxgoris

YAY! It arrived! I love it. It's not too big, but not to small either. I love that it goes over my shoulder too - a perfect tote. I'm sure I'll get tons of use from it!


----------



## lizfranglick

hey!
they have your bag on the nordstrom website under handbags and then longchamp....it is the same as the one you have pictured here, but they have either black with a white eiffel tower or paper with a white one....hope this helps...

oh and if you know where to find a mustard colored le pilage that would be of great help!

thanks.


----------



## lizfranglick

oops sorry i didnt see you found it.


----------



## applecida

beauxgoris said:


> YAY! It arrived! I love it. It's not too big, but not to small either. I love that it goes over my shoulder too - a perfect tote. I'm sure I'll get tons of use from it!


Cool; glad you love it! I agree, it's a really good size. In my opinion, a better size than the regular large Le Pliage, which I always thought was a tad too big (plus I was never a fan of the super long shoulder strap). The Eiffel Tower version is just right! Enjoy your new bag! It's perfect for days when the weather won't allow us to carry our Balenciagas!


----------



## beauxgoris

applecida said:


> Cool; glad you love it! I agree, it's a really good size. In my opinion, a better size than the regular large Le Pliage, which I always thought was a tad too big (plus I was never a fan of the super long shoulder strap). The Eiffel Tower version is just right! Enjoy your new bag!* It's perfect for days when the weather won't allow us to carry our Balenciagas! *



^^You read my mind! That's _exactly_ what I had in mind.


----------



## iso_pop

Is it basically impossible to get this bag now, unless it gets listed on eBay or something?
I want the paper color one, but with the Eiffel Tower in black not white.

I'm so sad to find out about this now, especially since I just came home from Paris yesterday!


----------



## beauxgoris

Has black sold out already? It's not on the Nordies website anymore: only navy and paper it seems?


----------



## lilbluebear

Cute! The navy one looks tempting. Wish they still made the black Eiffel tower still.


----------



## hazeru

Oh noes! Even navy is no more on Nordstrom T_T And I was just about to buy one today, so sad


----------



## beauxgoris

I wonder if they just sold out of their "first batch" and will have more in stock later?


----------



## shopalot

hazeru said:


> Oh noes! Even navy is no more on Nordstrom T_T And I was just about to buy one today, so sad



I was sad to see that go as well, as it was in my cart and I was just about ready to purchase it!ush:


----------



## Bagbabe53

Hi Guys, I checked the Longchamp site, clicked on United States, then checked store locations, most of which had email available. Nordies, as another poster noted, was out of the black; Saks and Bloomies told me they're not yet sure if they're getting this style. I hit "upcoming" pay dirt I think with the Longchamp boutiques in Manhattan; one of them emailed me back and said they'd have this design new by the end of January. It's part of SS collections for them. There's also a website that says it has the ET design on backorder; have not yet communicated with them as no date is listed for expected availability. I cannot vouch for this etailer, but here's the link as follows:
http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-1899-346.html?productid=long-1899-346&channelid=FROOG 
Please post or contact me if you have dealt with them before. Thanks!


----------



## beauxgoris

I was going to get another one for my Mom, but I guess not now..


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I had the privilege of looking through the 2010 Catalogue and can tell you this- only Navy and Paper (white) are available in the upcoming season. Black is discontinued. You might want to check with your local authorized dealer if they have the black in stock or have the navy coming in (my dealer says the navy should arrive by her come Feb )


----------



## beauxgoris

Well navy is still pretty good. I'll guess I'll wait to see if more come in stock this spring.


----------



## ballet_russe

paper and navy were in the Longchamp boutique. i saw them today.


----------



## reny078

I gotten my Navy Eiffel tower bag long handle last night. My cousin bought it from his HK trip in dec. His gf bought the short handle verison. Accordingly to him, there are only two colors Navy and light pink (paper?). The bags were sold out within 1 hour. 

Mine is made in france which I am super pleased 

I am loving the bag every min and will use it soon.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Photos!


----------



## vividsenses

I received my Navy short handle last week and enjoyed using it. My first Longchamp, really roomy and lightweight and 'weather-proof'. 

It's nice. Hope those who are interested will still be able to get it.


----------



## applecida

Hey, everyone... at the time of this posting, Nordstrom has all three colors: black, navy and paper. Get yours before they're gone again!


----------



## shopalot

The black is on backorder until February 5!


----------



## Bagbabe53

The etailer www.whatshebuys.com has the black pliage with Eiffel Tower on backorder; I just heard from their customer service, and they expect to have them back by January 22. They do NOT charge shipping fees; however, I have never bought anything from them before; they did say they would not charge my credit card until the bags arrive to them, so I imagine there are others waiting for the bag who have done so.


----------



## bagaholic85

i noticed longchamp has them on their site too, but only navy, and theyre not for sale yet.  

i wonder if the print is silk screened or embroidered


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it is silkscreened


----------



## bagaholic85

^kinda figured... that stinks.  i love when the prints are embroidered on.  i have one from a few years ago that has a woman walking down the street of paris thats embroidered in.  i love that look


----------



## knasarae

Nordstrom has the black backordered for 2/5.  That's not too far off.


----------



## litaind

they just came in here in my place. am contemplating to get either the cabas or long strap *sigh*


----------



## Man@Mallory

Navy and paper both now available in the UK ^_^


----------



## dreamqueen888

I saw someone carrying a black eiffel tower bag, but i think it looks nicer in navy or paper. just bought my eiffel tower edition in Paper (medium, short handle), i asked someone to buy it for me from Paris last week, it's selling fast!


----------



## vang

I wanted to get blue with long handles, but they are all sold out.


----------



## REYNALD0C

I just got this bag as my second Longchamp! I got it in the larger shoulder tote in black with white!  I got the last one at Saks in South Coast Plaza!

I guess I got lucky buying it since it's already sold out.


----------



## hazeru

It's now on the Longchamp website, and in top handle, the one I liked (also comes in Cabas)! 

But now I'm torn between it and the I Love Paris LE  Both are so purdy


----------



## applecida

^^The appliqués are cute; just not a fan of the light-colored leather. I'd say get the Eiffel Tower bag.   Anyway, let us know what you decide!


----------



## hazeru

^It also comes in navy. I think I want to get both.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## shopalot

I just received mine in paper/black and I love it!


----------



## Maistar

ladies, my first post and after reading this thread I just made a purchase on nordstrom!!! The navy was available last night (what I was planning to get) but it appears only the black and paper is now available so I have gotten the black. CAN'T WAIT!! 

also ladies with the bags, can u tell me if the bags are made in france? TIA


----------



## beauxgoris

dreamqueen888 said:


> *I saw someone carrying a black eiffel tower bag, but i think it looks nicer in navy or paper. *just bought my eiffel tower edition in Paper (medium, short handle), i asked someone to buy it for me from Paris last week, it's selling fast!



^^I think so too. The black is totally classic, plus it won't show dirt over the years like the other colors will. KWIM.


----------



## beauxgoris

vang said:


> I wanted to get blue with long handles, but they are all sold out.



^^I think you can still buy them, no?


----------



## shopalot

I'm pretty sure that they are still available!


----------



## hazeru

Did a little googling, and found the Eiffel in Black and Navy here. Have never bought anything from the site, though. ^^


----------



## Man@Mallory

Navy is going to be the top selling this season!

It's already sold out of 1899, large shoulder bags...and the next shipment isn't until March/April


----------



## ballet_russe

i had been searching the internet to think about buying one and I found
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Pliag...QQptZUS_CSA_MWA_Backpacks?hash=item3359e4c0a8

  yes cute, but who would pay $1000? seller is crazy!


----------



## Man@Mallory

ballet_russe said:


> i had been searching the internet to think about buying one and I found
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Pliag...QQptZUS_CSA_MWA_Backpacks?hash=item3359e4c0a8
> 
> yes cute, but who would pay $1000? seller is crazy!



$1000 for a $150 bag....crazy talk ^^

Go for the navy version ballet_russe!  It's a great colour and ideal for the summer!  B)


----------



## beauxgoris

I think BLACK is the color to have, the *most classic*  color - and the one that always seems to sell out first!


----------



## beauxgoris

WOW - it seems every place is sold out again. That was FAST.


----------



## Nymph

Oooh, I do want me one of these, only I have no idea what I would use them for!  Black or navy... Hmmm.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I prefer black.


----------



## ballet_russe

beauxgoris said:


> WOW - it seems every place is sold out again. That was FAST.



Neiman Marcus has them on backorder. So you will need to wait, but you can order one.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=H4X4B


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

Ok so I have fallen in love with this bag. I have wanted a Longchamp bag for a while, but I hadn't seen one I really fell for.
I'm all the way in Australia, and just called the boutique. They don't know when they are coming in, but I have been put on a list for when they do! YIPEE... navy it is


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

Oh also, I just looked at the different sizes *man@mallory* posted (thank you!).
I am guessing the handbag size is the smallest? I haven't purchased Longchamp before, does anyone know how big in terms of measurement it is and if it has the long strap??? I think that the tote and duffel size they have on the neiman marcus site are too big for my liking,

Thank you 
x


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Exact measurements have been posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

Thanks beauxgoris but this is the only info I found about all sizes, the only measurements I found on here and on nordstroms are for the larger sizes:

*And in 4 sizes, reference # 1623, 1624, 1899 and 2704

1623 is a handbag
1624 is a travel bag
1899 is a tote
2704 is an open top handbag* 

Does anyone have the smaller one?


----------



## ballet_russe

there is no smaller one


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

Oh dear, I think I may have to give it a miss  Such a shame. Such a cute bag


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

I just got a call from Longchamp, Australia isn't getting them... how sad!


----------



## shopalot

That's too bad!
I have the paper/black and I love it! I'm seriously considering getting the black one as well.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Hubby is getting me this in navy for Valentines Day since my local dealer got them in.


----------



## Man@Mallory

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Hubby is getting me this in navy for Valentines Day since my local dealer got them in.



Someone is a lucky lady *CHLongchamp*!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Longchamp Jakarta Indonesia still have few though. I am thinking to get the navy one


----------



## Janinevs

I'm off to get my paper/white one after work. Spoke to the store on Madison Ave earlier and they have this one and the navy one.


----------



## Janinevs

Okay, didn't like the Eiffel tower bag that much in person, too beige. Ended up with the white patches one, very cute!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I don't like the beige one - but the black or navy are TDF!


----------



## Janinevs

I agree Beaux, the navy especially is very chic. But I was on the hunt for a summery bags, so the white patches it was, can't wait for spring to use it. Funny thing was the sales girl was really pushing for the patches, maybe she's bored with the Eiffel tower one, lol.


----------



## Man@Mallory

The patches/badges model is going to be a real summer hit!  But I guess people may get tired of the Eiffel Tower bag more quickly


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Really? I think the patches in sort of a young/fad look, the eiffel tower is more french and classic to me. To each their own I guess?


----------



## Janinevs

Oh, I totally think the Eiffel tower one is more classic and def more French, especially in navy, I always feel very French when I wear navy, lol. The badges one is definitely just a fun summer bag. In the midst of a snow storm, I'm already planning cute outfits around it, lol.


----------



## Ania

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Really? I think the patches in sort of a young/fad look, the eiffel tower is more french and classic to me. To each their own I guess?



ITA  The navy/white eiffel tower looks very classic and will probably be popular with customers of all ages. The pathes one is very different and younger. Personally I don't care for it at all  but I'm a bit weird when it comes to buttons or badges...


----------



## kamola

I just pre-ordered the Eiffel Tower Duffle bag at Neiman Marcus.

I wonder why the duffle and tote style cost the same price @$155. 

Duffle is supposed bigger than the tote style as stated on the description. 

# Duffel, 17.75"W x 9"D x 11"T.
# Tote, 12.25"W x 7.5"D x 11.75"T


----------



## ballet_russe

^ why not?  it's just nylon. it is the work of designing and putting together that is likely most expensive, not materials


----------



## hazeru

Magnums.net now carries the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage.  Just ordered mine last night


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

looks like over here they are $50 less than stateside


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> looks like over here they are $50 less than stateside



haha, yus they always are.  i hate to buy in the US because I know how much less Longchamp is in Europe!


----------



## dejaentendu

I was just wondering if anyone who has the paper/white tote would post some pictures. I've been contemplating on buying my first LC from the longchamp.com though the print may be too subtle, I still think its appealing. 

Also is the lining on these bags the same as the exterior color?


----------



## Janinevs

The print is actually a lot less subtle irl than online. That paper color is very definitely beige. So it's white on beige. That's kinda why I didn't like it, I was hoping for white on off-white.

As far as linings, someone else will probably know better, but all the ones I've had, had white linings, but I haven't had that many.


----------



## dejaentendu

Hrm interesting, thanks for your opinion. It does seem like a light beige. Idk how I can justify the $155 yet if I'm contemplating on its color 
I may never find the right functional/casual designer tote since I'm so picky.
Guess I'll still consider getting this LC after more contemplation?


----------



## ballet_russe

Paper is probably lined with white & navy has black lining.


----------



## hyunjoo

xxxxxx
please read our rules


----------



## ballet_russe

^ no selling on tpf. It breaks our rules.


----------



## bagaholic85

kamola said:


> I just pre-ordered the Eiffel Tower Duffle bag at Neiman Marcus.
> 
> I wonder why the duffle and tote style cost the same price @$155.
> 
> Duffle is supposed bigger than the tote style as stated on the description.
> 
> # Duffel, 17.75"W x 9"D x 11"T.
> # Tote, 12.25"W x 7.5"D x 11.75"T



the only thing i can come up with is that leather is more expensive than nylon, and the tote has more leather


----------



## Bagbabe53

ballet_russe said:


> Neiman Marcus has them on backorder. So you will need to wait, but you can order one.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=H4X4B



Thanks for the note on NM; I just ordered the ET tote in black through them. Recently emailed longchamp-usa, and they told me the longchamp boutiques would not have the style in black until the end of March or beginning of April.


----------



## ballet_russe

bagaholic85 said:


> the only thing i can come up with is that leather is more expensive than nylon, and the tote has more leather



ITA. On the longchamp.com where you build your own custom bag, the Long handles make the bag much more expensive than with short handles


----------



## beauxgoris

Longer leather handles cost more  - that makes sense to me.


----------



## Louiebabeee

I didnt even know you could get these bags in the US untill i went to the longchamp webiste. Im loving the paper/white combo. Iv never see/felt a longchamp bag irl so would this get dirty really fast in the light color, or get color from my jeans on it?


----------



## ballet_russe

I have the Paper color bag and it is still clean.    If you have new jeans the dye will get on it though. One of my Longchamp Pliage is stained from new jeans.


----------



## Louiebabeee

ballet_russe said:


> I have the Paper color bag and it is still clean.  If you have new jeans the dye will get on it though. One of my Longchamp Pliage is stained from new jeans.


 

thanks! yeah i wear dark jeans so im always iffy about buying light color bags that would rub on them...


----------



## radsres

i don't mean to sabotage this thread but i have a question about another limited edition longchamp bag. it came out last fall, is white, has a pic of ballet slippers and the words "i could sleep 24 hours a day" printed on it. does anyone know where i could find it, i would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ in the future, please start a new thread. That is the ballet shoes bag by *Charles Anastase  for Longchamp.*

Magnums.net has it. I think it is also on the site longchamp.com
http://www.magnums.net/prod/1623498/Longchamp-Le-Pliage


----------



## xynloke

As I m going to Germany soon, would like to check if the Longchamp eiffel towel in navy available in Germany and how much is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Man@Mallory

xynloke said:


> As I m going to Germany soon, would like to check if the Longchamp eiffel towel in navy available in Germany and how much is it?
> 
> Thanks.



I've just come back from Berlin, and saw Eiffel Tower bags in KaDeWe and Gallerie Lafayette

Good luck!!


----------



## beauxgoris

I wonder will this bag still be around this summer? How long do Longchamp ltd. edition bags run for?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ they change each season. I think the only way it would be around still, is if they keep the design but change color, like with the LM Nylong bags. I doubt it will continue though.


----------



## xynloke

Man@Mallory said:


> I've just come back from Berlin, and saw Eiffel Tower bags in KaDeWe and Gallerie Lafayette
> 
> Good luck!!


 

May i know how much does it cost?


----------



## htkt

ya this bag is very cute and stylish~ i think I saw it on NM or nordstom website.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If it's priced like in Switzerland, should be under 100 Euro.



xynloke said:


> May i know how much does it cost?


----------



## kamola

finally arrived ! my 1st longchamp bag! it's really cute and light-weight!


----------



## Bagbabe53

Just notified by NM that the black Eiffel Tower style Le Pliage tote which I'd ordered is enroute! They'd estimated 3/19/10 as the shipment date, but they must have come in earlier than expected! Checked the site and both the luggage bag with the short handle and the tote are now available in black and navy for now. Hope this helps any of you guys who'd given up hope of getting the black; I'd move quickly though if your heart is truly set on it.


----------



## billbill

kamola said:


> I just pre-ordered the Eiffel Tower Duffle bag at Neiman Marcus.
> 
> I wonder why the duffle and tote style cost the same price @$155.
> 
> Duffle is supposed bigger than the tote style as stated on the description.
> 
> # Duffel, 17.75"W x 9"D x 11"T.
> # Tote, 12.25"W x 7.5"D x 11.75"T


 
anyone know whether the duffel one is with longer handle, so you can put on shoulder?? thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

^ duffle is short handle.  if you have really skinny arm and are not wearing bulky clothes it will fit. I find it more comfortable as a handbag.


----------



## beauxgoris

Duffle just doesn't work (especially that big!) as a crook of the arm bag imo. 

The one with the longer handles is the way to go for sure!!


----------



## handbag*girl

I ordered one and according to the order I placed they are still backordered. I had hoped to receive it asap but I guess I have to wait ...


----------



## kaka28

i ordered mine on friday nite and cannot believe the uk website has the navy with long handle.  so much cheaper than the US at £68 with £9 delievery.  Got an email confirmation my bag will be here by wednesday...woooohoo....but do i have to wait


----------



## Bagbabe53

Nordys has the long handled Tour Eiffel in black and navy online again; move quickly though; they've sold out of them once or twice already. Got my black one with the long handle and took it to a Caps hockey game here in DC. Love it!!!! My friend wants to order one for her college senior daughter so I emailed her the Nordys link.


----------



## missaznpirate

I pre-ordered the Navy tote w/ long handles last night on NM.  I was also in Saks at the Galleria in Dallas a few days ago, and saw that they have the Navy duffle & cream tote, both w/ brown leather handles.  Thought about getting the cream one, but didn't want to deal with color transfer!


----------



## kaka28

Its here  what a bag.....

My Navy Eiffel with long handles.  This is my first longchamp bag and i am very impressed.  The packaging was nice and it looks like this bag will be very durable.  Cant wait to take her out.


----------



## bensmom243

kaka28 said:


> Its here  what a bag.....
> 
> My Navy Eiffel with long handles.  This is my first longchamp bag and i am very impressed.  The packaging was nice and it looks like this bag will be very durable.  Cant wait to take her out.



Oh man, I really like it!  The navy is such a classic color and the tower just looks great.  Enjoy it, I have major bag envy right now.


----------



## Snowflake123

i was shopping in toronto this weekend and they have the navy one in yorkville..


----------



## jinji

ordered two of the navy totes via NM... backordered, will ship by 4/23... patience is a virtue


----------



## janeeiffel

kaka28 said:


> i ordered mine on friday nite and cannot believe the uk website has the navy with long handle. so much cheaper than the US at £68 with £9 delievery. Got an email confirmation my bag will be here by wednesday...woooohoo....but do i have to wait


 

Hi, can u tell me which website from UK did u order your eiffel bag? i checked the longchamp.com by selecting Uk, but couldn't find it, please let me know thankssssssss


----------



## beauxgoris

Does the longchamp USA website still have them?


----------



## kaka28

Janeeiffel - i bought mine from Longchamp online shop UK, i just checked and no they dont have it anymore apart from the short handle.

have u tried calling around their boutiques in london?  if not try checking back online every so often.  cos when i checked in feb they sold out the navy then about 3 weeks later they have them again then that was when i bought mine.

good luck


----------



## beauxgoris

I guess thats why its called limited edition?


----------



## purse-nality

*kamola, or anyone*, are these short handles? i'm trying to locate BLACK&WHITE w/ short handles... anyone know if they (still) exist???

sorry, always late to the party :shame: ...thanks thanks!





kamola said:


> finally arrived ! my 1st longchamp bag! it's really cute and light-weight!


----------



## LeeMiller

Ok, I just ordered a tote in black from Neimans!  This bag looks so cute, I can't believe I waited this long!

Pursenality, try Neimans online, but use the link a couple of pages back.  It looks like both the long and short handled bags are in stock, but didn't show up when I searched for longchamp --- just using the link.  Hope this helps!


----------



## missaznpirate

My Navy Tote w/ long handles arrived on Mar. 18 from Neiman's!  It was backordered saying it would arrive no later than April 23, but it came way sooner!

Sorry for the pics & dirty mirror, they were taken in my college bathroom, hehe.


----------



## kaka28

congratulations....................u look good with ur bag.


----------



## wongiee

furuutsu said:


> Here's mine in navy blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my custom size 2 Le Pliage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that much larger in comparison (I think size 2 is the same as the regular medium Le Pliage) but the base is quite a lot thicker.
> 
> *juzluvpink*, I don't like the saggy base too; I intend to use a few pieces of thick paper as a 'flexible' base. It won't be as stiff as a regular base shaper which I agree makes the bag look unnatural, but hopefully it'll provide some support so the bag doesn't sag too much.



hi dear,

came across this site and saw your reviews on the longchamp customised bag  ! it's so lovely. may i know how much you got it for and any additional photos of how it looks like when carried ? and you Eiffel tower le pliage is the large size ?


----------



## chloeyp

i just bought it last month in la fayette, paris! it costs around euro65


----------



## shyne1025

kaka28 said:


> i ordered mine on friday nite and cannot believe the uk website has the navy with long handle.  so much cheaper than the US at £68 with £9 delievery.  Got an email confirmation my bag will be here by wednesday...woooohoo....but do i have to wait



Did you have this delivered here in the US? if so, did you have to pay custom fees? TIA!


----------



## shopalot

Snowflake123 said:


> i was shopping in toronto this weekend and they have the navy one in yorkville..



Can you let me know what store in Yorkville!
I'm itching for another one!


----------



## shyne1025

shyne1025 said:


> Did you have this delivered here in the US? if so, did you have to pay custom fees? TIA!


NMV I found one at the US site and got an email confirmation that it shipped today! and this is aside from the one I ordered at Nordstrom that is still on back order...


----------



## beauxgoris

Glad you found one. What color did you get?


----------



## shyne1025

I got the blue short handle one from LongChamp.com and the black  long handle one at Nordstrom ( on back order)


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Nice!


----------



## jillvalentine

If anyone is still looking for these beauties, they are in stock online at saks in black / paper and at bloomingdales in navy. I just ordered the navy, can't wait!


----------



## dreamscapexl

shopalot said:


> Can you let me know what store in Yorkville!
> I'm itching for another one!



It's Betty Hemmings Leathergoods, near the Four Seasons hotel. It's one of the official carriers of Longchamp (is listed on the Longchamp site). I was just there yesterday and they have the navy in large, but only with short handles.


----------



## LVisLVoe

I am wayyy late to this, but I'm searching for a black with long handles.  I checked Saks and Nordstrom, and they are both sold out!!


----------



## fairy14344

hope i can get my hands into this, so chic!


----------



## bensmom243

I have had my navy w/long handles tote for a few weeks now and just love, love, love it!  It is a big smaller than the large tote, which I think makes it a great size for everyday use.  I have received tons of compliments and it goes with just about everything!


----------



## dreamscapexl

Magnum is now selling the Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Tote in navy with long handles: http://www.magnums.net/prod/1899346/Longchamp-Le-Pliage


----------



## fairy14344

a girl can wish...


----------



## shopalot

dreamscapexl said:


> It's Betty Hemmings Leathergoods, near the Four Seasons hotel. It's one of the official carriers of Longchamp (is listed on the Longchamp site). I was just there yesterday and they have the navy in large, but only with short handles.


Thanks so much for letting me know! It's a shame it's not the long handles!


----------



## LVisLVoe

The black is still available on Neiman Marcus: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103820028&parentId=cat26490731.  I just ordered the black with the long handles!!!   I'm so glad I found one.

Navy is also available @ Bloomingdales: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=466301&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## hailcien

i just got mine today at Kadewe! they get a shipment i guess every 2 weeks or so


----------



## LVisLVoe

^ Which color did you get?


----------



## princessjill

I ordered the black from Neiman's last night and it shipped today! 

I wanted the Navy, but the one from bloomingdales says it's 19"W, I think that would be too big? This will be my first Longchamp so I'm totally confused about sizing?


----------



## kelseytc

I got one!  I got the navy with long handles. I called Saks and they had it no problem! 

Best day ever.


----------



## beauxgoris

LVisLVoe said:


> The black is still available on Neiman Marcus: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103820028&parentId=cat26490731.  I just ordered the black with the long handles!!!   I'm so glad I found one.



^^I wonder if it was a return? The black is sold out again. It doesn't even bring up the page anymore.


----------



## Mree43

Check Nordstrom.com They come in and out of stock. One day they had, the next day they didn't. Two days later it appeared again.

The store in Paris had sooo many of them. I got the navy/white with short handles and one with long handles. I also got the black one.

LOVE THIS BAG!!


----------



## shyne1025

Here's mine.. I got it from Longchamp.com, just last week!


----------



## LVisLVoe

kelseytc said:


> I got one!  I got the navy with long handles. I called Saks and they had it no problem!
> 
> Best day ever.



Congrats! 



beauxgoris said:


> ^^I wonder if it was a return? The black is sold out again. It doesn't even bring up the page anymore.



I noticed that, but I checked again today and it's back in stock.. so weird.



shyne1025 said:


> Here's mine.. I got it from Longchamp.com, just last week!



Lovely!  I love your TB shoes!!   Congrats!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Man, now the Black is sold out again.


----------



## Chipper

I saw this online and I have to say I love it.  The last Longchamp bag I liked was the one with the furry pony etched in front.


----------



## LVisLVoe

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Man, now the Black is sold out again.



I think Saks has some available in select stores.. call their 1800 number and they should be able to track one down.


----------



## TejasMama

The black one with long handles is available at whatshebuys.com.


----------



## bensmom243

TejasMama said:


> The black one with long handles is available at whatshebuys.com.



Just saw one listed at bagshop.com!


----------



## jillvalentine

princessjill said:


> I ordered the black from Neiman's last night and it shipped today!
> 
> I wanted the Navy, but the one from bloomingdales says it's 19"W, I think that would be too big? This will be my first Longchamp so I'm totally confused about sizing?



The measurements Bloomingdale's has on their website are incorrect. I ordered a navy with long-handles online hoping that this was the case and what do you know, it is not 19". The actual measurements listed on the packaging are 12.25"x11.75"x7.5". I just checked and it is still in stock in navy in both long and short handles. Plus they are having a sale through the 22nd...

I love my new navy tote!!  Can't wait to use it!


----------



## LVisLVoe

I got mine today!  It came in the mail from Neiman!


----------



## TejasMama

I received my black Eiffel Tower tote and I love it!  It's a great size-- a happy medium, if you will.  I will post pics after I have wrangled all my chillins to bed!

This bag also narrowly escaped danger as the UPS man left it on our doorstep and our dog chewed the box and got it halfway open. There were styrofoam nuggets all over my front yard.  My DD deadpanned, "Too bad he isn't like Bolt.  Styrofoam was like kryptonite to him!"


----------



## TejasMama

Here are the photos of my new Eiffel Tower Longchamp and I love this bag!  It is very roomy but not huge and I feel as though I can still carry it as an everyday bag without overwhelming me.  

I got this one from whatshebuys.com and it is made in France.  I know some had questions about France vs. China and the rep today told me that they usually manufacture in France unless they get an enormous demand for a certain color for a certain period of time and then they are made also in Morocco and in China.  She did stipulate, however, that those made in those countries are actually still manufactured by Longchamp, which has facilities there--it is not outsourced to another company.  Just a litlte tidbit I thought I'd share...


----------



## ballet_russe

^ nice photos!  I like how it has the "fabrique pour LONGCHAMP" in the corner.  I am still waiting for mine arriving.

I don't know why, but I always fall in love with the bags that allude to Paris.... like the "Deco" that had their address, the "Bande Dessinee" with Paris cafe, and the "I  Paris" of this season.


----------



## TejasMama

Thanks,Ballet! I'm with you on the Parisian themed items.  They just scream adventure and travel to me.  I have also looked longingly at the YSL Y-mail items and adore them.  The funny thing is that I was in Paris a couple of years ago but didn't bring back any Longchamp.   Kicking myself now!


----------



## REREsaurus

I just purchased the "black" longchamp eiffel from whatshebuys.com! Anyone know why they have it listed as "navy" and what color it actually is?

Also, I love the white/beige one. Will it dirty very easily?

TIA gals!


----------



## TejasMama

RERE--you may want to call their 800 line tomorrow to make sure.  They are very helpful.  The one I purchased from them was black and that was the only option (which was fine b/c that's what I wanted). It looks like they just forgot to edit out the word 'navy' in the sales copy.  All the item numbers show it as black.  Good luck!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Thank you so much for the advice! I'll do that and keep us posted. : )


----------



## sarafina77

REREsaurus said:


> I just purchased the "black" longchamp eiffel from whatshebuys.com! Anyone know why they have it listed as "navy" and what color it actually is?
> 
> Also, I love the white/beige one. Will it dirty very easily?
> 
> TIA gals!


 
Thanks for this post - I ordered this one too. Been looking for black FOREVER.


----------



## REREsaurus

UPDATE: whatshesays.com just emailed me, and the one I ordered is indeed BLACK! Score!

*sarafina* - congrats!

I also just ordered a Navy one from bloomingdales.com too.


----------



## sarafina77

REREsaurus said:


> UPDATE: whatshesays.com just emailed me, and the one I ordered is indeed BLACK! Score!
> 
> *sarafina* - congrats!
> 
> I also just ordered a Navy one from bloomingdales.com too.


 
Thanks - you too! The Navy is great too. Enjoy!


----------



## shyne1025

I have the short handle in Navy.. and cancelled on my black long handle one at Nordstrom.. But I want the black long handle still.. do you think its kinda weird to have both blue and black?


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Not weird at all. With how versatile these bags seem to be, anyways! At least you're considering different handle lengths.

I too have a Black *and* Navy long-handle coming in and I'm thinking about getting a White/cream one too, lol.


----------



## REREsaurus

sarafina77 said:


> Thanks - you too! The Navy is great too. Enjoy!


 
Thanks! Do you have the Navy as well? Would love to see a comparo pic?


----------



## pauliestarr

I recently bought mine at the soho store they only have the cream and white though the girl said the navy sold out really fast.


----------



## TejasMama

The navy long handle is sold out on Bloomies.  I was hoping to find a navy also but no luck so far...


----------



## sarafina77

REREsaurus said:


> Thanks! Do you have the Navy as well? Would love to see a comparo pic?


 
Nope - saw it in person once though. Didn't buy, and regretted it. Been obsessing over this bag in general since.


----------



## beauxgoris

TejasMama said:


> Here are the photos of my new Eiffel Tower Longchamp and I love this bag!  It is very roomy but not huge and I feel as though I can still carry it as an everyday bag without overwhelming me.
> 
> I got this one from whatshebuys.com and it is made in France.  I know some had questions about France vs. China and the rep today told me that they usually manufacture in France unless they get an enormous demand for a certain color for a certain period of time and then they are made also in Morocco and in China.  She did stipulate, however, that those made in those countries are actually still manufactured by Longchamp, which has facilities there--it is not outsourced to another company.  Just a litlte tidbit I thought I'd share...



^^GREAT photos!


----------



## Spielberg1

LDDChanel said:


> Hi - I'm trying to track down the Longchamp Le Pliage bag with the limited edition Eiffel Tower design. Does anyone have any ideas on where to start to track one down?
> 
> Thanks!



I saw it at saks on 5th ave!


----------



## Mree43

The Neiman Marcus Catalog still has the navy one available. 

I'm so love in with this bag.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^THANKS!! They are actually 25% off on the Neiman's website! $116.25!  I just ordered the navy short handle duffel and the black long handle tote.


----------



## xichic

well it was the last day of F&F at Saks and found the Le Pilage Eiffel tower edition. yay!  just wanted to share!


----------



## Mree43

Marvel Girl-Thanks for the info. I may have to get another one. A spare one. 

Xichic-love it. congrats.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^You're very welcome, *Mree43*. The sale ends TONIGHT, 4/26 at 11:59pm CT so don't delay!

_**Sale is online only. Selected merchandise only; qualifying items will be designated on the site with an indication on their product page. Savings will be reflected at checkout. Interim markdowns may have been taken. No adjustments for prior sales. Excludes Last Call® Online clearance merchandise. Sale ends *4/26/10 at 11:59 PM CT.* _


----------



## chanel75lee

Oh the Eiffel tower bag is cute !


----------



## shyne1025

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ Not weird at all. With how versatile these bags seem to be, anyways! At least you're considering different handle lengths.
> 
> I too have a Black *and* Navy long-handle coming in and I'm thinking about getting a White/cream one too, lol.




Thanks!

Can't find the link to the Eiffel tower one at NM.. Anyone knows where? they are having a 25% off and I want to take advantage of it.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ did you try Google?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103820028&parentId=


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Wow! It's still there. Love that.


----------



## Mree43

MarvelGirl said:


> ^You're very welcome, *Mree43*. The sale ends TONIGHT, 4/26 at 11:59pm CT so don't delay!
> 
> _**Sale is online only. Selected merchandise only; qualifying items will be designated on the site with an indication on their product page. Savings will be reflected at checkout. Interim markdowns may have been taken. No adjustments for prior sales. Excludes Last Call® Online clearance merchandise. Sale ends *4/26/10 at 11:59 PM CT.* _


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## karo

Hubby got me the navy one for Valentine's Day and I must say I looooove this bag! It's one of the best everyday bags I've got. I have some other Longchamps, but this is really great.


----------



## REREsaurus

shyne1025 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can't find the link to the Eiffel tower one at NM.. Anyone knows where? they are having a 25% off and I want to take advantage of it.


 

 I hope you got one!


----------



## abtrotation

I bought mine at Saks Fifth Avenue in Boston back in November or December, I believe. The website no longer lists it but the stores may still have them. Good luck!

 ABT


----------



## jav821

hi everyone.. anyone know where i can find Le Pilage Eiffel tower edition in navy or black? thanks in advance!


----------



## conrad18

I'm so glad I found this thread! I just purchased the navy tote with long handles and also the black duffel with short handles. I've been searching for a great bag to use for traveling since my husband and I are leaving to go on a week long cruise to Mexico in a couple of weeks. I didn't want to bring any of my LVs, so I thought a Longchamp tote would be perfect. I saw the LE Eiffel tower bags and immediately had to have it, but I didn't know it was sold out everywhere! I searched and searched online until I finally found the navy tote at Bloomingdales and the black duffel at Neiman Marcus. I'm so excited! I'll definitely post pics when I get them!


----------



## sarafina77

Well, I'm glad I read this thread. I received my bag today and was a smidge underwhelmed. I think I expected the handles to be a little more substantial. It will still work good for me (I'm in a rainy climate) but I'm glad to read about those of you that have had these bags for a long time and they have held up. I plan on trying it out tomorrow, and maybe the love will hit me then.


----------



## doreenjoy

sarafina77 said:


> Well, I'm glad I read this thread. I received my bag today and was a smidge underwhelmed. I think I expected the handles to be a little more substantial. It will still work good for me (I'm in a rainy climate) but I'm glad to read about those of you that have had these bags for a long time and they have held up. I plan on trying it out tomorrow, and maybe the love will hit me then.


 

I have some from years ago and they're working fine. I've even tossed them in the washing machine -- leather and all -- and they come out great. 

The leather on the handles is sorta "industrial" grade, but it holds up great. I think you'll be pleased, *sarafina.*


----------



## TejasMama

sarafina77 said:


> Well, I'm glad I read this thread. I received my bag today and was a smidge underwhelmed. I think I expected the handles to be a little more substantial. It will still work good for me (I'm in a rainy climate) but I'm glad to read about those of you that have had these bags for a long time and they have held up. I plan on trying it out tomorrow, and maybe the love will hit me then.


 
I have to agree that you may feel a bit of 'meh' when you take it out of the box but after putting your things in it and using it, I bet you'll be hooked.  It is such an easy bag to carry and is really holds a lot without looking huge.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sarafina77

Ok girls - so you were totally right. I loaded up my stuff last night and went and ran errands and I'm appreciating the light weight of this bag, and it was very comfortable to carry. And it was pouring rain, so it worked beautifully. I think the way it was packaged and when I unsnapped it and it just kind of layed there looking weird (the shape was odd until filled out) just made me wonder what the heck I spent $155 on. LOL


----------



## xichic

hey ladies, so i'm about to use my Longchamp today for the first time....and before i take off the tags, do you think this pink cream color will get dirty too easily? I've never had a Longchamp Le PIlage bag before, are they easy to clean? I'm tempted to trade it in for a navy one (if i can find one) but i think the cream/pink is lovely.... but i just want to know if these bags are easy to clean if it gets dirty.  your input would be awesome, thanks!!


----------



## jillvalentine

xichic said:


> hey ladies, so i'm about to use my Longchamp today for the first time....and before i take off the tags, do you think this pink cream color will get dirty too easily? I've never had a Longchamp Le PIlage bag before, are they easy to clean? I'm tempted to trade it in for a navy one (if i can find one) but i think the cream/pink is lovely.... but i just want to know if these bags are easy to clean if it gets dirty.  your input would be awesome, thanks!!



I originally wanted this color version but opted for the navy instead because  from my experience the darker colors are easier to maintain. These totes can even go in the washing machine (there is a thread about this). Dirt / stains are hard to get out of the light colors. If you want this tote to use as an everyday bag, it should be fine. However, if you want to use it as a workhorse I would recommend exchanging it for a darker color. If you keep the tote do not wear it with dark denim because it will get denim transfer that will not come out. Welcome to the Longchamp family!


----------



## xichic

thanks for your input!  well i switch out my bags every week (gotta find a way to use all of them! haha) so this bag will not be used for heavy duty stuff.  it will probably be my summer bag since it's nice and light and the color is fitting before i head back to the darker leathers for fall.  if that's the case, i'll keep it this color. If i run into a navy one, i may need to get it too. can't wait to use it!  i have a cosmetics case and my goodness that thing is durable after the beating i've given it.  i can only imagine the handbag has to be just as good.



jillvalentine said:


> I originally wanted this color version but opted for the navy instead because from my experience the darker colors are easier to maintain. These totes can even go in the washing machine (there is a thread about this). Dirt / stains are hard to get out of the light colors. If you want this tote to use as an everyday bag, it should be fine. However, if you want to use it as a workhorse I would recommend exchanging it for a darker color. If you keep the tote do not wear it with dark denim because it will get denim transfer that will not come out. Welcome to the Longchamp family!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Received my 2 Eiffel Tower bags today from NM. I love them! The long handle black is cute and the navy duffel is adorable. Now, I have 3. Good stuff!


----------



## Spielberg1

I can't own a light colored Longchamp because i know i would get an ink stain on it immediately but i love, love, LOVE the cream colored eiffel tower!!!

i don't like the black or navy one at all personally -- but that's just me

maybe the graphite -- maybe

but really the design is so lovely and perfect on the cream bag!!!


----------



## NYchic123

uh oh.........i just bought this bag off of ebay. the inking is white though........

can you guys quickly tell me if this is real
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-E...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eabe9bd42


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes it appears real 

for the future post authentication questions here only please
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270.html


----------



## Spielberg1

or are they gone forever?

thanks!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I went into a Longchamp boutique and saw the Eiffel Tower bags on display, but didn't try any on...anyone have style: 1899346, the travel bag? I think this bag would be adorable as a carry-on but I worry about it only coming with the short handles; it really should come in a travel size but with long handles.


----------



## oddinary

How long are these bags going to be available for? I've tried looking for a black one but no luck so far. I'm currently residing in the UK. Only saw a beige one with the white print at store in Bond Street (which was a few weeks ago).


----------



## ballet_russe

GingerSnap527 said:


> I went into a Longchamp boutique and saw the Eiffel Tower bags on display, but didn't try any on...anyone have style: 1899346, the travel bag? I think this bag would be adorable as a carry-on but I worry about it only coming with the short handles; it really should come in a travel size but with long handles.



there is no such thing as the travel size "type L" with long handles for Eiffel Tower or any Pliage. 

the only way to make similar one is with the custom bag Pliage.


----------



## beauxgoris

oddinary said:


> How long are these bags going to be available for? I've tried looking for a black one but no luck so far. I'm currently residing in the UK. Only saw a beige one with the white print at store in Bond Street (which was a few weeks ago).



^^I know they are a limited edition - but I don't know how long Longchamp has a run for. GL


----------



## clutchbag

I just ordered a black Tour Eiffel duffle from Bagshop.com (they have TONS of Longchamp)  
http://www.bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=7897

The picture shows it in navy but they only have black left. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## estee12

I've order one in short handle in navy color
I'm kinda confuse with the hardware
judging from longchamp's website, the hardware is more gunmetal color
then my friend own one with gold hardware


----------



## beauxgoris

The bag shop one looks like the one with the short handles though - the ones you can't wear over your shoulder, it's the large tote, right?


----------



## clutchbag

The Bagshop model is the duffel, with the short handles. I think if it was fully loaded it might be too heavy to wear on your shoulder since it seems HUGE to me! Mine (black duffel) just arrived in the mail - I love it. The hardware is indeed a gunmetal color.


----------



## longmoon

I'm looking for a navy Eiffel Tower Tote and googled online and find this website.  Has anyone shopped this website before? Are they authentic?
http://shop.clutchhealdsburg.com/product.sc?productId=554


----------



## mikami

are these limited edition eiffel tower made in france or china? thanks


----------



## beauxgoris

^^France!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This shop is listed under 'authorized dealers' on the Longchamp site.



longmoon said:


> I'm looking for a navy Eiffel Tower Tote and googled online and find this website.  Has anyone shopped this website before? Are they authentic?
> http://shop.clutchhealdsburg.com/product.sc?productId=554


----------



## Iduna

I only got it in paper in size M. Navy was sold out everywhere in my region. I asked if they will get some more but they won't. But I think they will release them again in other colours perhaps. I hope so


----------



## SuzyZ

Am I the only one who thinks this is a little tacky?  I saw it in Paris, I didn't even think of buying it. I have the plain one in black and brown. I use it for a carry on.


----------



## happypiano

SuzyZ said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is a little tacky?  I saw it in Paris, I didn't even think of buying it. I have the plain one in black and brown. I use it for a carry on.



I do. I mean, come on guys... the Eiffel Tower? 

I have a plain one too and it looks much more chic. Please don't hurt me, but I think the Eiffel Tower design makes it look like a Wal-mart bag. But to each their own!


----------



## TejasMama

Well, I believe it was designed in France to commemorate the anniversary of the Tower, so it makes sense to me why the graphic is designed that way.  I think it has a sense of chic whimsy.  Yes, to each her own... That's why the handbag market is so big!


----------



## kaka28

shyne1025 said:


> Did you have this delivered here in the US? if so, did you have to pay custom fees? TIA!


 

sorry for the late reply, no i live in the uk and mine came from longchamp website.  it was delievered from france.

i was telling another member longchamp.com/usa sells the bag online for $155.  not sure about shipping fee.


----------



## beauxgoris

I actually think the opposite. The plain Longchamp le Pilage bags are *so booooooring* - in fact so many women have them that they seemed kind of plebeian to me. To me the plain bag looks like something you could buy at Target for a beach bag. The eiffel tower bag was the first one that caught my eye and seemed a bit more interesting than the plain bags.


----------



## conrad18

Got my two Eiffel Tower bags several days ago (my first Longchamps ): navy tote with long handles and black duffel with short handles. I haven't really gotten a chance to use them yet, but I already adore both! Both are super light and the tote seemed comfortable to carry. I loaded it up with a ton of stuff and carried it around my house for a bit, and I had no problems with the handles slipping off or digging into my shoulder. 

Personally, I love the Eiffel Tower graphics! I've been wanting a Le Pliage but I always thought the plain ones were kind of....well, plain. I'm with *beauxgoris* in that the Eiffel Tower bags were the first ones that really caught my eye and made me take the plunge. I'm already considering special ordering another one!

Well, here are my two bags. Sorry for the terrible picture. My husband and I leave tomorrow for our cruise and I was in a rush. But, guess which bags I'll be using for our trip?


----------



## ocmommy

FYI, the Longchamp boutique in Las Vegas Forum Shops at Caesars has both the navy and the buff Eiffel Tower bags in stock, all sizes and handle lengths. There were not many navy left. I got mine yesterday for Mother's Day (yay for my husband!) and was assisted by an awesome SA named Anissa. (702) 837-5780

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## Spielberg1

beauxgoris said:


> I actually think the opposite. The plain Longchamp le Pilage bags are *so booooooring* - in fact so many women have them that they seemed kind of plebeian to me. To me the plain bag looks like something you could buy at Target for a beach bag. The eiffel tower bag was the first one that caught my eye and seemed a bit more interesting than the plain bags.



i agree that they are a bit dull looking -- and every woman in manhattan carries one -- but once you try longchamp you never go back. or i didn't anyway. the le plisage bags are crazy light and SUPER strong!  you could carry a canon ball around in these things!  so i'm getting used to what i call the 'bellybutton' (that snap nobody seems to use) because the bag is so darn FUNCTIONAL!  I am also appreciating their 'plainess' actually because before i was carrying all these crazy prints by lesportsac and i realize now it makes me look very unput together.  The longchamp bag doesn't have wow factor but it has clean, simple lines -- good form, fantastic function.   PS.  at first i hated the eiffel tower sideways print... but now i wish i had one     i just invested today in their 'weekender/carryon' and i am STOKED for that!


----------



## Mree43

^I totally agree. 

I first saw someone with the Eiffel Tower tote bag and just fell it love with it. It was so different. Out of all the bags I have, this one probably gets the most compliments.


----------



## sarafina77

I wasn't sure what I thought when I first got mine. Initially I was underwhelmed. These are truly bags you have to USE to appreciate. 

I've only switched bags once since I got it. It fits work files, is light, waterproof, seems to go with EVERYTHING. I was a daily purse switcher before. I am seriously thinking of unloading a lot more of my expensive bags because I am so enamored with this now.


----------



## TejasMama

sarafina77 said:


> I wasn't sure what I thought when I first got mine. Initially I was underwhelmed. These are truly bags you have to USE to appreciate.
> 
> I've only switched bags once since I got it. It fits work files, is light, waterproof, seems to go with EVERYTHING. I was a daily purse switcher before. I am seriously thinking of unloading a lot more of my expensive bags because I am so enamored with this now.




I must confess to the same thing.  I didn't get the Longchamp appeal for a long time--when I was in Paris, I never bought one ( kicking myself now).  I now have a small Pliage and an Eiffel shopper and I don't want to use anything else.  I've since sold several bags and am very happy!


----------



## dreamscapexl

sarafina77 said:


> I wasn't sure what I thought when I first got mine. Initially I was underwhelmed. These are truly bags you have to USE to appreciate.



I totally agree with this. I bought my Longchamp Le Pliage because my brother has been telling me for months that it's a great bag to use in university. When I first went to the Longchamp store, I thought to myself: "That's it? There's only one pocket and most of my stuff would probably fall out of that!" But I've used it a few times now, and it really amazes me how much you can fit in the large Le Pliage and it doesn't even look bulky!


----------



## DelicateRose

I have the navy medium size Eiffel Tower bag.  I also had the option to get the black one and I am not sure if I will regret not buying one in black.

I have to agree that Le Pilage is so lightweight and extremely durable.


----------



## REREsaurus

I have a short handle Navy Eiffel, but I want a Black Eiffel w the short handle too. Any idea where I can find one?


----------



## DelicateRose

Yes, they are available in Canadian retail stores.  Lots in stock for the black version.  I bought the navy short handle also.


----------



## DelicateRose

QUESTION:  Eiffel Tower bags is the latest limited edition, right?  At what point would you throw out your bag due to use, and all the damage it can get?


----------



## ballet_russe

DelicateRose said:


> QUESTION:  Eiffel Tower bags is the latest limited edition, right?  At what point would you throw out your bag due to use, and all the damage it can get?



all the current bags can be seen at longchamp.com

i have never thrown away yet.  they last forever!


----------



## Princess Pink

I just purchased the Navy long-handled Eiffel Tower bag today!  It's gorgeous, can't wait to use it!

Is it still considered "limited edition"? There were lots of stock in the shop today.


----------



## Mree43

While I liked the longchamp bags, I was never a huge fan of them. That all changed when the Eiffel Tower tote bag came out. I LOVE it. I use it all the time. I just switched to my navy one for summer.


----------



## hazeru

I don't really care if they're still "limited edition" or not, I just like the print! I use mine for work, it's smaller than my large Planetes and fits my frame perfectly


----------



## sas911

got my first ever longchamp le pliage and it is in eiffel tower "limited edition" (wonder how true is this?!) last mother's day. so loving it. all the kind tpfers who owns longchamp le pliage collection are all right w/ their testimony so light and it can fit a week worth of luggage.


----------



## cchen

Princess Pink said:


> I just purchased the Navy long-handled Eiffel Tower bag today!  It's gorgeous, can't wait to use it!
> 
> Is it still considered "limited edition"? There were lots of stock in the shop today.




Which shop did you go to and do you have their info?


----------



## tinklekeys

*read our rules!!*


----------



## babymew

ebay is selling a couple now in different colors and the saks by me in chevy chase still has them in navy and white! hopefully i'll be able to go down and grab one today


----------



## gie121

im so disappointed, i asked my mom to get me 8 of this from paris, she was only able to get 4.. it's already out of stock


----------



## purseluv

Does anyone know where I can get a black Eiffel Tower one with long handles? Thank you so much!


----------



## ballet_russe

I see one on ebay, but I would ask to see more pictures before buying.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Eiffe...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cadd66fc3


----------



## hambisyosa

hong kong @ sogo


----------



## pursemania

Nordstrom's online has it right now.


----------



## sweetandsinfulm

i have official cleared out the Eiffel longhandles in brussels - both outlets (today)


----------



## karo

I got a navy one and love it!


----------



## pursemania

karo  - are those short or long handles? ^^


----------



## purseluv

pursemania said:


> Nordstrom's online has it right now.



I'm blind...I don't see it?


----------



## pursemania

*purseluv* - it's gone!
But if you are still interested, pm me.


----------



## karo

pursemania said:


> karo  - are those short or long handles? ^^


These are the short handles


----------



## beauxgoris

I think the long handled ones are sold out.


----------



## doreenjoy

beauxgoris said:


> I think the long handled ones are sold out.


 

I saw one of the navy blue long-handled ones in the San Francisco Longchamp boutique on Friday...if you want one, grab it!


----------



## TXGirlie

Is paper white still being sold anywhere?


----------



## Stinger

Now that IS nice!


----------



## TXGirlie

I just got the black bag from Saks! NM also has the navy, both are the duffle styles. I believe NM has the bigger one since theirs is 155, while saks is 108. Saks will ship for free too.


----------



## jennyrose

hi! im curious, i saw in ebay that 1 seller is selling the medium short handle eiffel tower longchamp at S$169 (around 120 US$). the longchamp boutique here in singapore doesn't sell it so my only comparison is the medium long handle that i bought there for S$236 (arnd 169 US$) - so the eiffel price seems too good to be true for here! does that price seem authentic?

the seller claims that they are ordering it direct from europe in bulk so yeah. was just wondering if it's fake (based on the price) or worth looking into


----------



## ballet_russe

^ post photos in the AUTHENTICATE THIS thread. how can we know unless you show us?


----------



## jennyrose

^ oh okay. i didnt post coz the pics from the seller are stock photos... anyways thanks! i'll read through the authenticate thread, i just really wanted to get an idea of the price range for this bag. didn't mean to post in the wrong thread or ask a stupid question, i just figured if it's too cheap to be real then i wont bother waiting for the seller to reply to my questions and just look somewhere else.


----------



## yakusoku.af

this maybe kind of late but i saw a whole bunch of them at duty free in waikiki on oahu, maybe they ship out? sorry but i didnt check out the prices


----------



## hazeru

TXGirlie said:


> Is paper white still being sold anywhere?



The tophandle is still being sold on the Longchamp US website for $135.


----------



## pursemania

I will be returning a long handled black one to Nordstrom within the week; if anyone is interested, pm me and we can coordinate information.


----------



## onejump

do they sell these in charles de gaulle airport or only at the boutiques in paris?


----------



## goldbundles

i saw a lot of knock offs of this limited ed Eiffel Tower bag.  please be careful.


----------



## mischkagoh

Longchamp in London sells this bag. I bought the large size in paper/white a couple of weeks ago at the Bond Street store.


----------



## TXGirlie

I just got my black duffle from Saks....it's cute! They are still available in the stores, but not online. You can do a 'chat' and order thru a rep.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^The duffle is such a great travel bag. Better than a suitcase if you don't need things to stay "flat".


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ I will probably still use my carry on suitcase primarily because the duffel is medium sized, but not big enough for everything alone. It's perfect paired with the suitcase though! Or as a day bag.


----------



## purseluv

Does anyone have the item # for Saks so they can do a search for it? I'm looking for a long-handled one in black or navy.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ They only have the short handled one in the duffel style, in black. Neiman's had the navy last time I looked.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

In case anyone is looking, the Longchamp US website has some of the Eiffel Tower bags back in stock. I ordered the Navy long handled Eiffel Tower tote two days ago and it arrived earlier today. I'm so excited! I wanted this when it was sold out everywhere and I was looking at the website to see if anything new was out and I noticed it was back in stock.


----------



## purse-nality

i finally got one in med paper sh. luv the subtlety of the white tower! goes well w/ summery prints, and so elegant chic w/ blacks


----------



## sbabyphat

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> In case anyone is looking, the Longchamp US website has some of the Eiffel Tower bags back in stock. I ordered the Navy long handled Eiffel Tower tote two days ago and it arrived earlier today. I'm so excited! I wanted this when it was sold out everywhere and I was looking at the website to see if anything new was out and I noticed it was back in stock.



Do they still have it? I checked now and I think it's out of stock again.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

sbabyphat said:


> Do they still have it? I checked now and I think it's out of stock again.



Neiman Marcus still have the black duffle available
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103820028&parentId=

I found the beige with long handles by calling diff dept stores.  I got lucky!


----------



## sbabyphat

Is the duffle big? I'm worried it might be big compared to my Nylon which I am used to.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

sbabyphat said:


> Is the duffle big? I'm worried it might be big compared to my Nylon which I am used to.



awww I'm not too sure as I only have the tote. =(


----------



## julesinsf

Be careful about fakes.  US department stores carry it in black and navy.  In Paris and in the Longchamp store in San Fran they had it in beige and graphite.  I bought graphite in Paris last year and was told that it would only be sold in Paris.  I have seen a number of other colors on ebay but if you google it, you see a lot of colors coming out of Singapore and they are fake.

I am trying to find the Le Pliage Galeries Lafayette.  I am told it is only sold in the Galeries shop in Paris.  It comes in black or cream with red handles and the depiction of the Galeries Lafayette dome also in red.  It is gorgeous!  If anyone sees it please let me know!!


----------



## sbabyphat

I have seen those and they are gorgeous. I was thinking of getting one but I think I will just get a regular Le Pliage if I can't find the LE Eiffel. I don't think they're selling the Lafayette anywhere here in US though.


----------



## moominzz

julesinsf said:


> Be careful about fakes.  US department stores carry it in black and navy.  In Paris and in the Longchamp store in San Fran they had it in beige and graphite.  I bought graphite in Paris last year and was told that it would only be sold in Paris.  I have seen a number of other colors on ebay but if you google it, you see a lot of colors coming out of Singapore and they are fake.
> 
> I am trying to find the Le Pliage Galeries Lafayette.  I am told it is only sold in the Galeries shop in Paris.  It comes in black or cream with red handles and the depiction of the Galeries Lafayette dome also in red.  It is gorgeous!  If anyone sees it please let me know!!




Just back from Paris. I was told it's only sold in the Lafayette stores in Paris and costs 68 euros.


----------



## TXGirlie

Is there a picture of those anywhere?


----------



## TXGirlie

Found a pic on ebay. Not sure if it's real though.


----------



## onesong

TXGirlie said:


> Is there a picture of those anywhere?





TXGirlie said:


> Found a pic on ebay. Not sure if it's real though.



Here is mine if you want to see the picture~ Graphite!. I just got her in the mail last week from France! Haven't used her yet~ So happy it went through customs unharmed and uncharged   It's a very unique color since France is the only place that is selling this ^^ The tower has a little sheen, almost like silver.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

onesong said:


> Here is mine if you want to see the picture~ Graphite!. I just got her in the mail last week from France! Haven't used her yet~ So happy it went through customs unharmed and uncharged   It's a very unique color since France is the only place that is selling this ^^ The tower has a little sheen, almost like silver.



congrats!!! how did u place your order for this?  do you know what other colors are available to order from them?


----------



## onesong

twochubbycheeks said:


> congrats!!! how did u place your order for this?  do you know what other colors are available to order from them?



thank you =D It's actually my first Longchamp purchase~ I got this off ebay after numerous researching and driving my seller crazy with picture requests  he also has a site (are we allowed to post sites here?) please remove this if it isn't allow: http://mylittletoteshop.com/ the other colors he offered is the creme with the white tower? there is also a black with a yellow tower? I think that's it for now.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

*o**nesong:* thanks for the info! and congrats again on your 1st Longchamp!  I saw you posted your other Longchamp on the other thread.. the Bilberry is gorgeous as well!


----------



## TXGirlie

onesong said:


> Here is mine if you want to see the picture~ Graphite!. I just got her in the mail last week from France! Haven't used her yet~ So happy it went through customs unharmed and uncharged  It's a very unique color since France is the only place that is selling this ^^ The tower has a little sheen, almost like silver.


 
Thanks, I actually have that style but in black. I was referring to the other tote with the red handle and Lafayette design on it. There are pics on another thread.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I got my first Longchamp last month from a fellow pfer on Bonanzle.  It was the Black Eiffel Tower tote with Long Handles.  







I used it for about a couple of times just to try it out.  It was okay, but I wasn't feeling in love with it.  I guess it's because it's black.  I do not have any black bags (I'm not really into black and browns unless it has pink or purples with it. lol).  So I searched the internet for Dept Stores who might still be carrying the Eiffel Tower Totes.  Even if it said "Sold Out" or "No longer available online", I would still contact the Dept Stores directly by phone to inquire, if they still have it.  After a few phone calls, I got lucky with Saks SCP.  I found a beige Eiffel Tower... the last one in the company!  

Here she is.. my (beige) Paper/Graphite Eiffel Eiffel Tower Tote with Long Handles.

















I love this color more than my black Eiffel Tote. 

My next LP will be in Bilberry or Garance.


----------



## onesong

twochubbycheeks said:


> *o**nesong:* thanks for the info! and congrats again on your 1st Longchamp!  I saw you posted your other Longchamp on the other thread.. the Bilberry is gorgeous as well!



thank you~  I like the bilberry as well, loving my purple 



TXGirlie said:


> Thanks, I actually have that style but in black. I was referring to the other tote with the red handle and Lafayette design on it. There are pics on another thread.



Sorry I didn't know which one you were refering to.



twochubbycheeks said:


> I got my first Longchamp last month from  a fellow pfer on Bonanzle.  It was the Black Eiffel Tower tote with  Long Handles.
> 
> .....
> I used it for about a couple of times just to try it out.  It was okay,  but I wasn't feeling in love with it.  I guess it's because it's black.   I do not have any black bags (I'm not really into black and browns  unless it has pink or purples with it. lol).  So I searched the internet  for Dept Stores who might still be carrying the Eiffel Tower Totes.   Even if it said "Sold Out" or "No longer available online", I would  still contact the Dept Stores directly by phone to inquire, if they  still have it.  After a few phone calls, I got lucky with Saks SCP.  I  found a beige Eiffel Tower... the last one in the company!
> 
> ....
> 
> Here she is.. my (beige) Paper/Graphite Eiffel Eiffel Tower Tote with Long Handles.
> 
> ....
> 
> I love this color more than my black Eiffel Tote.
> 
> My next LP will be in Bilberry or Garance.



Your eiffel towers look fab! I love the creme one you have, I was hunting down for one but it was sold out everywhere =(  Maybe Longchamp will bring it back next season... *hopeful eyes*  I'm like you, I don't really like black bags, i love colors!


----------



## mimika

I was in Paris this weekend and got mine at the airport! It's love at first sight and I didn't even know it's limited edition when I got it!

However mine is yellow (tower) on black which I don't see posted here.....


----------



## sarafina77

mimika said:


> I was in Paris this weekend and got mine at the airport! It's love at first sight and I didn't even know it's limited edition when I got it!
> 
> However mine is yellow (tower) on black which I don't see posted here.....


 
Ooh really?? Can you please post a photo? I have white on black and I love it - yellow sounds amazing!


----------



## mimika

This is mine... it's yellow on black... got them at the duty free at Paris CDG airport... they still have at like 5 left.... so anyone want them and going to Paris hurry up!


----------



## mimika

^btw since it's duty free I got it for less than $60 Euro at the airport


----------



## purse-nality

^hi *mimika*! i heard of a black w/ gold eiffel. is that the one? or really yellow termed as gold?


----------



## Beach Bum

I got two in Paris last month...they were less than 60 Euros?I got them at the Dept store though.I got a light pink color and the blueish grey one


----------



## clementine8

Beach Bum said:


> I got two in Paris last month...they were less than 60 Euros?I got them at the Dept store though.I got a light pink color and the blueish grey one


 
post pics please??


----------



## mimika

purse-nality said:


> ^hi *mimika*! i heard of a black w/ gold eiffel. is that the one? or really yellow termed as gold?


 
I think it's this one... it's really gold with a yellow undertone


----------



## mimika

Beach Bum said:


> I got two in Paris last month...they were less than 60 Euros?I got them at the Dept store though.I got a light pink color and the blueish grey one


 
how much was urs? did you get it at a dept storein paris?


----------



## jillvalentine

mimika said:


> This is mine... it's yellow on black... got them at the duty free at Paris CDG airport... they still have at like 5 left.... so anyone want them and going to Paris hurry up!



This is really cute! I like that it is rarer than the colors released in the US.


----------



## mimika

^ I like this color too! they also had a white on a graphite/teal color at Paris airport dutyfree which was very nice... but they only had big one which is too big for me....


----------



## purse-nality

mimika said:


> I think it's this one... it's really gold with a yellow undertone



thanks! is it avail in large shopping tote w/ long handles?


----------



## mimika

purse-nality said:


> thanks! is it avail in large shopping tote w/ long handles?


 
Yes!!


----------



## poemshih

Brian from palm beach garden saks just helped me to get this bag. It's on sale now!!! After tax, shipping and handling, it's $141.50

Palm beach store had only one and I got it. But Brian said he can order more from other 4-5 stores if anybody wants this. The contact number is 561-694-9009 ext 356. 

I don't like dark color bags either, and actually I just got one of these on ebay but it was a fraud. Luckily ebay gave my money back. So you can understand how bad I wanted this bag, and how Happy I am now with the service from saks 5th!

Here is the link of item 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1269331990297


----------



## dusty paws

^thanks for the heads up - i just tried calling handbags and no one answered.


----------



## cocopuff

all gone at the Palms store... any other suggestions on where we can get these pretty bags??  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ballet_russe

poemshih said:


> I don't like dark color bags either, and actually I just got one of these on ebay but it was a fraud. Luckily ebay gave my money back.



I think there are some real ones from a French seller (NMA of course) but the ones from China are fake. The bag never was made in pink, red, green or bright purple, so if a seller has this stay away!

Does anybody know if the Eiffel is still available in Paris boutiques?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Can someone please help me confirm if this size is the Large of the Eiffel Tower totes with long handles?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=150117&LSsid=oGj7akNVsTg


measurements: 12½"W X 11¾"H X 7½"D  TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

yes. long handle is available in only one size


----------



## twochubbycheeks

ballet_russe said:


> yes. long handle is available in only one size



thanks dear!


----------



## paris.elisa

myfrienddiana said:


> wow i'm visiting paris in march and was really hoping to get something from longchamp!
> this would be PERFECT.
> does anyone know how much they are at the paris location?
> also, does anyone have any general tips for buying longchamp in paris?
> i hope they still have them when i get there.
> 
> thanks!


 Wow!  I'm going in March as well and wanted to get a bag as a souvenier (sp)  This would be perfect!


----------



## paris.elisa

Duh!  I'm a year off.  Does anyone know if these are still available in Paris?


----------



## onesong

the ones available now in Paris are the ones that are WHITE with BLACK towers on them =) That's the 2011 edition ^^ hope that helps =)


----------



## iamphoebe

^i thought it was white with navy towers? at least that was what a friend told me since she just bought one last month. or maybe they came out with black prints as well? oh well, i still think these new white versions are really nice!


----------



## paris.elisa

onesong said:


> the ones available now in Paris are the ones that are WHITE with BLACK towers on them =) That's the 2011 edition ^^ hope that helps =)


 Thank you!  I love the white and would be happy with navy or black tower.  I am so excited!


----------



## claypot

Awww I'm jealous, I want one too.  I keep missing out on eBay bids.


----------



## slsk

I just got back from Paris and the white ones I saw definitely had navy towers on them.  HTH.


----------



## onesong

yup~ I want a white one as well but worry about it getting dirty or turning yellow over time even if it just sits there... =( I wish they bring back the creme version


----------



## usaginoshir

Is it cheaper in Paris?


----------



## lilmzsunshine85

yes some question , is it cheaper in paris? if yes where is the best place and most complete collections that i can purchase them?

will they be on sale during winter sale 2011? (of course last season/colors)


Thanks


----------



## Princess Pink

I've travelled to a few European countries last year and it seems the Le Piliages are all the same price - 64E for the small long handle and 74E for the medium long handle. I paid 74E for my Eiffel Tower bag. Then I guess it depends on the individual country how much tax you get back.  If you are in Paris I would definitely go to the Longchamp Boutique for the best selection! I hardly think that the Eiffel Tower bag will ever be on sale as its LE, normally its just the seasonal colors that haven't sold so well. The Eiffel Tower bag is a best seller!


----------



## Keirfan

I really want to get one of the LE Eiffel.. do you think they're going to sell it here in the states?


----------



## gabz

how much longer do u think these bags will be available in paris?


----------



## precious4bags

Desperately wanted an Eiffel. Tower long handle but it does not seem like I can find it anywhere in USA now. I am too afraid to buy too afraid to get one from Ebay. 

Could anybody tell me how much the big tote with long handles cost in other country that still carry them..... In FRANCE and UK, etc?


----------



## Keirfan

I think it's the regular size 12½"W X 11¾"H X 7½"D.

I just purchased mine from a friend who lives in France. I called the US longchamp, they told me the Eiffel LE is only available in France.


----------



## precious4bags

Is this bag available to view at Longchamp website? Could I get the link please? 
I need to ask a friend to help me get one but she asked me to look up price and variety offer myself first. I have heard that there were different color in different places.

I need to find out what are in UK and France now for Eiffel tower bag and what price now (color-size-handle-price)
Do they have medium long handle?
Could anyone help?


----------



## ultracarbone

its available in almost every part of europe at one point last year. the last i saw was in paris. they come in white, black and graphite. beautiful indeed! specially the large short handle.


----------



## mimika

I got my in Paris last year for 70ish euro..... i bought it at the airport dutyfree tho so i saved on taxes!

it's very nice and i get a lot of praise whenever i go out with it...for those of you who mind carrying the same bag as someone else...i have only so far seen someone with the same bag as i do only once


----------



## krezz

Are these still available in Paris?


----------



## black_reno

I was just in Paris a few days ago, and the Longchamp boutique in galerie lafayette definately had some left, in dark blue and white


----------



## ultracarbone

last when i was in london last month, no sign of eiffle at all. will be in paris on friday. will try check out the price for you.


----------



## precious4bags

Is Eiffel Tower bag still available at Airport Duty Free in FRANCE at this time?? If so, could you share the selection at airport you saw please?


----------



## ultracarbone

will let you know by next week precious. but i will be in terminal 1


----------



## mocha.lover

I caved and just bought one today on mylittletoteshop.com

First Longchamp bag, so I'm totally looking forward to my Navy Eiffel bag!


----------



## TXGirlie

I wanted the white eiffel tote, but couldn't find the one w/ long handles either, so I bought the white Tree Of Life tote after all! Love the colorful design on the white, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## ultracarbone

this what i bought instead since the medium size are not available
facebook.com/album.php?aid=5456&id=100002032632463&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=114455571965530&set=a.103936569684097.5456.100002032632463&theater


----------



## ballet_russe

Reporting from Paris....  the boutique at St Honore has the Tour Eiffel bag in 4 colors. black, navy, white and paper.


----------



## misshcouture

Wow that is super cute! I wish they sold that in my local boutiques.


----------



## china_doll

Does the longer handles of the Eiffel Tower tote in Navy come with silver zippers or is it just mine?? :weird:


----------



## Spielberg1

i saw several of these on ebay last week. and they weren't too much money

it made me wonder if they were real or knockoffs?

do you think they are making fakes of the eiffel tower?

there are TONS of regular le pliage fakes on the street :/


----------



## ballet_russe

Spielberg1 said:


> do you think they are making fakes of the eiffel tower?
> 
> /



yes, they have been making the fake Eiffel tower for a long time now.


----------



## krezz

ballet_russe said:


> Reporting from Paris....  the boutique at St Honore has the Tour Eiffel bag in 4 colors. black, navy, white and paper.



Thanks for this tip! My aunt was in Paris a week and a half ago and was able to buy bags for me and my mom at this actual boutique. TPF gals are so helpful!!!


----------



## lmeghanx

mocha.lover said:


> I caved and just bought one today on mylittletoteshop.com
> 
> First Longchamp bag, so I'm totally looking forward to my Navy Eiffel bag!



hi, how was your shopping experience with mylittletoteshop.com? is the bag authentic and was shipping time reasonable? thanks!


----------



## mocha.lover

lmeghanx said:


> hi, how was your shopping experience with mylittletoteshop.com? is the bag authentic and was shipping time reasonable? thanks!



Hi! It was great! The shipping comes with the price of the bag. On top of getting the bag in 10 business days, I also got the original shopping bag that came with the bag, the tissue paper, a nice card from the lady that sold the bag to me, and a Marc Jacobs sample perfume. It was a very smooth transaction and I had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## lovebags72

I have two of them...bought one in Paris (they still have them there) and bought my other one in Belgium.


----------



## my_melody

Hi. I'm new here and like to ask everyone a question? May I know your Eiffel bag is MADE IN FRANCE or MADE IN CHINA? My friend told me that currently most of the Longchamp bag are made in China but my Eiffel bag is MADE IN FRANCE. Thank you.


----------



## jillvalentine

my_melody said:


> Hi. I'm new here and like to ask everyone a question? May I know your Eiffel bag is MADE IN FRANCE or MADE IN CHINA? My friend told me that currently most of the Longchamp bag are made in China but my Eiffel bag is MADE IN FRANCE. Thank you.



This bag is a limited edition, at least for the US it was, and like all limited edition bags they are made in France. The basic color bags that are available all year, year in and year out (i.e. black, navy, etc.) are now mass produced in China. Hope that helps.


----------



## ballet_russe

jillvalentine said:


> This bag is a limited edition, at least for the US it was, and like all limited edition bags they are made in France. The basic color bags that are available all year, year in and year out (i.e. black, navy, etc.) are now mass produced in China. Hope that helps.



sorry, this is not accurate. if you read the threads, you see Pliage are usually made in France and China. some Longchamp bags are made in Morocco and Tunisia.


----------



## my_melody

jillvalentine said:


> This bag is a limited edition, at least for the US it was, and like all limited edition bags they are made in France. The basic color bags that are available all year, year in and year out (i.e. black, navy, etc.) are now mass produced in China. Hope that helps.


 

oic. Thank you ^_^


----------



## jillvalentine

ballet_russe said:


> sorry, this is not accurate. if you read the threads, you see Pliage are usually made in France and China. some Longchamp bags are made in Morocco and Tunisia.



Oh, I was just going by my collection of Le Pliages. All of my limited edition bags are made in France. As are a few of my older ones that I bought in Paris. All the basic color ones that I have bought in the US are made in China.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi ladies!    You may have some best kept pictures during one of your travels and your Longchamp came along with you.  Please post your Longchamp in action on this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-in-action-682718.html

:okay:  Any pictures while you're wearing your Longchamp bag, scarf, purse, cosmetic bag, shoes, etc. are very welcome.  Make us drool with envy!  See you gals!


----------



## wavyhair

Ahhh, I just discovered this thread! I was in Paris last September on my honeymoon and stumbled upon this bag at the airport on our way home! So happy w/ it! Really roomy and very sturdy.

And for the person who asked about duty free @ the airport, when I was there, yes it was duty free!

Too bad that there's another girl w/ the EXACT same bag who works in my building. What are the odds (I'm in Toronto, Canada)?!


----------



## k76

Does anyone if the Eiffel Tower limited edition still available in Paris right now.  I want one if navy blue in short handle; my friend is going there in June and I'm gonna ask her to get one for me.


----------



## karenbabi

^ I just returned from Paris and purchased an Eiffel Tower le pliage long handle in navy blue.  Galleries Lafayette and the Longchamp boutique on rue St. Honore have these limited edition bags in stock, but only in 2 colors, navy blue and white.  Both places have the short handle navy blue Eiffel Tower available.  

I flew out of CDG airport terminal 2 and I saw that the Eiffel Tower bag was not available in the duty free area anymore.


----------



## pandorabox

k76 said:


> Does anyone if the Eiffel Tower limited edition still available in Paris right now.  I want one if navy blue in short handle; my friend is going there in June and I'm gonna ask her to get one for me.



I just stumbled on this.. HTH


http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-2011-...H_Handbags&hash=item336818634b#ht_2207wt_1141


----------



## zmao

karenbabi said:


> ^ I just returned from Paris and purchased an Eiffel Tower le pliage long handle in navy blue.  Galleries Lafayette and the Longchamp boutique on rue St. Honore have these limited edition bags in stock, but only in 2 colors, navy blue and white.  Both places have the short handle navy blue Eiffel Tower available.
> 
> I flew out of CDG airport terminal 2 and I saw that the Eiffel Tower bag was not available in the duty free area anymore.


Hi Karenbabi, do you know how much the long handel one costs?  My friend is going ot Paris next week and she will help me bring one.  Thanks!!!


----------



## karenbabi

Hi zmao, the one I purchased was 78 euros, it is the large size long handled le pliage bag.  I was also able to claim detax of 12% back, I purchased more than the minimum of 175 euros at the same store in one day. Tell your friend to pick up something for herself and you both can save together!


----------



## k76

karenbabi said:


> Hi zmao, the one I purchased was 78 euros, it is the large size long handled le pliage bag.  I was also able to claim detax of 12% back, I purchased more than the minimum of 175 euros at the same store in one day. Tell your friend to pick up something for herself and you both can save together!


Hi Karenbabi,

Where exactly did you get your limited edition bag?  Co'z my friend is going this month and I'm gonna ask her to get me the eiffel tower in short handle (navy blue).  And I think she's gonna buy at least 3 le pliage bags so you think we're gonna save if she buys them all at the same time.  

Did they give you the 12% vat back automatically at the long champ store or at the airport? 

Thanks.


----------



## karenbabi

Hi k76, I purchased the bag at the Galleries Lafayette department store.  I wanted the navy eiffel tower long handle le pliage but unfortunately the St. Honore boutique was sold out that day in that model so I went to Galleries Lafayette.  With your friend purchasing at least 3 bags, she can definitely claim vat back!  I highly recommend the St. Honore store, a grand boutique with a large and varied selection, worth the visit!   The Longchamp booth at Galleries Lafayette is really small, but I was picking up some souvenirs there anyway so when I saw the bag in stock I grabbed it.  

Each store's % vat back and policies are different and the SA will fill out the paperwork for your friend.  She can choose to get the vat back on her credit card or in cash back at the airport the day she departs.  I am unsure if the Longchamp on St. Honore will require credit card vat refund only.  Some boutiques don't give the cash back option. Galleries Lafayette is 12% vat back and I was able to choose cash back.  One word of advice is that if your friend chooses to get cash back at the airport, she should get to the airport early because the line for detax is usually very long.  Hope your friend has a great trip to Paris!  I got back 1 week ago and I miss it already.


----------



## darcyt

k76, please report back if your friend is able to find the LE Eiffel in Paris and where she found it.


----------



## cateplok

hi, can i ask what are the colors that came w/ the eiffel tower? from what i've read(correct me if im wrong) black,navy blue and papier? thanks! 

would you also know the interior color of a les pliage? there are so many imitations in our country, just want to check. thanks again


----------



## fairygirl

What would you get a black with gold with long handles or a graphite/white with long handles? It's for my sister who is going to need one for september . And I want to buy one for her. She loves the eiffel edition because I have a couple ones and I was wondering which one it's more versatile, beautiful in real person... Or maybe a black/white one?


----------



## darcyt

Are they still available in Paris?


----------



## chocolux

darcyt said:


> Are they still available in Paris?



Yes, they are at the Longchamp store in the Concorde area.


----------



## darcyt

Excellent-- thank you! Did you happen to notice the colors/sizes they had available?

I'm going there in a few weeks, so hopefully they will have them then.


----------



## chocolux

darcyt said:


> Excellent-- thank you! Did you happen to notice the colors/sizes they had available?
> 
> I'm going there in a few weeks, so hopefully they will have them then.



The selection was really good, much better than my local Nordstrom/Blomingdales.  They probably have ever color available!


----------



## k76

My friend was not able to get the eiffel tower the last time she went in April, but she's going back again in November do you guys think that they still have the short handle in navy blue in their Paris store.


----------



## darcyt

I am in Paris now. Yesterday, I saw the graphite short handle Eiffel tower bag at the St. honore shop, also at galeries lafayette (there was a queue there; I didn't wait, but saw the graphite and white Eiffel bags). Both stores had the long handle black with yellow Eiffel Tower. That was the only long handled one I saw.


----------



## darcyt

darcyt said:


> I am in Paris now. Yesterday, I saw the graphite short handle Eiffel tower bag at the St. honore shop, also at galeries lafayette (there was a queue there; I didn't wait, but saw the graphite and white Eiffel bags). Both stores had the long handle black with yellow Eiffel Tower. That was the only long handled one I saw.


Went back to the St. Honore store and there were no long handled bags. The sales associated smirked and said they were sold out and walked away. A few minutes later, I asked a different saleswoman and she looked it up on a computer and brought one out in a few minutes. So, don't take the word of the first person you ask!


----------



## Cinnamon718

I don't know if the rules allow me to ask, but how much is the normal retail price of the Eiffel Tower bag with long handle (tote style)? I keep seeing them on ebay but Im wondering how much they're over charging? I can't find any info online that says what the reg retail cost is. Im considering calling the store in Paris and asking but my french isn't that great.


----------



## darcyt

Mine (long handled Eiffel tote) was 80 euros.


----------



## Cinnamon718

That's very helpful. Thanks for letting me know. Now I need to find someone who's going to Paris!


----------



## Tink716

xx


----------



## linniyat

hi, anyone know whether the black/white or papier/black edition is still available anywhere in italy/paris/london?


----------



## vee05

Was available in Paris October 16th.


----------



## linniyat

That's good to know!  Can u share the shop you went to and the colours available? Thank you!


----------



## TejasMama

These bags are more expensive in the US than they are in Paris so that does play a role in what they are sold for online.


----------



## vee05

St Honore Store in Paris. I got the long handle in black with the yellow Eifel they did have lots of different sizes i dont think i saw any other colors.


----------



## icamelly

Got this  at $187 in my country after converted to US dollars.. Quite expensive if compares toactual price. But still love it to the max! got it in medium long handle graphite color


----------



## mimika

I got mine last yr i thought It's limited edition... doesn't seem that limited to me now


----------



## precious4bags

Could anyone tell me if the Eiffel towel bag still available in Paris? If so, where and what kind of select is that please?


----------



## jnason1

Yes. they still have it in Paris, I bought one the other day. It's black with a gold/yellow eiffel tower. They also still have the navy bag with white eiffel tower.


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

Went to Paris few months ago but could not find it, even in Galerie Lafayette :/


----------



## AshTx.1

sbelle said:


> Hre's a picture of the bag...courtesy of  myfashionjuice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could only buy this in Paris though......


That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## qrstuvy

jnason1 said:


> Yes. they still have it in Paris, I bought one the other day. It's black with a gold/yellow eiffel tower. They also still have the navy bag with white eiffel tower.



Do you happen to remember what the name of the store was?! I've been looking everywhere for a navy with white eiffel tower!


----------



## mimika

qrstuvy said:
			
		

> Do you happen to remember what the name of the store was?! I've been looking everywhere for a navy with white eiffel tower!



I got mine at the airport which means it was tax free! Good luck!


----------



## joylnlee

does the eiffel tower tote come in red colour?


----------



## Chinadoll977

Yes was just in Paris. Bag was sold there but haven't seen in the States.


----------



## Jbbaby

Hi, can someone who bought Longchamp Limited Edition Eiffel Tower Tote bags from Longchamp Boutique in Paris pls let me know whether there is sure to have box and paper bag given during the purchase? Thanks


----------



## Melissa_lcm

If Anyone know Eiffel edition still can get in Germany store?


----------



## nekostar0412

I just discovered this bag (having a resurgent fascination with the Le Pliage line).  Does anyone know where I can purchase a navy one?  I am located in the U.S.


----------



## LVMademoiselle

I got mine a couple of years ago and love it!  I didn't think people noticed it, but I got a compliment recently from a neighbor and asked when will I use it again?  lol


----------



## meeh16

anyone know if this is still available in Paris?

Thanks


----------



## SDBagLover

> anyone know if this is still available in Paris?
> 
> Thanks



I was able to purchase one in Paris while there in July.  HTH.  : )


----------



## meeh16

SDBagLover said:
			
		

> I was able to purchase one in Paris while there in July.  HTH.  : )



Thanks! Can you tell me where if you don't mind?


----------



## SDBagLover

> Thanks! Can you tell me where if you don't mind?



It was my first time to Paris and I don't know the areas very well, but I believe it was near the Vendome area (where the high end jewelry stores are).  We walked a couple of blocks over from there and there was a Longchamp store.  It was a very busy store but all the sales associates were very helpful.


----------



## Shopfranceinc

Hi! The new colors for FallWinter 2012 are Bleu Canard and Camel which is a gold color.  The blue is a dusty blue.
In Paris you can get them at both Longchamp boutiques and sometimes Galeries Lafayette and Printemps...And sometimes at duty free at CDG airport.  They are limited in the color sense. There are two new colors every season now!  I hope this is helpful!
Beware, there are a LOT of fakes out there. If you see a brown or pink, those are fake.
Also, make sure that the tag says Made in France. The rest of the Pliage collection is made in China, but not these Eiffel Tower bags.



SDBagLover said:


> It was my first time to Paris and I don't know the areas very well, but I believe it was near the Vendome area (where the high end jewelry stores are). We walked a couple of blocks over from there and there was a Longchamp store. It was a very busy store but all the sales associates were very helpful.


----------



## jhom

Hi, I'm in the US. Does anyone how I could purchase one of the LE Eiffel Tower bags?


----------



## leanne_cire88

I just got mine from Lafayette  Duck blue and Camel color! Medium Short Handle is


----------



## Jenny9788

I love this bag too and I want to travel there as well.


----------



## Aynd

My sister have one, in dark blue color. She bought it early this year ( February) in Paris.


----------



## samantha_evons

someone who wants to sell me hers said red is the newest color available for this year, anyone can help me justify?


----------



## VanillaLV

My DH got me the red large tote last August in Paris. It's the xlarge tote that's meant to be an overnight/ carry on bag. The sales associate told him they came out with this color for the limited edition this year. The red is so gorgeous ! 
Hope this helps .. so yes it does come in red !


----------



## lilacocelot

Does anyone know if the red eiffel tower tote is available at the Paris airport? And if so, the price? (A friend will be in the airport for a layover)


----------



## meeh16

Thank you for the info. I went to the Longchamps store in Saint Honoré, couple blocks from Place Vendone with the intention of buying the long handle. 

Got there, only short handles for the blue & camel color. Asked the sales associate & got told blue long handles are sold out everywhere so I bought the blue short handle.

Went to Lafayette & they have a blue long handle!!!! So frustrated and kicking myself for not waiting but dh was very nice & told me to just grab the camel long handle. So I came home with the blue short handle & camel long handle 

I didn't had the chance to check at the airport as I was not sure where I can find it.


----------



## notyourstar

I'm heading to New York this weekend. Any chance I can get a black Eiffel Tower bag there? I know it's supposed to only be available in france, but I know that someone was able to get one in Quebec.

I would love to be able to pick one up while in New York.

Thanks!


----------



## legaldiva

I want the beige long handle or red short so badly!!!!  Any more info on where they are avail?


----------



## Cinnamon718

notyourstar said:


> I'm heading to New York this weekend. Any chance I can get a black Eiffel Tower bag there? I know it's supposed to only be available in france, but I know that someone was able to get one in Quebec.
> 
> I would love to be able to pick one up while in New York.
> 
> Thanks!



You could try Canal Street.  LOL...


----------



## notyourstar

lol..not quite what I'm looking for, TOBagGirl


----------



## Cinnamon718

notyourstar said:


> lol..not quite what I'm looking for, TOBagGirl



I have 2 real ones, and 1 fake.  I have to say that the fake is "good from far, but far from good". You can't tell from seeing me on the street, but when you hold it you can tell right away from the fabric. I use it as a gym bag, and when it finally falls apart (cuz it will) I'll toss it out.


----------



## notyourstar

Does anyone think this is real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-L...836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f21583644

It's shipping from China so it's probably not..


----------



## Elliespurse

notyourstar said:


> Does anyone think this is real?
> 
> It's shipping from China so it's probably not..



Hi, please re-post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-please-refer-to-1st-post-224270.html

(add more info, see first post).

Good luck.


----------



## notyourstar

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, please re-post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-please-refer-to-1st-post-224270.html
> 
> (add more info, see first post).
> 
> Good luck.


Oh, thanks!


----------



## notyourstar

There's a lot of us who want this bag...why don't we try to organize a group order? Or a shopping service? Someone must live in Paris....


----------



## lovely_janelle

Dear all, may I know this Effiel tower bag available in Purple color? 
And still available in Paris now? I am going to Paris in April! Thank you so much for any info! Truly appreciate!


----------



## meeh16

lovely_janelle said:


> Dear all, may I know this Effiel tower bag available in Purple color?
> And still available in Paris now? I am going to Paris in April! Thank you so much for any info! Truly appreciate!



I was in Paris in January and they only have 2 colors: dark blue and camel.  When I went to St-Honoré, they didn't have any long handles and got told by the SAs that they are all sold-out. We ended up going to the Lafayettes afterward and they have tons of long handles. So I suggest that you check Lafayette first then the one in St-Honoré.

Good luck!


----------



## afsweet

i was in paris a few weeks ago too, and they indeed only had the camel color and blue on display. the blue is a brighter blue though, not dark. it's brighter than a navy blue (which is what i bought a couple of years ago). printemps and galeries lafayette had long and short handles available.


----------



## lovely_janelle

meeh16 said:


> I was in Paris in January and they only have 2 colors: dark blue and camel.  When I went to St-Honoré, they didn't have any long handles and got told by the SAs that they are all sold-out. We ended up going to the Lafayettes afterward and they have tons of long handles. So I suggest that you check Lafayette first then the one in St-Honoré.
> 
> Good luck!



Wow! Glad to know that it is still available!! 

Thank you so much Meeh16!! 

Really hope that I could get it in April!!!


----------



## lovely_janelle

stephc005 said:


> i was in paris a few weeks ago too, and they indeed only had the camel color and blue on display. the blue is a brighter blue though, not dark. it's brighter than a navy blue (which is what i bought a couple of years ago). printemps and galeries lafayette had long and short handles available.



Thank you so much for your info Stephc005!! 

I will go to Lafayette for sure to buy this bag!!  As I want long handle!!


----------



## lovely_janelle

Oh ya! Does anyone one know that if my return flight is at London Airport, not Paris airport, would I still be able to do VAT refund at London Airport? Thank you for info!


----------



## meeh16

lovely_janelle said:


> Oh ya! Does anyone one know that if my return flight is at London Airport, not Paris airport, would I still be able to do VAT refund at London Airport? Thank you for info!



Yes, we visited Italy, London & France. My departing airport is France & that is where they stamped all my forms including the ones in Italy & London.

Have a safe trip!!!!


----------



## meeh16

Here is the blue and looking at it, I will say it is a royal blue color and not a navy shade.


----------



## lovely_janelle

meeh16 said:


> Yes, we visited Italy, London & France. My departing airport is France & that is where they stamped all my forms including the ones in Italy & London.
> 
> Have a safe trip!!!!



Thank you so much for your info Meeh16!!


----------



## lovely_janelle

meeh16 said:


> Here is the blue and looking at it, I will say it is a royal blue color and not a navy shade.
> 
> View attachment 2049562



Wow! This blue is really gorgeous! Love it!!


----------



## Cinnamon718

meeh16 said:


> Here is the blue and looking at it, I will say it is a royal blue color and not a navy shade.



That is the nicest shade of blue. Did that blue come in a long handle version?


----------



## meeh16

TOBagGirl said:


> That is the nicest shade of blue. Did that blue come in a long handle version?



Yes but when I went to St-Honoré, their long handles are sold out & got told that they are all sold-out all over Paris so I bought the short handle. Got to Lafayette, they have tons of blue long handles 

Hubby was nice and allowed me to buy the long handles in camel color. 

So please check in Lafayette first before heading to St-Honoré.


----------



## Cinnamon718

meeh16 said:


> Yes but when I went to St-Honoré, their long handles are sold out & got told that they are all sold-out all over Paris so I bought the short handle. Got to Lafayette, they have tons of blue long handles
> 
> Hubby was nice and allowed me to buy the long handles in camel color.
> 
> So please check in Lafayette first before heading to St-Honoré.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jasmine11

meeh16 said:


> Yes but when I went to St-Honoré, their long handles are sold out & got told that they are all sold-out all over Paris so I bought the short handle. Got to Lafayette, they have tons of blue long handles
> 
> Hubby was nice and allowed me to buy the long handles in camel color.
> 
> So please check in Lafayette first before heading to St-Honoré.


Thanks for info


----------



## ceb72

I am kicking myself as I was directly across the street from the Longchamp store in Provence and didnt go in to buy a bag.  I was stuck on Cartier rings and Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Ginly

i miss it :cry::cry:


----------



## lils

Does anyone know how much the large version in blue costs? I would be interested to know how much in the US vs in Paris. Thanks!


----------



## theocarina

lils said:


> Does anyone know how much the large version in blue costs? I would be interested to know how much in the US vs in Paris. Thanks!


The large ones (non-limited version) cost £72 in the UK and &#8364;75 in France now... 

I got the limited edition Eiffel tower bag when it first came out in 2010 (long handle, size L in navy) from the Longchamp official website and it costed me around £45-60 (shipping from France included). So the price had gone up a lot since then!

For your reference I got a short handle size M in sunshine (SS2013 colour) yesterday and it costs £58.


----------



## bakeacookie

theocarina said:


> The large ones (non-limited version) cost £72 in the UK and 75 in France now...
> 
> I got the limited edition Eiffel tower bag when it first came out in 2010 (long handle, size L in navy) from the Longchamp official website and it costed me around £45-60 (shipping from France included). So the price had gone up a lot since then!
> 
> For your reference I got a short handle size M in sunshine (SS2013 colour) yesterday and it costs £58.



You can buy the LE Paris one in the UK?


----------



## Gennve14

I just bought one in Paris last week, they said that you could only get it in France and since it was limited edition it was selling out fast. Also just for anyone wonder it was 80 Euros now. Be careful purchasing them online because it is easy to duplicate and look similar but is not the real thing, I read something that said they only made it in certain colors so if it comes in purple I think its not real something like that


----------



## emelesjedewe

Hello there,

I am very new here, and I wonder if you can tell me of this Is Longchamp or something else.
I found it on ebay.de , my apologize if I don't know the standard format of posting this.
But this is the link :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Groesse-L-PARIS-Original-NEU-Lange-Henkel-/190852283196?

LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Size L PARIS! Original, NEW. Long handles
Object number: 190852283196
Seller : koljan1969 (member of eBay Germany since 30-Oct-2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And this is the link of Longchamp items he / she has : 

http://www.ebay.de/sch/koljan1969/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

can you tell me if the bag is really Longchamp? And is it authentic or fake? Thank you.


----------



## emelesjedewe

The description of the bag which said in German language : 

modische Original 
Longchamp Le Pliage
NEU
PARIS
Special Edition
Farbe:  Gelb
Gr. L
Maße: 31 x 30 x 19 cm
Material: Polyamid und Kalbsleder
mit 2 langen Henkeln und 1 Innentasche 
Dies ist ein Privatverkauf daher keine Rücknahme!
Viel Spass beim Ersteigern!

In English means (more or less) :

fashion original
Longchamp Le Pliage
NEW
PARIS
Special Edition
Color: Yellow
Gr. L
Dimensions: 31 x 30 x 19 cm
Material: nylon and calf leather
with 2 long handles and 1 inside pocket
This is a private sale so no returns!
Have fun successful bid!

With the yellow bag there are only three pictures, but with the green bag there are six pictures.
But i am still doubt if these bags are really Longchamp Special Edition of Eiffel Tower.
Perhaps you can tell me?


----------



## Ltks

Are the Eiffel Tower bags still available? Or do I have to get this per-owned? 

TIA


----------



## lovely_janelle

Ltks said:


> Are the Eiffel Tower bags still available? Or do I have to get this per-owned?
> 
> TIA


When I went to Paris in end of April, Eiffel tower bag still available in Lafayatte, we bought it there!! There are blue and beige colors available!!


----------



## notyourstar

Are those the only two colours available? Can you still get black?


----------



## notyourstar

I'm going to Paris next month. Can I still get this bag there? Has anyone seen it recently and if so in what shades?


----------



## cheidel

notyourstar said:


> I'm going to Paris next month. Can I still get this bag there? Has anyone seen it recently and if so in what shades?


I think the 2 colors available for summer 2014 are the Azure blue and Paper (which is ivory).  I got the Azure in April, lovely blue, and I love it!!!  I posted photos of the Azure at this PF link:


http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...s-photos-and-info-675094-14.html#post26673178


----------



## notyourstar

Thanks, it looks so nice in blue! I wonder if I'll be able to find black as well?


----------



## Indiana

Any updates on this?  Did you find one, Notyourstar?  I'm desperately searching for this bag - of course when I was in Paris earlier in the year, I didn't buy it... now I fear I'm too late


----------



## Hebsu

FYI, this season's colors for the Eiffel tower bag are grey and fuchsia. I recently bought the grey one, will try to post a photo later. Both of the colors are really nice, I had such a hard time deciding between the two!


----------



## cheidel

Hebsu said:


> FYI, this season's colors for the Eiffel tower bag are grey and fuchsia. I recently bought the grey one, will try to post a photo later. Both of the colors are really nice, I had such a hard time deciding between the two!


 
Would love to see the grey.  Where did you find it?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Hebsu said:


> FYI, this season's colors for the Eiffel tower bag are grey and fuchsia. I recently bought the grey one, will try to post a photo later. Both of the colors are really nice, I had such a hard time deciding between the two!



ITA! I bought the grey one first but had to have the fuchsia (since I love anything pink!). It was really hard deciding....I figured the grey would work with my wardrobe better and stay cleaner but in the end I caved in. The fuchsia is really pretty and I like that it's more of a raspberry tone than a bubblegum pink.


----------



## Hebsu

Here's a photo of the grey bag


----------



## seton

I believe the colors corresponds to the colors I saw in the Statue of Liberty. If so, the grey is called Gunmetal or maybe it was Graphite (forgot). 
I agree that the Fuchsia is more a raspberry color.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Hebsu said:


> Here's a photo of the grey bag




Love it! I really like that the color is close to black and not light grey.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hebsu said:


> Here's a photo of the grey bag



I love it! Love that the grey is dark (holds up better).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hebsu said:


> Here's a photo of the grey bag



Do you mind sharing where you purchased it? London?


----------



## Hebsu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do you mind sharing where you purchased it? London?



I got it from Paris


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hebsu said:


> I got it from Paris



Thank you!


----------



## Cinnamon718

Do the ones with the long handles come in Med and Large? Or just one size? I have 2 of the regular medium shopping totes (the ones that are $125) and Im having trouble figuring out what size the Eiffel Tower long handle bags are.  Thanks.


----------



## cheidel

TOBagGirl said:


> Do the ones with the long handles come in Med and Large? Or just one size? I have 2 of the regular medium shopping totes (the ones that are $125) and Im having trouble figuring out what size the Eiffel Tower long handle bags are.  Thanks.


 
My LH Eiffel Tower bag is the same size as my gold large LH LM metal and my large black LH Planetes.  So I guess it is large.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Hebsu

TOBagGirl said:


> Do the ones with the long handles come in Med and Large? Or just one size? I have 2 of the regular medium shopping totes (the ones that are $125) and Im having trouble figuring out what size the Eiffel Tower long handle bags are.  Thanks.


I've only seen the long handles on what I would call a medium (it might actually be the large, but I have no idea) - which is the bag I posted the photo of. There is a larger size that as far as I know only comes with the short handles. The one that I got is 48 cm across at the widest point of the bag but I guess it's the size that is listed as 31x30x19 cm on the Longchamp website and then the bigger one with the short handles would be the "Sac de voyage". I think?!


----------



## cheidel

Hebsu said:


> I've only seen the long handles on what I would call a medium (it might actually be the large, but I have no idea) - which is the bag I posted the photo of. There is a larger size that as far as I know only comes with the short handles. The one that I got is 48 cm across at the widest point of the bag but I guess it's the size that is listed as 31x30x19 cm on the Longchamp website and then the bigger one with the short handles would be the "Sac de voyage". I think?!


I only know that the 4 large LH bags I have are the exact same size (2 Planetes, 1 Eiffel Tower and 1 LM Metal).   I measured them.


----------



## Laura90

Sorry but I dont speak english very well but if I understand your question I can tell you that when i bought my bag there are 2 differents. The large with long handles and medium with short handle and no zip


----------



## seton

YT haul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_C-Q3zHZZk

jeez, it's so much cheaper in france


----------



## hehegrl

got these at the Rue Saint Honore store ... these are the fall season colors 
	

		
			
		

		
	




these are the medium size long handle


----------



## seton

hehegrl said:


> got these at the Rue Saint Honore store ... these are the fall season colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792829
> 
> 
> these are the medium size long handle



fantastic haul! thx for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

hehegrl said:


> got these at the Rue Saint Honore store ... these are the fall season colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792829
> 
> 
> these are the medium size long handle


Beautiful, love them both!  Is that fushcia?  What is the other color?  Enjoy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> YT haul
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_C-Q3zHZZk
> 
> jeez, it's so much cheaper in france




Ugh! Longchamp was not even on my radar when I visited France 2 years ago!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Ugh! Longchamp was not even on my radar when I visited France 2 years ago!


 
I am sure it will be if you retrun to France again.


----------



## hehegrl

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love them both!  Is that fushcia?  What is the other color?  Enjoy!




I think it's gunmetal grey?


----------



## seton

that sounds correct


----------



## cheidel

hehegrl said:


> I think it's gunmetal grey?


 


seton said:


> that sounds correct


 
Thanks!  I wasn't sure, thought it might be black.


----------



## seton

cant wait to see the new spring colors


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> I am sure it will be if you retrun to France again.




Definitely!!! I would be in big trouble!


----------



## dott

. When I was in Paris in May the bag colors were light blue and beige not interested. But love the grey/black one now.
Hope these colors will be available when I go to London next June.
Does anyone know when the colors switch?


----------



## seton

dott said:


> . When I was in Paris in May the bag colors were light blue and beige not interested. But love the grey/black one now.
> Hope these colors will be available when I go to London next June.
> Does anyone know when the colors switch?



I heard the holidays. 
They will have the Gunmetal until the stock runs out.


----------



## dott

Thanks seton for the update, I will keep my fingers crossed for the long wait.


----------



## cysmy

They had gunmetal and a fushia kinda color when i was in paris early oct for 85


----------



## seton

I heard that the gunmetal is pretty much sold out.


----------



## cysmy

im not surprise. i had to go to printemp to get mine because they only have the short handles  left at lafayette


----------



## china_doll

It's only sold in Paris. I have this one and the Statue of Liberty one which I got from the New York boutique. The Eiffel Tower I had to hunt down on eBay, however, the seller I found back then was reputable and sold a few of them. I got it four years ago in Navy with Gold hardware and it's holding up great!


----------



## seton

the new colors for spring are Coral and some kind of brown.
available now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Joining the Eiffel family with a very special-to-me bag, one which will be a prized bag in my LC family. 

Presenting the Hydreaga MSH, my birthday pressie. Unique because it is from my husband whom never quite understood my obsession with LC and he took the trouble to get his friend whom was on honeymoon in Paris to get it for me. It came as a genuine surprise as I had initially asked for it but he had acted all nonchalant and said he will only asking his friend for the favour. 

I intend to use it tomorrow but as the lining is white, I will be using my pouches instead of my PTG bag organiser as it stains a little.

One small detail that I discovered in LC's MSH bags are that the button and the zipper are of different colors (the same as with my navy MSH). I don't mind but finds it interesting. Thank you for sharing my joy ladies!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Joining the Eiffel family with a very special-to-me bag, one which will be a prized bag in my LC family.
> 
> Presenting the Hydreaga MSH, my birthday pressie. Unique because it is from my husband whom never quite understood my obsession with LC and he took the trouble to get his friend whom was on honeymoon in Paris to get it for me. It came as a genuine surprise as I had initially asked for it but he had acted all nonchalant and said he will only asking his friend for the favour.
> 
> I intend to use it tomorrow but as the lining is white, I will be using my pouches instead of my PTG bag organiser as it stains a little.
> 
> One small detail that I discovered in LC's MSH bags are that the button and the zipper are of different colors (the same as with my navy MSH). I don't mind but finds it interesting. Thank you for sharing my joy ladies!



Very nice, and what a sweet gift from your husband!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Very nice, and what a sweet gift from your husband!



It was. Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Beautiful, I love it!  Definitely a "special bag!"  Your hubby did good, such a lovely surprise!!!!! &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, I love it!  Definitely a "special bag!"  Your hubby did good, such a lovely surprise!!!!! &#128522;



Thank you C! Oh yeah, I agree. I am very pleased with it. I found the handles to be slightly longer than the navy MSH,  I had more room at the crook of my elbow when I carried it. The nylon seem thinner as compared to the navy MSH. The white lining is also different from that of the LM metal. This is more plasticky whereas the LM metal feels like some sort of fabric.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Joining the Eiffel family with a very special-to-me bag, one which will be a prized bag in my LC family.
> 
> Presenting the Hydreaga MSH, my birthday pressie. Unique because it is from my husband whom never quite understood my obsession with LC and he took the trouble to get his friend whom was on honeymoon in Paris to get it for me. It came as a genuine surprise as I had initially asked for it but he had acted all nonchalant and said he will only asking his friend for the favour.
> 
> I intend to use it tomorrow but as the lining is white, I will be using my pouches instead of my PTG bag organiser as it stains a little.
> 
> One small detail that I discovered in LC's MSH bags are that the button and the zipper are of different colors (the same as with my navy MSH). I don't mind but finds it interesting. Thank you for sharing my joy ladies!



it's gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it's gorgeous! congrats!



Thank you Seton!


----------



## Mama20

frenziedhandbag said:


> Joining the Eiffel family with a very special-to-me bag, one which will be a prized bag in my LC family.
> 
> Presenting the Hydreaga MSH, my birthday pressie. Unique because it is from my husband whom never quite understood my obsession with LC and he took the trouble to get his friend whom was on honeymoon in Paris to get it for me. It came as a genuine surprise as I had initially asked for it but he had acted all nonchalant and said he will only asking his friend for the favour.
> 
> I intend to use it tomorrow but as the lining is white, I will be using my pouches instead of my PTG bag organiser as it stains a little.
> 
> One small detail that I discovered in LC's MSH bags are that the button and the zipper are of different colors (the same as with my navy MSH). I don't mind but finds it interesting. Thank you for sharing my joy ladies!



So pretty congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> So pretty congrats!



Thank you dear!


----------



## kelly88

Does anyone have a picture of the Eiffel tower Le Pilage for Spring Summer 2015?


----------



## seton

from evilbay, a legit seller posted the spring colors - Beige and Coral


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> from evilbay, a legit seller posted the spring colors - Beige and Coral




Oooh...I like the beige!!


----------



## mandabear

MahoganyQT said:


> Oooh...I like the beige!!



I was going to say, ooh I LOVE the coral!


----------



## kelly88

Love the beige. Thanks Seton


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> from evilbay, a legit seller posted the spring colors - Beige and Coral


 
Thanks for posting, I love the beige!


----------



## FancyPantsCity

My friend and I were in Paris last week-- she got the coral and I got the beige! Both are beautiful in person. I also got two additional bags (Neo in Candy and LP in Ecru)... the soldes will be the death of me!


----------



## lanit

I LOVE the CORAL!


----------



## seton

I like both colorways and will get both in the Ms Liberty version if the same. 
I dont do the Eiffel since the angle makes it even more, um, PHALLIC! than I thought possible.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I like both colorways and will get both in the Ms Liberty version if the same.
> I dont do the Eiffel since the angle makes it even more, um, PHALLIC! than I thought possible.


Um....I never thought about it that way....LOL    Please let us know when the Liberty 2015 colors are introduced.  Thx!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> from evilbay, a legit seller posted the spring colors - Beige and Coral



They remind me of a toffee and strawberry macaron. Delicious!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Um....I never thought about it that way....LOL    Please let us know when the Liberty 2015 colors are introduced.  Thx!




The Beige should be in next wk. 
I cant get confirmation on Coral yet.


----------



## seton

*Past Season Colors for ET*

2010 - Navy, Paper, Graphite, Black/White

2011 - White/Navy, Navy, Paper, Black/Gold, Graphite

2012 - Camel, Red, Canard, Slate

2013 - Vegetal, Hortensia?, Bilberry, Indigo

2014 - Paper, Azure, Fuchsia, Fusil


----------



## kelly88

I am interested in purchasing my first Eiffel le pilage bag. Can anyone recommend a legit seller? 
Thanks


----------



## eekaerf831

Hello, this may sound like a dumb question but I just need to clarify, this Eiffel Tower design is available all year long? The reason being, I'm going to Europe in October and I really want to get this particular style in Paris, of course.


----------



## meeh16

eekaerf831 said:


> Hello, this may sound like a dumb question but I just need to clarify, this Eiffel Tower design is available all year long? The reason being, I'm going to Europe in October and I really want to get this particular style in Paris, of course.




Yes but the color change I believe every season.


----------



## eekaerf831

meeh16 said:


> Yes but the color change I believe every season.



I see. I was just kind of confused when it says, "Limited Edition". I guess it pertains to the colors and not the design.  Thank you for the reply!


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> *Past Season Colors for ET*
> 
> 2010 - Navy, Paper, Graphite, Black/White
> 
> 2011 - White/Navy, Navy, Paper, Black/Gold, Graphite
> 
> 2012 - Camel, Red, Canard, Slate
> 
> 2013 - Vegetal, Hortensia?, Bilberry, Indigo
> 
> 2014 - Paper, Azure, Fuchsia, Fusil



Switch Fuchsia and Hortensia.


----------



## cbarber1123

I really want this bag. I see some authentic ones on eBay. Is 189.00 too much for this bag? Is it worth that price?


----------



## cbarber1123

First Longchamp and I'm so impressed. Got this off eBay from a great seller


----------



## cheidel

cbarber1123 said:


> First Longchamp and I'm so impressed. Got this off eBay from a great seller


 


Congrats, very pretty!!!!  What color is it, black or bilberry, LH or SH?


----------



## cbarber1123

cheidel said:


> Congrats, very pretty!!!!  What color is it, black or bilberry, LH or SH?



It's navy actually with LH. I've had nylon bags before but nothing of this quality. I love the inside material. It's awesome. I think I need another one lol


----------



## cheidel

cbarber1123 said:


> It's navy actually with LH. I've had nylon bags before but nothing of this quality. I love the inside material. It's awesome. I think I need another one lol


 
Congrats, I have the large Eiffel LH in azure blue.  But just got two navy LC LP a couple weeks ago.  Love the color, a great neutral!!!  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## cbarber1123

cheidel said:


> Congrats, I have the large Eiffel LH in azure blue.  But just got two navy LC LP a couple weeks ago.  Love the color, a great neutral!!!  Enjoy your beautiful bag!



Thank you. I bet your azure one is gorgeous. I love mine.


----------



## EGBDF

cbarber1123 said:


> First Longchamp and I'm so impressed. Got this off eBay from a great seller





cbarber1123 said:


> It's navy actually with LH. I've had nylon bags before but nothing of this quality. I love the inside material. It's awesome. I think I need another one lol



Congrats, it's very nice! And it's so hard to stop with just one.


----------



## pbnjam

cbarber1123 said:


> First Longchamp and I'm so impressed. Got this off eBay from a great seller




Lovely! Wonderful first choice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cbarber1123 said:


> First Longchamp and I'm so impressed.



Beautiful and you won't stop at one.


----------



## cbarber1123

EGBDF said:


> Congrats, it's very nice! And it's so hard to stop with just one.



Yes I think it will be. I think I'm going to do a custom one next.


----------



## cbarber1123

pbnjam said:


> Lovely! Wonderful first choice!



Thank you. I love it.


----------



## cbarber1123

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful and you won't stop at one.


Thank you.


----------



## athena88

I am going to Paris in 2 weeks.  Anyone know if I would be able to find a black/ navy/ bilberry eiffel tower long handle?  I don't want to get the spring 2015 colours.  I already have a short handle in coral. TIA


----------



## juls12

athena88 said:


> I am going to Paris in 2 weeks.  Anyone know if I would be able to find a black/ navy/ bilberry eiffel tower long handle?  I don't want to get the spring 2015 colours.  I already have a short handle in coral. TIA



I asked Longchamps customer service about the bags about two weeks ago. And they told me you can get the fall colours in size M (small handels) still at Galeries Lafayette  (sp???). So they may still have some in the dark grey but only short handle. The other colour from fall was called Hortensie in my country, I'm not sure what's the english name for it.


----------



## thedseer

juls12 said:


> I asked Longchamps customer service about the bags about two weeks ago. And they told me you can get the fall colours in size M (small handels) still at Galeries Lafayette  (sp???). So they may still have some in the dark grey but only short handle. The other colour from fall was called Hortensie in my country, I'm not sure what's the english name for it.



Hortensie = Hydrangea


----------



## Jaidybug

cbarber1123 said:


> First Longchamp and I'm so impressed. Got this off eBay from a great seller




Great first bag, congrats!


----------



## cbarber1123

Jaidybug said:


> Great first bag, congrats!



Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

cbarber1123 said:


> I really want this bag. I see some authentic ones on eBay. Is 189.00 too much for this bag? Is it worth that price?



I would get anything on ebay authenticatedso so many fakes and ebay does nothing about it.


----------



## cbarber1123

EGBDF said:


> I would get anything on ebay authenticatedso so many fakes and ebay does nothing about it.



Thanks for the tip. I will do that.


----------



## Jeau7

Great first bag! Here's to the beginning of a Longchamp obsession!


----------



## athena88

thedseer said:


> Hortensie = Hydrangea


I already got a long handle hydrangea =(
If I go to the Longchamp boutiques, would I get a chance to get the dark colours long handles?
Or I will have better luck at Galeries Lafayette ?


----------



## hehegrl

i was in Paris oct last year and I think things get sold out faster at galleries Lafayette because there a lot of tourist. there plus u might have to line up just to get into the store. 

I suggest going to the  Rue Saint Honore store they have more stock and less crowded


----------



## WestingerMom

I saw some in the Printemps store in the Louvre.  Kicking myself repeatedly for not getting one.  I was new to LC and didn't know that was the only place to get them.  Hope I get back to Paris again someday to get one....i'm a French teacher and go there often, but no plans currently.


----------



## whiterain

Live in U.S CA. Would like to get a Eiffel Bag in Beige/ White.  Don't know where to start...


----------



## seton

whiterain said:


> Live in U.S CA. Would like to get a Eiffel Bag in Beige/ White.  Don't know where to start...




When are you leaving for Paris?


----------



## juls12

whiterain said:


> Live in U.S CA. Would like to get a Eiffel Bag in Beige/ White.  Don't know where to start...



You should contact LC customer service. They will give you a list of the stores in Paris that carry the bag. But right now you can only get it in beige with black print. I don't know if there ever was one with white.


----------



## dott

Are there any Longchamp stores at Heathrow airport UK?
Would love to get an Eiffel grey while in London. Thank you.


----------



## juls12

dott said:


> Are there any Longchamp stores at Heathrow airport UK?
> Would love to get an Eiffel grey while in London. Thank you.



The eiffeltower LP is only sold in Paris and there are also just two colours available every season. Right now it's coral and beige.


----------



## dott

Thanks Juls12 - I was hoping the airport would have a store like the one at Charles DeGaulle where I found my Planetes for last minute shoppers.


----------



## seton

HRW has a LC. Whether they carry the ET LP is something else. Good luck.


----------



## dott

Thanks seton I will find out on Friday.


----------



## seton

dott said:


> Thanks seton I will find out on Friday.



Cool. Don't forget to take lots of pix and report back to us.


----------



## whiterain

thanks&#65281; do they ship internationally&#65311;


----------



## AEmgee

I just returned home from Paris.  The Terminal 2E Longchamps store at CDG airport said they just received the Eiffel Tower Pliage bags in red and blue.


----------



## seton

AEmgee said:


> I just returned home from Paris.  The Terminal 2E Longchamps store at CDG airport said they just received the Eiffel Tower Pliage bags in red and blue.



this is great news! thx for the report. red or blue. very french.


----------



## mermaid.braid

My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color
> 
> View attachment 3059411



Nice!


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color
> 
> View attachment 3059411




magnifique! 

I hope to get a Fuji in the navy

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## EGBDF

My brother supposedly picked one up for me in Paris&#8230;.a few months ago. Hopefully I'll see him sometime this summer and find out. He sent a taunting picture  but maybe he was just kidding. Brothers! Who don't get handbags or LC!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> My brother supposedly picked one up for me in Paris.a few months ago. Hopefully I'll see him sometime this summer and find out. He sent a taunting picture  but maybe he was just kidding. Brothers! Who don't get handbags or LC!




LOL. I privately asked my SIL to get me a LC. I would never trust my bro! He would be the type to wait months to give it to me too.


----------



## juls12

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color
> 
> View attachment 3059411



It looks beautiful in this vibrant red. Enjoy!


----------



## mermaid.braid

EGBDF said:


> Nice!





seton said:


> magnifique!
> 
> I hope to get a Fuji in the navy
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





juls12 said:


> It looks beautiful in this vibrant red. Enjoy!




@seton: ah, so Navy is the other color for the season. I wasn't sure which blue from reading the post upthread.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color
> Beautiful! This color is very pretty! I'm glad they used Red Garance for LE becus I need this color in my life!
> View attachment 3059411


 


seton said:


> magnifique!
> 
> I hope to get a Fuji in the navy


Yay! I think it will look very pretty with white print? Can't wait to see this!


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> @seton: ah, so Navy is the other color for the season. I wasn't sure which blue from reading the post upthread.



Told ya that it will be a classic colour, which means Navy. And I noticed that a navy ET popped up on IG in the past 24 hrs and I could tell from the HW that it was new.





pbnjam said:


> Yay! I think it will look very pretty with white print? Can't wait to see this!



Yes, white print. I think it will look more tranquil with the white lines. I hope it will be there when my SIL visits in 3 wks!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899!



Lovely Red! I like how deep it looks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> My brother supposedly picked one up for me in Paris.a few months ago. Hopefully I'll see him sometime this summer and find out. He sent a taunting picture  but maybe he was just kidding. Brothers! Who don't get handbags or LC!



Cool brother! hope you get to see it soon. I don't think he is kidding though, LoL, when it comes to men, it's either a yes or a no, nothing in between.


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Yay! I think it will look very pretty with white print? Can't wait to see this!



Yaaas I want more Red Garance items!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely Red! I like how deep it looks!



This is my first red nylon LP! I think you'd like this shade; it's not orange-based at all. It also has a brightness to it that could make it work year-round.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> This is my first red nylon LP! I think you'd like this shade; it's not orange-based at all. It also has a brightness to it that could make it work year-round.



The beauty of PF is that I get to meet so many lovely ladies whom are keen to share and remember what I like. &#128522; It sounds like a lovely red and the Eiffel makes it exceptionally striking. All the merrier that it is a year round shade!


----------



## traytray

I'm going to Paris in September, and I am not coming back without a Longchamp Eiffel Tower bag ! Anyone knows if they will carry the fall colors by then, or will I be looking at the coral and beige ones still ? My goal is to get either the navy one, but now that I saw the red one... it's gorgeous ! Thanks ladies for the help !


----------



## traytray

Are there any regular colors all year round for the Eiffel Tower edition, or only seasonal limited time colors ?


----------



## seton

I'm bummed.
shopfranceinc (reliable) is saying this season's blue is Glacier with Black lines, not Navy.
That means I wont be getting my LE Fuji since we agreed that I would only get one if she finds one with white lines. That means all 4 colorways this yr had black lines. Why, LC? Why?!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color
> 
> View attachment 3059411


Beautiful, love the color. Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I'm bummed.
> shopfranceinc (reliable) is saying this season's blue is Glacier with Black lines, not Navy.
> That means I wont be getting my LE Fuji since we agreed that I would only get one if she finds one with white lines. That means all 4 colorways this yr had black lines. Why, LC? Why?!



Maybe next year.


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> I'm bummed.
> shopfranceinc (reliable) is saying this season's blue is Glacier with Black lines, not Navy.
> That means I wont be getting my LE Fuji since we agreed that I would only get one if she finds one with white lines. That means all 4 colorways this yr had black lines. Why, LC? Why?!


Ah, I love the Glacier color but maybe not so much with black lines.  I'm torn about if I want to make a trip then.  My poor blue from 2012 needs a break.


----------



## seton

slycookies said:


> Ah, I love the Glacier color but maybe not so much with black lines.  I'm torn about if I want to make a trip then.  My poor blue from 2012 needs a break.




Your Indigo is wonderful! 
Are you not into reds, like me? I think the Garance is very nice but it's just not me.


----------



## mermaid.braid

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the color. Congrats and enjoy!!!



Thanks, cheidel!


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> Your Indigo is wonderful!
> Are you not into reds, like me? I think the Garance is very nice but it's just not me.



I'm like you. I'm not a huge fan of reds or pinks in most cases.  Except for my love oxblood red, so Opera may work for me.


----------



## Sl0thbear

I was in Paris last month and they had them there in the Longchamp stores. It mostly the beige short handles left though. I'm not a huge fan of beige myself, but my sister was very close to purchasing one. I kind of wish i bought one for family member now. Oh well i guess. It does make sense that they are only sold in France, specifically Paris. I heard they have a few specific bags with landmarks on them near popular tourist attractions around the world.


----------



## Sl0thbear

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color
> 
> View attachment 3059411



Gahh! I'm sooo jealous!!! I was there last month and they only had freaking beige! I totally would have scooped one of these up if i had seen them. 
Just out of curiosity how much was it
My sister snooped through the LC store at the CDG airport when i was filling my face and said it was more expensive than the store in Paris. The long handle eiffel tower bag was 70 euros if i remember correctly. I think the short handle was like 60 euros or something or maybe it was the same price... im not a fan of the short handle so don't pay much attention to them. lol


----------



## mermaid.braid

Sl0thbear said:


> Gahh! I'm sooo jealous!!! I was there last month and they only had freaking beige! I totally would have scooped one of these up if i had seen them.
> Just out of curiosity how much was it
> My sister snooped through the LC store at the CDG airport when i was filling my face and said it was more expensive than the store in Paris. The long handle eiffel tower bag was 70 euros if i remember correctly. I think the short handle was like 60 euros or something or maybe it was the same price... im not a fan of the short handle so don't pay much attention to them. lol



I'm not sure of the current price of the short handled or the travel size, but the long handled is 90.


----------



## mel82

Does anyone here own the large size eiffel tower le pliage?


----------



## cheidel

mel82 said:


> Does anyone here own the large size eiffel tower le pliage?


I have the 1899 Eiffel in Azure Blue.


----------



## paula3boys

I wish this would come to the U.S.!


----------



## Luvbolide

traytray said:


> I'm going to Paris in September, and I am not coming back without a Longchamp Eiffel Tower bag ! Anyone knows if they will carry the fall colors by then, or will I be looking at the coral and beige ones still ? My goal is to get either the navy one, but now that I saw the red one... it's gorgeous ! Thanks ladies for the help !






I was in Paris in early July - the Fall colors had come in.  A very gorgeous blue red and a pretty blue.  They both have black writing and were so nice that I got both.  I love the ET bags!


----------



## slycookies

Luvbolide said:


> I was in Paris in early July - the Fall colors had come in.  A very gorgeous blue red and a pretty blue.  They both have black writing and were so nice that I got both.  I love the ET bags!


Will you share a picture of both together?    I cannot decide if I should plan a trip or not for them.


----------



## mel82

cheidel said:


> I have the 1899 Eiffel in Azure Blue.


Hi cheidel, I would love to know whats the code size for large size Eiffel lc bag. Is it the same with "large shopping tote" le pliage? Coz I already have two in 1899 size. But not in Eiffel print.


----------



## mel82

Luvbolide said:


> I was in Paris in early July - the Fall colors had come in.  A very gorgeous blue red and a pretty blue.  They both have black writing and were so nice that I got both.  I love the ET bags!


What size did u buy?


----------



## juls12

mel82 said:


> Hi cheidel, I would love to know whats the code size for large size Eiffel lc bag. Is it the same with "large shopping tote" le pliage? Coz I already have two in 1899 size. But not in Eiffel print.



I know I wasn't asked but since my large ET is sitting next to me I checked the label and it starts with 1899. It is the same size as the regular large. It just has the print and the inside pocket is on the opposite side. And they are all "made in France" if that's important to you.


----------



## traytray

Luvbolide said:


> I was in Paris in early July - the Fall colors had come in.  A very gorgeous blue red and a pretty blue.  They both have black writing and were so nice that I got both.  I love the ET bags!



Oh Luvbolide ! Nice !! You should put pics up !! I'm really leaning towards the red but the blue sure is tempting... Hope they still have stock when I go in September !


----------



## katlun

my daughter is in Paris and this morning she called and asked if she could get this bag, I thought they were sold in the US, guess not, I should tell her to buy it because she is not going to return to Paris anytime soon, if ever


----------



## slycookies

The Eiffel Tower bag is exclusive to Paris, like the Statue of Liberty bag is exclusive to NYC.  That's what makes it special.  Better get it while you can!


----------



## cheidel

@mel82:  It is the large LH 1899 Le Pliage, if that's what you mean.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I'm bummed.
> shopfranceinc (reliable) is saying this season's blue is Glacier with Black lines, not Navy.
> That means I wont be getting my LE Fuji since we agreed that I would only get one if she finds one with white lines. That means all 4 colorways this yr had black lines. Why, LC? Why?!


I am bummed about the black lines too....and she is the only one I will buy an Eiffel from, and not crazy about the Red Garance.  Love my azure with the navy lines though.


----------



## katlun

slycookies said:


> The Eiffel Tower bag is exclusive to Paris, like the Statue of Liberty bag is exclusive to NYC.  That's what makes it special.  Better get it while you can!


 


didn't know there was a Statue of Liberty bag


my daughter got her Eiffel Tower bag, she will be home Friday


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> I'm bummed.
> shopfranceinc (reliable) is saying this season's blue is Glacier with Black lines, not Navy.
> That means I wont be getting my LE Fuji since we agreed that I would only get one if she finds one with white lines. That means all 4 colorways this yr had black lines. Why, LC? Why?!



I hope that they sell authentic Eiffel Tower bags because I bought one from this seller because I saw your post here. I couldn't get it authenticated in the authenticate this thread though 

It is on the way to me. I hope it isn't fake!!


----------



## seton

paula3boys said:


> I hope that they sell authentic Eiffel Tower bags because I bought one from this seller because I saw your post here. I couldn't get it authenticated in the authenticate this thread though
> 
> It is on the way to me. I hope it isn't fake!!



I answered you in the ATH thread. Is there a reason why you are addressing so many posts to me in numerous threads??


----------



## paula3boys

mermaid.braid said:


> My new Red Garance Eiffel 1899! I  the color
> 
> View attachment 3059411



Can you please show me what the inside of this looks like? I purchased one and it doesn't seem like my other Longchamp so am not sure.


----------



## paula3boys

cbarber1123 said:


> First Longchamp and I'm so impressed. Got this off eBay from a great seller



Which seller? I am trying to find one myself. Thanks!!


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> I hope that they sell authentic Eiffel Tower bags because I bought one from this seller because I saw your post here. I couldn't get it authenticated in the authenticate this thread though
> 
> It is on the way to me. I hope it isn't fake!!



I saw that you had it authenticated I think? Congrats! Do you like it? 
And yes, the inside is a bit different than the regular pliages.


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> I saw that you had it authenticated I think? Congrats! Do you like it?
> 
> And yes, the inside is a bit different than the regular pliages.




Yes I had it authenticated after I asked questions above. 

I wish the quality was the same as the expandable I bought from Nordstrom. This Eiffel Tower bag feels so flimsy compared to it plus I see a lot of little white spots poking through at top on the front. At first glance it appears as loose threads but if you look close I believe it is the interior being seen due to the flimsy thin material used or something. I haven't noticed it on pics others posted so wasn't sure what the deal was. I wish the seller sent me a nicer one or at least disclosed this issue because I wouldn't have paid almost $200 for this bag


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> Yes I had it authenticated after I asked questions above.
> 
> I wish the quality was the same as the expandable I bought from Nordstrom. This Eiffel Tower bag feels so flimsy compared to it plus I see a lot of little white spots poking through at top on the front. At first glance it appears as loose threads but if you look close I believe it is the interior being seen due to the flimsy thin material used or something. I haven't noticed it on pics others posted so wasn't sure what the deal was. I wish the seller sent me a nicer one or at least disclosed this issue because I wouldn't have paid almost $200 for this bag



Whoops, sorry, I was getting a bit confused with another bag when I responded about the inside. Can you return it? Or resell? Do the little bits of color rub off? I know that doesn't help if you don't like the bag anyways.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

The expandable ones are different.  The regular non-expandable ones are supposed to be lighter or in your word "flimsy". 

The seller from whom you bought your Eiffel Tower tote is very reputable.


----------



## paula3boys

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The expandable ones are different.  The regular non-expandable ones are supposed to be lighter or in your word "flimsy".
> 
> The seller from whom you bought your Eiffel Tower tote is very reputable.




I'd be happier and wouldn't have questioned anything if the bits of white weren't showing through canvas along stitching at top front. Shouldn't look like that when its new


----------



## paula3boys

EGBDF said:


> Whoops, sorry, I was getting a bit confused with another bag when I responded about the inside. Can you return it? Or resell? Do the little bits of color rub off? I know that doesn't help if you don't like the bag anyways.




It doesn't rub off. I'm waiting to hear back from seller. I'm not sure what will be done as of yet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> This Eiffel Tower bag feels so flimsy compared to it plus I see a lot of little white spots poking through at top on the front. At first glance it appears as loose threads but if you look close I believe it is the interior being seen due to the flimsy thin material used or something.



I understand your frustration and will like to share that I had the same white "bits" along the top of the bag, along the zipper. My Eiffel was purchased in LC boutique in Paris. Imho, I don't think it is a defect because it came like that. I do agree that the regular LPs do not have these. My Eiffel was also softer than my other LPs but I attribute this to the fabric/color as my Amethyst was also thinner but my Slate/Indigo/Navy were thicker.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I understand your frustration and will like to share that I had the same white "bits" along the top of the bag, along the zipper. My Eiffel was purchased in LC boutique in Paris. Imho, I don't think it is a defect because it came like that. I do agree that the regular LPs do not have these. My Eiffel was also softer than my other LPs but I attribute this to the fabric/color as my Amethyst was also thinner but my Slate/Indigo/Navy were thicker.




Did you try tweezers or anything to remove them? I'm glad I'm not the only one as reviewing pics here made me think nobody else had this issue! My expandable is red but Eiffel Tower is the newer shade of red- can't recall how to spell it? Ganace or something. Amazing to see such differences just in same color family. I also wonder if all bags with white interior feel this way. If so I'll avoid those ones lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> Did you try tweezers or anything to remove them? I'm glad I'm not the only one as reviewing pics here made me think nobody else had this issue! My expandable is red but Eiffel Tower is the newer shade of red- can't recall how to spell it? Ganace or something. Amazing to see such differences just in same color family. I also wonder if all bags with white interior feel this way. If so I'll avoid those ones lol



Initially I did try tweezers to pick them up as I thought they were loose threads. Finally I realised they weren't. I don't think these white bits will show up in pictures unless in close up shots? I'm out now and will try to take close up shots to share as soon as I can. To conclude, one's expectations differ but to me, these does not detract the bag from it's beauty. Red Garance is very pretty, it is red but with pink tones. I think the black Eiffel contrasts so well with it. 

There is another thread discussing linings and I must say I am no expert in the thickness vs lining theory but in my humble collection of LP, it does seem like those with white linings are thinner, with the exception of my supposedly new 2724 in black (bought from evil bay), being even softer than the Amethyst.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Initially I did try tweezers to pick them up as I thought they were loose threads. Finally I realised they weren't. I don't think these white bits will show up in pictures unless in close up shots? I'm out now and will try to take close up shots to share as soon as I can. To conclude, one's expectations differ but to me, these does not detract the bag from it's beauty. Red Garance is very pretty, it is red but with pink tones. I think the black Eiffel contrasts so well with it.
> 
> There is another thread discussing linings and I must say I am no expert in the thickness vs lining theory but in my humble collection of LP, it does seem like those with white linings are thinner, with the exception of my supposedly new 2724 in black (bought from evil bay), being even softer than the Amethyst.




The white bits are cut-outs from the lining where the needle went thru. There are not really attached to anything except by the stitching.

I take a very, VERY good and fine tweezer and grab one END of the white bit and gently remove it from under the stitching. Do NOT touch the stitching at ALL. It comes right out.

I have done this with Hydrangea, Cyclamen and Fig, which all have white lining. It works. I was able to remove about 90% of all the white bits and it looked clean enough to satisfy me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I take a very, VERY good and fine tweezer and grab one END of the white bit and gently remove it from under the stitching. Do NOT touch the stitching at ALL.



Thank you Seton! This is valuable advice! &#128077;
I will definitely give it a try! &#128144;


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Initially I did try tweezers to pick them up as I thought they were loose threads. Finally I realised they weren't. I don't think these white bits will show up in pictures unless in close up shots? I'm out now and will try to take close up shots to share as soon as I can. To conclude, one's expectations differ but to me, *these does not detract the bag from it's beauty*. Red Garance is very pretty, it is red but with pink tones. I think the black Eiffel contrasts so well with it.


 
I agree with ya! I have seen these white spots but never gave it a lot of thought. I have seen these white spots on my fig LP hobo, and various MSH LP. So I guess only the ones with white linings.


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Initially I did try tweezers to pick them up as I thought they were loose threads. Finally I realised they weren't. I don't think these white bits will show up in pictures unless in close up shots? I'm out now and will try to take close up shots to share as soon as I can. To conclude, one's expectations differ but to me, these does not detract the bag from it's beauty. Red Garance is very pretty, it is red but with pink tones. I think the black Eiffel contrasts so well with it.
> 
> There is another thread discussing linings and I must say I am no expert in the thickness vs lining theory but in my humble collection of LP, it does seem like those with white linings are thinner, with the exception of my supposedly new 2724 in black (bought from evil bay), being even softer than the Amethyst.



Thank you for your replies and information. I am feeling a little better now.



seton said:


> The white bits are cut-outs from the lining where the needle went thru. There are not really attached to anything except by the stitching.
> 
> I take a very, VERY good and fine tweezer and grab one END of the white bit and gently remove it from under the stitching. Do NOT touch the stitching at ALL. It comes right out.
> 
> I have done this with Hydrangea, Cyclamen and Fig, which all have white lining. It works. I was able to remove about 90% of all the white bits and it looked clean enough to satisfy me.



Thank you for that information. I am going to try that.



pbnjam said:


> I agree with ya! I have seen these white spots but never gave it a lot of thought. I have seen these white spots on my fig LP hobo, and various MSH LP. So I guess only the ones with white linings.



I am glad there are others noticing this. I thought it was just mine since the pictures here all showed nice ones!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> So I guess only the ones with white linings.



Surprisingly, it was non existent on the Amethyst, and like Paula, I first saw it on the Hydrangea Eiffel. I'll check on my next LP, whichever that color might be. &#128517;





paula3boys said:


> Thank you for your replies and information. I am feeling a little better now.I thought it was just mine since the pictures here all showed nice ones!



You are most welcome! I learnt a lot from the kind ladies here and glad you feel better now. It really is a beautiful bag and Red Garance, in my opinion, is a unique red. Hope you will enjoy your Eiffel, going forward. &#128522;


----------



## Sl0thbear

katlun said:


> my daughter is in Paris and this morning she called and asked if she could get this bag, I thought they were sold in the US, guess not, I should tell her to buy it because she is not going to return to Paris anytime soon, if ever



Yea, i definitely regret not buying a eiffel tower bag while i was there a few months ago. Especially now that they have better colours out. When i was there they just had beige left and i'm really not into beige.


----------



## summergirl1

Does anyone know how much the Eiffel tower bag is in euros? My daughter is going to Paris Saturday and is going to pick one up for me. I wasn't sure how much money to send with her.


----------



## traytray

summergirl1 said:


> Does anyone know how much the Eiffel tower bag is in euros? My daughter is going to Paris Saturday and is going to pick one up for me. I wasn't sure how much money to send with her.


I bought mine 2 weeks ago at Galeries Lafayette and it costs me 90 euros.


----------



## summergirl1

traytray said:


> I bought mine 2 weeks ago at Galeries Lafayette and it costs me 90 euros.




Thank you! I sent her with enough then. I was guessing. Enjoy yours! [emoji3]


----------



## Mininana

Hi all loverly TPFers.. I have a question for you. Does anyone know what colors the eiffel tower tote comes in? I haven't had time to go to the longchamp store myself when I was in paris last month and my mom is going and I'd like to ask her to get me one..


TIA!!! :flower:


----------



## slycookies

Mininana said:


> Hi all loverly TPFers.. I have a question for you. Does anyone know what colors the eiffel tower tote comes in? I haven't had time to go to the longchamp store myself when I was in paris last month and my mom is going and I'd like to ask her to get me one..
> 
> 
> TIA!!! :flower:


 
If you scroll back a few pages you can find the colors and pictures.  This season's colors are:


Glacier with Black lines

Red Garance with black lines


----------



## Mininana

slycookies said:


> If you scroll back a few pages you can find the colors and pictures.  This season's colors are:
> 
> 
> Glacier with Black lines
> 
> Red Garance with black lines





thank you!!


----------



## Wormaldemma24

I am travelling to Paris next month and cannot wait to get my hands on a limited edition piece!  Will the colours have changed by November? Also can somebody tell me if the "Glacier" colour is a mid tone blue? I googled it, but just want to make sure! I am a newbie to Longchamp  

Many thanks!


----------



## traytray

I don't think the Spring/Summer colors would be out yet, so it would still be the blue and the red. I saw them when I was in Paris and Bleu Glacier is a true mid-tone blue. Not light, not dark, smack in the middle ! I got the red one, which is a vibrant red with a hint of pink tone.


----------



## seton

Wormaldemma24 said:


> I am travelling to Paris next month and cannot wait to get my hands on a limited edition piece!  Will the colours have changed by November? Also can somebody tell me if the "Glacier" colour is a mid tone blue? I googled it, but just want to make sure! I am a newbie to Longchamp
> 
> Many thanks!




I cannot say definitely but last yr, the change happened around Xmas.


----------



## herfyjo

I'm traveling to France next month and had planned to stop in Paris for an Eiffel bag.  With recent events, we're scrapping Paris and adding another City.

My daughter, however, will be in Paris this weekend on a group trip with her university (I'm nervous). What is the most easy, accessible place to buy this bag in Paris? Not sure what freedom they will have under the circumstances but I want to offer her the best advice to find the bag.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## slycookies

herfyjo said:


> I'm traveling to France next month and had planned to stop in Paris for an Eiffel bag.  With recent events, we're scrapping Paris and adding another City.
> 
> My daughter, however, will be in Paris this weekend on a group trip with her university (I'm nervous). What is the most easy, accessible place to buy this bag in Paris? Not sure what freedom they will have under the circumstances but I want to offer her the best advice to find the bag.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
Their boutiques or sometimes the Galeries Lafayette has them.  I usually go to the boutique location by the Louvre.

If you want easy, I'll assume she'll be at the Galeries or near the boutique on the Champ Elysees.


----------



## herfyjo

slycookies said:


> Their boutiques or sometimes the Galeries Lafayette has them.  I usually go to the boutique location by the Louvre.
> 
> If you want easy, I'll assume she'll be at the Galeries or near the boutique on the Champ Elysees.



Merci beaucoup!  I've sent her this info.


----------



## herfyjo

My daughter just sent me this pic of my new Tour Eiffel bag!  I'll get to meet her in person next month when I get to France.  So excited since I plan to avoid Paris on my trip.

She mentioned prices are pretty good there.  This bag was 100 euros.  The Neo Fantaisie Cobalts I've been eyeing are 120 euros, both the tote and the handbag.  I'm looking forward to some shopping!


----------



## mermaid.braid

herfyjo said:


> My daughter just sent me this pic of my new Tour Eiffel bag!  I'll get to meet her in person next month when I get to France.  So excited since I plan to avoid Paris on my trip.
> 
> She mentioned prices are pretty good there.  This bag was 100 euros.  The Neo Fantaisie Cobalts I've been eyeing are 120 euros, both the tote and the handbag.  I'm looking forward to some shopping!



Yay, Red Garance! I have the same bag and it's gorgeous in person. Enjoy your trip and happy shopping next month


----------



## pbnjam

herfyjo said:


> My daughter just sent me this pic of my new Tour Eiffel bag!  I'll get to meet her in person next month when I get to France.  So excited since I plan to avoid Paris on my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> She mentioned prices are pretty good there.  This bag was 100 euros.  The Neo Fantaisie Cobalts I've been eyeing are 120 euros, both the tote and the handbag.  I'm looking forward to some shopping!




Red garance is beautiful! Looking forward to see what else you get in France. [emoji3]


----------



## notyourstar

Hi! Does anyone have a photo of the blue that the bag comes in this year? Torn between the red or the blue, but can only find photos of the red. I wish black would come back!


----------



## seton

notyourstar said:


> Hi! Does anyone have a photo of the blue that the bag comes in this year? Torn between the red or the blue, but can only find photos of the red. I wish black would come back!




here it is. It has black drawing.


----------



## notyourstar

Thanks very much Seton!


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone have a recommended reseller for this bag? I can't go to Paris anytime soon.


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone have a recommended reseller for this bag? I can't go to Paris anytime soon.




Suzon (shopfranceinc). On ebay or her website. I dunno if she has stock right now but u can ask direct and she will let u know when she is going next time to Paris.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> Suzon (shopfranceinc). On ebay or her website. I dunno if she has stock right now but u can ask direct and she will let u know when she is going next time to Paris.




Thank you!!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone have a recommended reseller for this bag? I can't go to Paris anytime soon.


I got my Eiffel LP from shopfranceinc last summer!


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> I got my Eiffel LP from shopfranceinc last summer!




Thanks! I'll definitely keep any eye out for an Eiffel LP!


----------



## Luvbolide

If you keep an eye on her eBay store, she will put them up when she is back from France.  She will be in Paris in mid- to late January and they should be in the stores by then and on her site when she gets back.  I have purchased several from her - she's great!!


----------



## Susangria

When do the season colors change with regard to the Eiffel Tower bags? I'm thinking I may go to Paris for a few days to shop and I am not overly keen on the Glacier or the Garance.


----------



## seton

one of the colors for Spring 2016 will be Pearl with white lines.


----------



## banker girl

seton said:


> one of the colors for Spring 2016 will be Pearl with white lines.



Are these on eBay authentic 2016 new editions? I went to a boutique in Saint germain on Saturday and SA told me they only have blue and red from this year. He also checked the catalogue for 2016 but the Eiffel Tower bags were not in it. I'm in Paris at the moment and I would really love to get these new colors. Could someone tell me where I could find them? Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-e...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/LONGCHAMP-SI...562060?hash=item25b337b38c:g:YPsAAOSw1S9WcfEV


----------



## paris.elisa

I will be in Paris in March and am hoping to get the red LE Eiffel Tower bag.  Does anybody know if this is the 2015 or 2016 color?  Also, Does it come with the short handle or only the long handle.  I have the white LE bag from a trip in 2011. I NEVER carry it because it is white.  I'm a mess.


----------



## seton

banker girl said:


> Are these on eBay authentic 2016 new editions? I went to a boutique in Saint germain on Saturday and SA told me they only have blue and red from this year. He also checked the catalogue for 2016 but the Eiffel Tower bags were not in it. I'm in Paris at the moment and I would really love to get these new colors. Could someone tell me where I could find them? Thanks!
> l]



1) We don't do authentication in this thread.

2) It would not be in the catalog anyway since those catalogs are used same by stores all over the world so it's a worldwide catalog, not specific to the cities which have them.

3) You are going to have to try every store in Paris since they all have different stock.





paris.elisa said:


> I will be in Paris in March and am hoping to get the red LE Eiffel Tower bag.  Does anybody know if this is the 2015 or 2016 color?  Also, Does it come with the short handle or only the long handle.  I have the white LE bag from a trip in 2011. I NEVER carry it because it is white.  I'm a mess.




it's a 2015 colour and yes, it came in short handle


----------



## banker girl

paris.elisa said:


> I will be in Paris in March and am hoping to get the red LE Eiffel Tower bag.  Does anybody know if this is the 2015 or 2016 color?  Also, Does it come with the short handle or only the long handle.  I have the white LE bag from a trip in 2011. I NEVER carry it because it is white.  I'm a mess.




I think the red ones will be replaced by 2016 colors by March. I went to their shops on FSH, Champs and Saint-Germain enquiring about availability of the 2016 colors and an SA told me that the new colors would generally become available around February.. It really is a mystery where in Paris the eBay seller purchased the new colors.


----------



## julicrystal

Hi all , to those  of you who are wondering about the new colors for the limited edition Eiffel Tower Longchamp bag for 2016, The colors are Navy and Silver with White Eiffel Tower.

I bought one of the Navy with White Eiffel Tower on the 31st of Dec 2015 at Paris CDG Airport. It was 77 Euro (tax free).

 I was so surprised to see the new colors at the airport  because  I already bought one of Glacier Blue with Black ET from Galleries Lafayette. (as  I thought there were only 2 colors for the year 2015)
I asked the SA and was told they were the new colors for 2016.

They also have Garance ( red ) and Glacier ( Blue) both with Black Eiffel Towers. The longchamp stores in Galleries Lafayette and Printemps only have the Red and Blue with Black Eiffel Tower as of 28th of Dec 2015. They are 90 Euros each but you could get a tax refund with purchase of 175 Euro or more.


----------



## dott

Thanks julicrystal for the update. I'll be in Japan in April and hopefully can pick up a silver bag at the airport there. Your euro price sounds great.


----------



## banker girl

julicrystal said:


> Hi all , to those  of you who are wondering about the new colors for the limited edition Eiffel Tower Longchamp bag for 2016, The colors are Navy and Silver with White Eiffel Tower.
> 
> I bought one of the Navy with White Eiffel Tower on the 31st of Dec 2015 at Paris CDG Airport. It was 77 Euro (tax free).
> 
> I was so surprised to see the new colors at the airport  because  I already bought one of Glacier Blue with Black ET from Galleries Lafayette. (as  I thought there were only 2 colors for the year 2015)
> I asked the SA and was told they were the new colors for 2016.
> 
> They also have Garance ( red ) and Glacier ( Blue) both with Black Eiffel Towers. The longchamp stores in Galleries Lafayette and Printemps only have the Red and Blue with Black Eiffel Tower as of 28th of Dec 2015. They are 90 Euros each but you could get a tax refund with purchase of 175 Euro or more.




This is very helpful! Thank you so much for the info. I'm flying out of Paris today, so I'll see if they have the new colors in stock


----------



## banker girl

banker girl said:


> This is very helpful! Thank you so much for the info. I'm flying out of Paris today, so I'll see if they have the new colors in stock




Unfortunately, they didn't have the long handle bags in stock at the airport (terminal 2E) when I visited around 8:30pm


----------



## babygurlcassie

julicrystal said:


> Hi all , to those  of you who are wondering about the new colors for the limited edition Eiffel Tower Longchamp bag for 2016, The colors are Navy and Silver with White Eiffel Tower.
> 
> I bought one of the Navy with White Eiffel Tower on the 31st of Dec 2015 at Paris CDG Airport. It was 77 Euro (tax free).
> 
> I was so surprised to see the new colors at the airport  because  I already bought one of Glacier Blue with Black ET from Galleries Lafayette. (as  I thought there were only 2 colors for the year 2015)
> I asked the SA and was told they were the new colors for 2016.
> 
> They also have Garance ( red ) and Glacier ( Blue) both with Black Eiffel Towers. The longchamp stores in Galleries Lafayette and Printemps only have the Red and Blue with Black Eiffel Tower as of 28th of Dec 2015. They are 90 Euros each but you could get a tax refund with purchase of 175 Euro or more.



Thanks for the info. I can't wait!!!! I'll be at CDG in March. I hope they'll have the long handles in stock then.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

julicrystal said:


> Hi all , to those  of you who are wondering about the new colors for the limited edition Eiffel Tower Longchamp bag for 2016, The colors are Navy and Silver with White Eiffel Tower.
> 
> I bought one of the Navy with White Eiffel Tower on the 31st of Dec 2015 at Paris CDG Airport. It was 77 Euro (tax free).
> 
> I was so surprised to see the new colors at the airport  because  I already bought one of Glacier Blue with Black ET from Galleries Lafayette. (as  I thought there were only 2 colors for the year 2015)
> I asked the SA and was told they were the new colors for 2016.
> 
> They also have Garance ( red ) and Glacier ( Blue) both with Black Eiffel Towers. The longchamp stores in Galleries Lafayette and Printemps only have the Red and Blue with Black Eiffel Tower as of 28th of Dec 2015. They are 90 Euros each but you could get a tax refund with purchase of 175 Euro or more.




Excited, thanks for sharing! Are the Longchamp stores located inside or outside customs? I'm leaving in a month and excited to see what they have in stock!


----------



## pinky7129

Can we buy these online?!

If not, any recommended eBay sellers?


----------



## Luvbolide

pinky7129 said:


> Can we buy these online?!
> 
> If not, any recommended eBay sellers?





I highly recommend shopfranceinc for these - she is in France now, returning to the US soon, do check her eBay store.  She is a personal friend, we have shopped together in Paris and her items are authentic!


----------



## paula3boys

Luvbolide said:


> I highly recommend shopfranceinc for these - she is in France now, returning to the US soon, do check her eBay store.  She is a personal friend, we have shopped together in Paris and her items are authentic!




I bought my red garance Eiffel Tower bag from her. Great communication too! I suggest her eBay booth as well


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pinkcaviar said:


> Excited, thanks for sharing! Are the Longchamp stores located inside or outside customs? I'm leaving in a month and excited to see what they have in stock!



Completely off topic - your Shih Tzu is gorgeous!


----------



## pinky7129

Luvbolide said:


> I highly recommend shopfranceinc for these - she is in France now, returning to the US soon, do check her eBay store.  She is a personal friend, we have shopped together in Paris and her items are authentic!




Thanks so much!


----------



## pinky7129

paula3boys said:


> I bought my red garance Eiffel Tower bag from her. Great communication too! I suggest her eBay booth as well




Thank you as well!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

SmokieDragon said:


> Completely off topic - your Shih Tzu is gorgeous!



Thanks!  He was a deep red and white at 6 months old now he's more of a gingery brown. They are such a sweet breed. Hahha, yes, back on topic! =D


----------



## tracieknits

Pinkcaviar - the stores are located airside at CDG, meaning on the side of customs where you would board the planes.   Stock really varies widely at the airport stores - sometimes they have a good selection and sometimes they have no limited editions.   If there's a bag you really want, be sure to get it in Paris.   It might or might not show up at the airport store.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

tracieknits said:


> Pinkcaviar - the stores are located airside at CDG, meaning on the side of customs where you would board the planes.   Stock really varies widely at the airport stores - sometimes they have a good selection and sometimes they have no limited editions.   If there's a bag you really want, be sure to get it in Paris.   It might or might not show up at the airport store.




Thanks for the tip! I can't wait to visit Paris!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Hey ladies, Im back from Paris to report.

Airport at CDG only had the grey and dark blue with the shorter handles. Long handles are sold out. 

I took a sneak picture from Galleria Lafayette, current colors available as others have reported, is a blue, red and beige.

As an impulse, I bought an extra red. Oops, but i could porbably easily get rid of it. Prices are really good there.


----------



## summergirl1

Pinkcaviar said:


> Hey ladies, Im back from Paris to report.
> 
> Airport at CDG only had the grey and dark blue with the shorter handles. Long handles are sold out.
> 
> I took a sneak picture from Galleria Lafayette, current colors available as others have reported, is a blue, red and beige.
> 
> As an impulse, I bought an extra red. Oops, but i could porbably easily get rid of it. Prices are really good there.




Thanks for the peek. Hope you had a great trip, I can understand buying an extra!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkcaviar said:


> Hey ladies, Im back from Paris to report.
> 
> Airport at CDG only had the grey and dark blue with the shorter handles. Long handles are sold out.
> 
> I took a sneak picture from Galleria Lafayette, current colors available as others have reported, is a blue, red and beige.
> 
> As an impulse, I bought an extra red. Oops, but i could porbably easily get rid of it. Prices are really good there.




I love my red garance Eiffel Tower bag. Hope you do too!


----------



## rachelkitty

Pinkcaviar said:


> Hey ladies, Im back from Paris to report.
> 
> Airport at CDG only had the grey and dark blue with the shorter handles. Long handles are sold out.
> 
> I took a sneak picture from Galleria Lafayette, current colors available as others have reported, is a blue, red and beige.
> 
> As an impulse, I bought an extra red. Oops, but i could porbably easily get rid of it. Prices are really good there.




Thanks for the sneak pic! I miss Paris and wish I could go there again soon!!! Seeing all three new colors together makes me wonder if they did those to honor France in the wake of the horrible attack that happened last year. The red is beautiful, by the way!


----------



## cheidel

Luvbolide said:


> I highly recommend shopfranceinc for these - she is in France now, returning to the US soon, do check her eBay store.  She is a personal friend, we have shopped together in Paris and her items are authentic!


I bought mine from her too!    She is the only ebay seller I will buy LC from!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pinkcaviar said:


> Hey ladies, Im back from Paris to report.



Red Garance is beautiful. I hope you have had a great trip.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Thanks *summergirl1*, *paula3boys* and* frenziedhandbag*! =) 



rachelkitty said:


> Thanks for the sneak pic! I miss Paris and wish I could go there again soon!!! Seeing all three new colors together makes me wonder if they did those to honor France in the wake of the horrible attack that happened last year. The red is beautiful, by the way!



You're welcome!  I miss Paris too, I sort of wish I had gotten the Le Pliage Cuir too!  Yes, now that you've mentioned it, the colors definitely seem to represent France's colors!


----------



## BocaBunny

Can't wait to pick one up in the red.


----------



## IndigoRose

I wanted the Red LH, they weren't available on the first floor at Galeries Lafayette. The SA checked the Longchamp located on the 4th floor (Luggage) stock. At that time she said they had about 60 or so in stock so thats where I got my Eiffel LP. This was last week.


----------



## babygurlcassie

Galeries Lafayette and the champs élysées location only have the short handle left of the red.  

CDG pricing is: 70 for the le pilage large and 80 for the Eiffel Tower LE


----------



## ferragamolove

My friend will be in Paris for the next few days...does anyone know if the long-handled Eiffel bag in red or navy is at CDG?  Otherwise I'll ask my friend to stop by one of the department stores.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pamela EofA

ferragamolove said:


> My friend will be in Paris for the next few days...does anyone know if the long-handled Eiffel bag in red or navy is at CDG?  Otherwise I'll ask my friend to stop by one of the department stores.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Friends buy for friends when traveling! 

While I can't speak to whether the airport boutique has any of the special editions right now, I would recommend that your friend pick up an Eiffel Tower LE while in Paris at a Longchamp stand-alone boutique or in a department store. In my experience airport stock is very inconsistent, and you don't want to find you've waited until the last minute to shop there only to be disappointed!


----------



## ferragamolove

Pamela EofA said:


> Friends buy for friends when traveling!
> 
> While I can't speak to whether the airport boutique has any of the special editions right now, I would recommend that your friend pick up an Eiffel Tower LE while in Paris at a Longchamp stand-alone boutique or in a department store. In my experience airport stock is very inconsistent, and you don't want to find you've waited until the last minute to shop there only to be disappointed!



Thanks for the advice, I'll ask my friend to swing by one of the stores in Paris if she gets the chance.  Wouldn't want to risk not getting the bag!


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Just returned from Paris CDG last week. I checked three locations and they all had the navy Eiffel tower long-handled in stock.  I scored one for 77 euros.  They also had gray in stock as well but no reds.


----------



## cheidel

Love the navy Eiffel!!!

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Pinkcaviar said:


> Hey ladies, Im back from Paris to report.
> 
> Airport at CDG only had the grey and dark blue with the shorter handles. Long handles are sold out.
> 
> I took a sneak picture from Galleria Lafayette, current colors available as others have reported, is a blue, red and beige.
> 
> As an impulse, I bought an extra red. Oops, but i could porbably easily get rid of it. Prices are really good there.


Could I ask about the prices at the airport - I guess you would save about 10% or 20% there on the sales tax, because they're duty free?


----------



## Luxuryphilia

According to the proce tag.....prix TTC is 85 euros and Prix EXP is 77 euros....about 10% off.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I think the current colors are Navy, Beige and Grey. SA said there are no more reds. 

Please excuse the watermark, people were stealing my pictures. 

Grey





Beige:






Navy:


----------



## Poopeenu

I purchased the long handled Navy eiffel tower from pricelessstyle on eBay. Highly recommend, came wrapped in  Longchamp tissue paper and super fast shipping. A friend who also purchased from her told me she travels to Paris a lot and sells various Longchamp styles.


----------



## dance0728

I will be in Paris in September\October and I am looking forward to getting a Longchamp with the EiffelmTower on it! It is my favorite landmark and one of my favorite bags of all time.m


----------



## herfyjo

Poopeenu said:


> I purchased the long handled Navy eiffel tower from pricelessstyle on eBay. Highly recommend, came wrapped in  Longchamp tissue paper and super fast shipping. A friend who also purchased from her told me she travels to Paris a lot and sells various Longchamp styles.


I'm going to look for that seller.  My daughter got me the red garance because I didn't like the navy with dark print. But the white print is wonderful. I wish I could trade it, but maybe I can find one one ebay.

I wonder if I posted my red one on ebay if anyone would believe it's authentic.


----------



## littleburrito

Hi all,
Just a quick question, and it may sound silly but is the bag only available in Paris or France in general? I am in the South of France and hope to get one but not getting my hopes up just yet! TIA


----------



## ginakim924

I believe is France in general


----------



## mj808

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Could I ask about the prices at the airport - I guess you would save about 10% or 20% there on the sales tax, because they're duty free?


I think you're right--I think the price for the regular bag was about ~73 euros at the airport if memory serves me correctly (just came back a few weeks ago).  I think you end up saving a little less than 10%.  

One thing to consider doing is calling the store in advance to see if they have the bags you want.  They may be willing to hold it for you for a short period of time.


----------



## simplyserious01

I purchsed the short handle red in Paris champs store in May they had a few colors to choose from I think this years color is light grey. But they also had colors from previous season in the short handle.


----------



## simplyserious01

It was 80 euro's I think.


----------



## littleburrito

I asked in the cannes store, it is only sold in Paris!


----------



## ginakim924

seton said:


> *Past Season Colors for ET*
> 
> 2010 - Navy, Paper, Graphite, Black/White
> 
> 2011 - White/Navy, Navy, Paper, Black/Gold, Graphite
> 
> 2012 - Camel, Red, Canard, Slate
> 
> 2013 - Vegetal, Fuchsia, Bilberry, Indigo
> 
> 2014 - Paper, Azure, Hortensia, Fusil



Do you happen to know the colors for 2015 & 2016? Would like to see the updated colors! TIA!


----------



## APhiJill

I have a sorority sister going to Paris in a week or so. I might need to send her over with $


----------



## seton

ginakim924 said:


> Do you happen to know the colors for 2015 & 2016? Would like to see the updated colors! TIA!



*Past Season Colors for ET*

*2010 - Navy, Paper, Graphite, Black/White

2011 - White/Navy, Navy, Paper, Black/Gold, Graphite

2012 - Camel, Red, Duck Blue, Taupe

2013 - Sandy, Fuchsia, Bilberry, Indigo

2014 - Paper, Azure, Hydrangea, Gunmetal

2015 - Coral, Beige, Red Garance, Ice Blue

2016 -  Pearl/White, Navy,  ?  , ?*

Note: I adjusted all the colors to English for overall uniformity. I've asked for the last 2 weeks about the fall colors and they still havent gotten back to me.


----------



## ginakim924

Thank you!


seton said:


> *Past Season Colors for ET*
> 
> *2010 - Navy, Paper, Graphite, Black/White
> 
> 2011 - White/Navy, Navy, Paper, Black/Gold, Graphite
> 
> 2012 - Camel, Red, Duck Blue, Taupe
> 
> 2013 - Sandy, Fuchsia, Bilberry, Indigo
> 
> 2014 - Paper, Azure, Hydrangea, Gunmetal
> 
> 2015 - Coral, Beige, Red Garance, Ice Blue
> 
> 2016 -  Pearl/White, Navy,  ?  , ?*
> 
> Note: I adjusted all the colors to English for overall uniformity. I've asked for the last 2 weeks about the fall colors and they still havent gotten back to me.


----------



## APhiJill

I emailed 2 Paris locations last night and woke up to email in my inbox.
From the Saint Honore store:
*You can Find the Eiffel tower bag in our 3 shops in Paris. Every season, we have 2 colors. At the moment the 2 colors are navy blue and Pearl.*

From the Champs Elysses store
*In the one you request , the long handled 

It is the reference 1899  which comes in light blue ( on sale on wed ) , red , navy and light grey  
The price is 90€*


Hope this helps!
I will be calling in a favor from my sorority sister who will be heading there next week


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> *Past Season Colors for ET*
> 
> *2010 - Navy, Paper, Graphite, Black/White
> 
> 2011 - White/Navy, Navy, Paper, Black/Gold, Graphite
> 
> 2012 - Camel, Red, Duck Blue, Taupe
> 
> 2013 - Sandy, Fuchsia, Bilberry, Indigo
> 
> 2014 - Paper, Azure, Hydrangea, Gunmetal
> 
> 2015 - Coral, Beige, Red Garance, Ice Blue
> 
> 2016 -  Pearl/White, Navy,  ?  , ?*
> 
> Note: I adjusted all the colors to English for overall uniformity. I've asked for the last 2 weeks about the fall colors and they still havent gotten back to me.



Thanks for the info.!  I sure wish they would bring the black and gold back!!!


----------



## jan_604

Just wondering if anyone has updated info for Eiffel Tower 2016 in Paris? Any fall colors out yet? Also, it looks like the price has gone up to 100 euros for large long handle ..


----------



## Poopeenu

The new fall colors are Grenat (Garnet) and Blue.


----------



## jan_604

Thank you! Are they available in stores yet?


----------



## APhiJill

I called in a favor and got my sorority sister to get me two of them.  It was 90 Euros I believe.  I am carrying one now. The other was a birthday gift for @lizziejean3


----------



## dott

Is there any chance of getting a Eiffel during my one day stop in Marseille, France next month? Taking a cruise but don't think the Longchamp stores at Barcelona and Rome airports would carry it. Any help, please???


----------



## littleburrito

dott said:


> Is there any chance of getting a Eiffel during my one day stop in Marseille, France next month? Taking a cruise but don't think the Longchamp stores at Barcelona and Rome airports would carry it. Any help, please???


The eiffel tower bags are only sold in Paris unfortunately


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

jan_604 said:


> Thank you! Are they available in stores yet?


The new colors were available at CDG 2E two Saturday's ago.  I bought a navy long handle at the Champs Elysees store on August 6th, the new colors were not out then. They did not have the old colors at the airport when I left Paris, so I'm glad I got mine when I did.  I love the garnet, but the blue is too bright for my tastes.  It's a true royal blue.


----------



## pinky7129

I am in love with the royal blue! I wasn't a fan of the burgundy color they were offering with it


----------



## Diorlvlover

CherryFarmGirl said:


> The new colors were available at CDG 2E two Saturday's ago.  I bought a navy long handle at the Champs Elysees store on August 6th, the new colors were not out then. They did not have the old colors at the airport when I left Paris, so I'm glad I got mine when I did.  I love the garnet, but the blue is too bright for my tastes.  It's a true royal blue.



Wow. Can you post a picture of the garnet?


----------



## pinky7129

Diorlvlover said:


> Wow. Can you post a picture of the garnet?



I googled but it's exactly this


----------



## Diorlvlover

Thanks. I'm not sure if I like it enough, I was hoping to get the eiffel tower in navy but I missed it.


----------



## pinky7129

Diorlvlover said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure if I like it enough, I was hoping to get the eiffel tower in navy but I missed it.



The royal blue is beautiful! I wasn't convinced but once I walked out... LOVE!


----------



## VuittonPrince

I just bought my first longchamp, the LE Eiffel tower bag short handle . Will post picture in 10 mins headed home.  Bought it at the louvre


----------



## VuittonPrince




----------



## swtstephy

Does anyone else have pictures of the current colors? My aunt and uncle are going to paris and they were going  to help me pick up one but idk what colors are available. They also don't speak English very well. It would be best that they have a picture to show the sales people.


----------



## pinky7129

swtstephy said:


> Does anyone else have pictures of the current colors? My aunt and uncle are going to paris and they were going  to help me pick up one but idk what colors are available. They also don't speak English very well. It would be best that they have a picture to show the sales people.



Via google. 
I confirm these are the colors because I have purchased both recently


----------



## Venice04

pinky7129 said:


> Via google.
> I confirm these are the colors because I have purchased both recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473887
> View attachment 3473888


I just got those two colors last week at CDG.  They were the only two left in the store with the long handles.  The Longchamp store did not have any of the long handles, so I had to go to the store near the plane terminals, which was good because we were close to leaving anyway!  I will give the blue one as a gift.  This will be my first Longchamp bag.  I always travel with an LV Neverfull.  Do the straps get softer with use?


----------



## Pamela EofA

FYI: Printemps at Carousel Louvre had all the fall colors plus remaining former season colors as of earlier this week, as pictured below.  Three blues, two reds, and the grey.  
Other department stores plus boutiques at CDG had only current season colors, in various handle/bag sizes.


----------



## Diorlvlover

Oh. 
Em. 
Gee. 

You're the best! I will be in Paris next week and wasn't really feeling this season's colors. I hope they still have the navy when I get there.


----------



## Pamela EofA

Diorlvlover said:


> I will be in Paris next week and wasn't really feeling this season's colors. I hope they still have the navy when I get there.



Good luck! That navy is sharp. I ultimately got the grey because I've been wanting a lighter-colored Le Pliage and already have two blue toned ones. But I must admit the navy was my favorite.


----------



## dance0728

Pamela EofA said:


> Good luck! That navy is sharp. I ultimately got the grey because I've been wanting a lighter-colored Le Pliage and already have two blue toned ones. But I must admit the navy was my favorite.[/QUOP
> 
> 
> Diorlvlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> Em.
> Gee.
> 
> You're the best! I will be in Paris next week and wasn't really feeling this season's colors. I hope they still have the navy when I get there.
Click to expand...


----------



## dance0728

Diorlvlover said:


> Oh.
> Em.
> Gee.
> 
> You're the best! I will be in Paris next week and wasn't really feeling this season's colors. I hope they still have the navy when I get there.


Hello, I was in Paris a few days ago. I stopped at the Longchamp on Champs Elysees and I purchased a navy with the short handle and the garnet color with the long handle. Hope this helps!


----------



## Isis23

My Eiffel Tower Bag in Royal Blue, which I got for my wedding anniversary. It's the travel size.


----------



## jchen815

Isis23 said:


> My Eiffel Tower Bag in Royal Blue, which I got for my wedding anniversary. It's the travel size.


LOVELY blue color! congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## Isis23

jchen815 said:


> LOVELY blue color! congrats and happy anniversary!


Thank you very much!


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Hi ladies, I just returned from my trip to Paris. I was able to find the navy with short handles at the Rue Saint Honore store. 

So glad I was able to find it since I had also checked Printemps, Galeries Lafayette and CDG airport Terminial 2a without any luck and didn't have high hopes when I went into Saint Honore. I didn't catch the SA's name but she was lovely and very helpful.


----------



## Camietedie

Pamela EofA said:


> FYI: Printemps at Carousel Louvre had all the fall colors plus remaining former season colors as of earlier this week, as pictured below.  Three blues, two reds, and the grey.
> Other department stores plus boutiques at CDG had only current season colors, in various handle/bag sizes.
> View attachment 3481579


Thank you for that information. I will be going to Paris in a two weeks, and would like another bag with the eiffel tower


----------



## paula3boys

Any news on upcoming colors in this bag? I am still loving my red garance, but curious what is next


----------



## VuittonPrince

Pamela EofA said:


> FYI: Printemps at Carousel Louvre had all the fall colors plus remaining former season colors as of earlier this week, as pictured below.  Three blues, two reds, and the grey.
> Other department stores plus boutiques at CDG had only current season colors, in various handle/bag sizes.
> View attachment 3481579


I wish they'd had more colors when I went.  I would've gotten blue instead


----------



## kelly88

Does anyone know the SS17 colours for the Eiffel Tower bag? Thanks


----------



## maria_1220

Does anyone have an update on the colors for 2017, I will be going to paris for the first time in May and would like to buy the eiffel tower bag. Any pointers are where exactly they may have them.


----------



## lamberu

Poopeenu said:


> I purchased the long handled Navy eiffel tower from pricelessstyle on eBay. Highly recommend, came wrapped in  Longchamp tissue paper and super fast shipping. A friend who also purchased from her told me she travels to Paris a lot and sells various Longchamp styles.



Hi there,  I am interested in a bag that pricelessstyle is selling.  I asked for additional pictures to authenticate and she refused.  I am little hesistant.   May I ask how much experience  have you had with this seller ?


----------



## seton

Rumors are that new khaki n red are the new colours for the landmark LPs


----------



## maria_1220

seton said:


> Rumors are that new khaki n red are the new colours for the landmark LPs


does anyone know if they come in different sizes? or they all pretty large?


----------



## Ann_Margaret

maria_1220 said:


> does anyone know if they come in different sizes? or they all pretty large?


They come in medium short handle, large long handle and the large travel bag. All are pretty big


----------



## LVamoremio

I bought this in early September during my layover in Paris at CDG. Absolutely love this bag. I've had many layovers in this airport and I always say I'm going to get this bag but then I manage to find another limited edition item to buy instead! I'm glad I waited because I adore it in this color. Hopefully one day I will actually visit Paris beyond the airport to get one in the city!


----------



## Poopeenu

lamberu said:


> Hi there,  I am interested in a bag that pricelessstyle is selling.  I asked for additional pictures to authenticate and she refused.  I am little hesistant.   May I ask how much experience  have you had with this seller ?


I have purchased several Longchamp bags from Priceless Style on eBay. All were authentic and they ship very fast.


----------



## maria_1220

would you mind me asking how much the bag costs?


----------



## Venice04

maria_1220 said:


> would you mind me asking how much the bag costs?


Around $100 US dollars at CDG Airport.  Duty-Free.


----------



## maria_1220

Venice04 said:


> Around $100 US dollars at CDG Airport.  Duty-Free.


Would you suggest getting it at the Galleries Lafayette boutique? What is the difference? My apologies on the many questions just want to get some clarity before I go. Thank you!!!


----------



## Venice04

maria_1220 said:


> Would you suggest getting it at the Galleries Lafayette boutique? What is the difference? My apologies on the many questions just want to get some clarity before I go. Thank you!!!


If you buy it at the duty-free, you will not pay the sales tax.  If you can get the phone number there and call to make sure they have enough in stock, that would help!  When I got to the airport, there were only two long handled bags left.  They had more short- handle bags.


----------



## seton

The long handle in a dark classic color like navy sell out near the end of the season. If you go during those times, you should just buy at the first place u see them. If you see them.


----------



## Pamela EofA

When you buy a single LE LC bag at the department stores, that purchase alone will not qualify you for a VAT refund, so you'll need to make another purchase in that same store to qualify for the minimum. I get around this by buying other LC LEs as gifts, haha.   I always recommend buying them in department stores or the LC Paris boutiques because you will have a better selection, as opposed to gambling on what the airports have in stock.


----------



## maria_1220

Thanks for the insight ladies!! I'm going in early May so hopefully I'm lucky. Any recommendations on scarves?


----------



## Venice04

maria_1220 said:


> Thanks for the insight ladies!! I'm going in early May so hopefully I'm lucky. Any recommendations on scarves?


Hermes


----------



## Luvbolide

Second the above - Hermes.  I got a Longchamp scarf a couple of years ago - I really liked the print and it enabled me to get a VAT refund.  I collect Hermes scarves and to be honest, have not worn the Longchamp yet.

You can get a sense of what Longchamp has by looking at their website.  Their scarves are not as thick silk as Hermes, but they are cute - and less expensive!

Have fun in Paris!  I went a few weeks ago and had to buy an expandable Longchamp tote so I could get my shopping purchases home.  Still not sure how that happened!


----------



## maria_1220

T


Luvbolide said:


> Second the above - Hermes.  I got a Longchamp scarf a couple of years ago - I really liked the print and it enabled me to get a VAT refund.  I collect Hermes scarves and to be honest, have not worn the Longchamp yet.
> 
> You can get a sense of what Longchamp has by looking at their website.  Their scarves are not as thick silk as Hermes, but they are cute - and less expensive!
> 
> Have fun in Paris!  I went a few weeks ago and had to buy an expandable Longchamp tote so I could get my shopping purchases home.  Still not sure how that happened!


Thanks!!!! That's good to know because I don't really want to spend $300 on a scarf lol


----------



## Precious84

maria_1220 said:


> would you mind me asking how much the bag costs?


Bumping this question up. I'm curious, too. I am eyeing either the medium or the large with the long handles. How much are they?


----------



## winedown

Does anyone know what the colors are for Spring 2017?  DH is heading to Paris in April, I'm making him a shopping list 

Sorry!  I missed that someone had asked this on a previous page.  Was that beautiful dark red a Fall 2016 color?  I love it!


----------



## handbags4bleu

winedown said:


> Does anyone know what the colors are for Spring 2017?  DH is heading to Paris in April, I'm making him a shopping list
> 
> Sorry!  I missed that someone had asked this on a previous page.  Was that beautiful dark red a Fall 2016 color?  I love it!


Hi there! I'm planning on purchasing one as well. The dark red is called Bordeaux. I'm hoping to get a large, long handle. Good luck!


----------



## handbags4bleu

Also, a quick update. As of now, here are the prices for the Tour Eiffel: hand held medium 85 Euros, Long Handle is 100 Euros, and Travel size is 85 Euros


----------



## Ann_Margaret

handbags4bleu said:


> Hi there! I'm planning on purchasing one as well. The dark red is called Bordeaux. I'm hoping to get a large, long handle. Good luck!


It's called garnet/grenat, actually


----------



## handbags4bleu

Ann_Margaret said:


> It's called garnet/grenat, actually


My mistake! Thanks for the correction!

By the way, can you confirm if there is a Large w/ long handle? Or if there's only a medium long handle? TIA!


----------



## pinky7129

handbags4bleu said:


> My mistake! Thanks for the correction!
> 
> By the way, can you confirm if there is a Large w/ long handle? Or if there's only a medium long handle? TIA!



I have the large with the bag handle. I got it at the Paris airport


----------



## maria_1220

pinky7129 said:


> I have the large with the bag handle. I got it at the Paris airport


So they sell both medium and large tote with large handles??


----------



## pinky7129

maria_1220 said:


> So they sell both medium and large tote with large handles??



I would email longchamp. I have the large and that's all I know


----------



## toujours*chic

Sorry to be such a huge colossal noob but is there any  way for a US-bound person to get one of these bags? If ebay, etc. is the only way- any recommended sellers? Merci!


----------



## maria_1220

toujours*chic said:


> Sorry to be such a huge colossal noob but is there any  way for a US-bound person to get one of these bags? If ebay, etc. is the only way- any recommended sellers? Merci!



I know shopfranceinc is a seller based on what I've read on here and spoken to her, I believe she's actually going to Paris in April. Here's the website for more details where you can contact http://www.shopfranceinc.com/


----------



## seton

toujours*chic said:


> Sorry to be such a huge colossal noob but is there any  way for a US-bound person to get one of these bags? If ebay, etc. is the only way- any recommended sellers? Merci!




Suzan from shopfranceinc. Yes, it's the same Suzan from the Hermes scarf groups.


----------



## toujours*chic

seton said:


> Suzan from shopfranceinc. Yes, it's the same Suzan from the Hermes scarf groups.


Thank you- Suzan is a dream seller!


----------



## toujours*chic

maria_1220 said:


> I know shopfranceinc is a seller based on what I've read on here and spoken to her, I believe she's actually going to Paris in April. Here's the website for more details where you can contact http://www.shopfranceinc.com/


Thank you so much. I have bought from Suzan in the past but have been MIA regarding eBay (although that will change soon ). She is wonderful. I will plan accordingly!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

handbags4bleu said:


> My mistake! Thanks for the correction!
> 
> By the way, can you confirm if there is a Large w/ long handle? Or if there's only a medium long handle? TIA!





maria_1220 said:


> So they sell both medium and large tote with large handles??



No mediums with long handles. With long handle only the large.


----------



## Luvbolide

toujours*chic said:


> Sorry to be such a huge colossal noob but is there any  way for a US-bound person to get one of these bags? If ebay, etc. is the only way- any recommended sellers? Merci!




Highly recommend Suzan from shopfrance.  I was with her in Paris last month.  I know she is going in June/July and expect at one trip in between, but you can ask her through her website.    I love these bags and have 5 or 6 that she brought back for me.  Alas, I don't go to Paris nearly as often as she does...


----------



## paula3boys

I bought my red garance from shopfrance on eBay as well. She is a very nice seller. I wish I could have gone to Paris to get it for half the price, but was unable to at that time. She does sell for the same retail as the Statue of Liberty here in the U.S. though at least.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I have bought a Navy Eiffel Tower from shopfranceinc on eBay. She also includes a small golden Eiffel Tower key ring which is folded with the bag - a nice touch


----------



## paula3boys

SmokieDragon said:


> I have bought a Navy Eiffel Tower from shopfranceinc on eBay. She also includes a small golden Eiffel Tower key ring which is folded with the bag - a nice touch



I still have the one she sent me too! Very cute


----------



## maria_1220

Does anyone know the spring colors for the 2017 Eiffel tower bags?


----------



## maria_1220

any update?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

maria_1220 said:


> Does anyone know the spring colors for the 2017 Eiffel tower bags?





maria_1220 said:


> any update?



See this post from @seton
Longchamp Limited Editions :  PHOTOS & INFO


----------



## maria_1220

Thanks, do you know if the Galeries Lafayette sells the old colors as well. Or do they just begin to sell the new collection colors for the Effiel Tower handbag


----------



## winedown

From the other link it appears that the new colors for Spring 2017 are the deep red and new khaki.  I'm sort of bummed.  Not a fan of the khaki and I already have a deep red LP.  

I don't remember if Galleries La Fayette had many of the Eiffel Tower bags when I was there two years ago in April.  I think I'll tell DH to hit the boutique on champs d'elysee.


----------



## sr1856

A surprise gift from a friend while in transit at cdg airport.


----------



## seton

sr1856 said:


> A surprise gift from a friend while in transit at cdg airport.
> View attachment 3666768



That's a good friend! Enjoy ur bag!


----------



## SMR15

sr1856 said:


> A surprise gift from a friend while in transit at cdg airport.
> View attachment 3666768



What a good ones! Enjoy![emoji7]


----------



## sr1856

seton said:


> That's a good friend! Enjoy ur bag!





SMR15 said:


> What a good ones! Enjoy![emoji7]



yes, i am bless to have wonderful friends who think of me when they are on vacation.


----------



## pbnjam

sr1856 said:


> A surprise gift from a friend while in transit at cdg airport.
> View attachment 3666768


This color is gorgeous! I really like the white print against this color. Yay!


----------



## sr1856

pbnjam said:


> This color is gorgeous! I really like the white print against this color. Yay!



yes, a great pop of color


----------



## Dunfermlipops

Thought I would post the Khaki, if anyone was interested in seeing it.  Not a popular choice, I guess, but I don't mind it.


----------



## maria_1220

Dunfermlipops said:


> Thought I would post the Khaki, if anyone was interested in seeing it.  Not a popular choice, I guess, but I don't mind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673993


Thanks!! Would you mind sharing what store you brought it from. I'm going in a few weeks and would like to buy one


----------



## Dunfermlipops

I bought it from the shop at 
77 Av. des Champs-Élysées. I think it's closest to George V metro stop. They did have some past season colours as well. I recall seeing the blue and pearl.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dunfermlipops said:


> Thought I would post the Khaki, if anyone was interested in seeing it.  Not a popular choice, I guess, but I don't mind it.



It's gorgeous! I personally adore khaki, such a unique color. Congratulations on scoring one. [emoji106]


----------



## Mandamanda

I picked this up last week at the Saint Germain location. They had a lot of options in the short handle and this blue (this photo makes it look darker, but it's the brighter cobalt blue), red, and khaki in the long handle. They didn't have them on display at all so I had to ask. I saw the CDG location had the red one on display.


----------



## LVNewbie79

Mandamanda said:


> I picked this up last week at the Saint Germain location. They had a lot of options in the short handle and this blue (this photo makes it look darker, but it's the brighter cobalt blue), red, and khaki in the long handle. They didn't have them on display at all so I had to ask. I saw the CDG location had the red one on display.


I have a four hour layover at CDG this weekend, and trying to track down the Eiffel Tower tote.  Do you know if all of the LC stores there carry them or only certain ones?  Thanks and I love your navy one, that's the one I want!


----------



## pinky7129

LVNewbie79 said:


> I have a four hour layover at CDG this weekend, and trying to track down the Eiffel Tower tote.  Do you know if all of the LC stores there carry them or only certain ones?  Thanks and I love your navy one, that's the one I want!



Email longchamp! That's how I got mine. They were able to prepare it for me


----------



## Mandamanda

LVNewbie79 said:


> I have a four hour layover at CDG this weekend, and trying to track down the Eiffel Tower tote.  Do you know if all of the LC stores there carry them or only certain ones?  Thanks and I love your navy one, that's the one I want!


The CDG store had the red one on display - not sure what other colors they have. It looks Navy in that pic because of the lighting, but it's actually a bright cobalt blue. Love it!


----------



## LVNewbie79

pinky7129 said:


> Email longchamp! That's how I got mine. They were able to prepare it for me


So I wrote to the US customer service and they were not able to verify stock for me.  How do I email the French customer service?  Or how did you get a hold of them in advance?  Thank you!


----------



## pinky7129

LVNewbie79 said:


> So I wrote to the US customer service and they were not able to verify stock for me.  How do I email the French customer service?  Or how did you get a hold of them in advance?  Thank you!



Try here

Customer SERVICE BuyParis <customer.service@buyparis.com>


----------



## LVNewbie79

pinky7129 said:


> Try here
> 
> Customer SERVICE BuyParis <customer.service@buyparis.com>


Thank you!


----------



## Jmc8683

Navy, Red, Burgundy, and a greenish/teal color I believe or a silver. I can't remember. In the last week I've been in at least 3-4 stores and all is running together.


----------



## littleburrito

I'm heading to Paris at the end of August and cannot wait to pick one up!!  
Also hoping to buy a Faure Le Page Daily Battle tote!


----------



## AimeeJo

Does anyone know what colors are available at the moment with the Eiffel Tower?


----------



## cheidel

Very excited to score this lovely 1624, which I plan to use as a carryon for travel and weekend getaways!!   I think this color is from 2017, but not sure of the correct color name.  It is a darker red, which I love.  If the color name is any other than “red” please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very excited to score this lovely 1624!



What a glorious red and fabulous score! [emoji106]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a glorious red and fabulous score! [emoji106]


Thanks!!!!


----------

